# Ibasso D2 Boa . . . new and smaller . . . with updates on 1st page. .



## jamato8

Well it looks like iBasso has the D2 in the smaller version coming out. 












 The price appear to be around 160 dollars and it charges from the USB.

 Main Features:
 - Wolfson WM8740 DAC Chip + TI PCM2706
 - USB signal input, provides I2S interface for decoding
 - Work as a DAC+AMP Combo or a standalone AMP 
 - 2-Setting Gain Switch for impedance matching 
 - 470mAh rechargeable Li-polymer battery with integrated charging system
 - Measures 51*21*82mm, and weights only 108g
 - Battery life is 38hours
 - leather pouch, AC adapter, USB cable, warranty card, and owner's manual

 6 3 2008

 I have been using the Edition 9's for much of my listening and I realize that not everyone is going to use these, especially on a portable. I have mentioned that I really like the PortaPros with the Boa but a more common home phone would be the HD650's so I am using them right now. I use closed phones much of the time so I don't disturb Amy as she doesn't enjoy hearing the tinny sound eeking out of an open phone. The bass is very well controlled, the sound open and they work well. I have to confess that the Edition 9 are my most enjoyable phones so for most all home use, besides the ability to seal out and seal in noise, they are my go to phone but in fairness I thought I should add that the Boa does a good job of controlling the HD650's. The bass on Leanor Cohen's "The Essential Leanord Chohen" is deep and well defined and on these recordings the bass is very present. There is good spatial presentation and ambience.


----------



## inthecup

Thier site has been down, I heard about the new release. Any price yet?


----------



## Fatsosixsixsix

interesting, any details on when it'll be out? (been trying to get on their website for the past 2 days xD)


----------



## inthecup

They emailed me and told me to check their web site yesterday for the new D2.


----------



## Fatsosixsixsix

heh, i heard about how it might have been out yesterday, hence why i desperately tried to get on the site xD


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Interesting.. And it has a gain switch! Don't see those that often anymore


----------



## Lil' Knight

Their site still works but there isn't any news there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I wish they can make a nicer faceplate


----------



## Drag0n

I think the faceplate looks nice. I wonder about sound and price now.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

I agree. The faceplate does look nice. I wonder IF it sounds different from the Viper.


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Oh, joy.

 I'm confused by the naming scheme. Generally speaking, a boa is a larger snake than a viper. Maybe an asp? Or a newt? would be more appropriate?

 Still with the big-ass pot. 

 And still I want one of these the way I used to want cigarettes.


----------



## jamato8

I was bit by an asp viper once, my heart stopped twice, neuroxic you know. Anyway I used to deal in reptiles, terrible business and bad for animals. I got out of it but I am glad I got to the hospital in time. 

 Anyway, boas are big and small. You got the rubber boa here in California and it is smaller as is the Rosy boa often 18 inches to 24. Now you get the Columbian boa and it gets bigger and then you got your pythons. Yeah, got many choices you do. Oh I got bit by a gila monster once too. Burns like hell, hemotoxic you know. 

 Newt would be cute.


----------



## Pete7

What's up with the iBasso website? It's been down like 4 hours. Also, I wanted to ask a question of our resident reptile prey (lol)- did you prefer the amp section of the P2 or the D2, both in stock form? I'm sure you've answered it before, but I am an exalted headphoneus supremus, and can't be bothered with a search. I also noticed the D2 isn't in your portable amp rankings, I hope that's just an oversight.


----------



## Fatsosixsixsix

its been down since yesterday
 also the D2 boa will have different amps to the viper (if i recall correctly)


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pete7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's up with the iBasso website? It's been down like 4 hours. Also, I wanted to ask a question of our resident reptile prey (lol)- did you prefer the amp section of the P2 or the D2, both in stock form? I'm sure you've answered it before, but I am an exalted headphoneus supremus, and can't be bothered with a search. I also noticed the D2 isn't in your portable amp rankings, I hope that's just an oversight._

 

They are close in sound using the same basic topology. The Predator is more mature than the D2 in sound have a smoother frequency range and a little more musical performance, as in more natural, as in when listening to actual music be it home made or at some venue. The D2 does a fine job in general and I think for the price can't be beat as is the P2, which at 139 dollars is a bargain. Yeah, I haven't placed it in the rankings but then I am not sure if I have with the Predator. The Predator would be in the number 1 spot.

 The company iBasso used to serve their new site isn't compatible so they are getting another one.


----------



## TSi

didnt they say the d2 viper and boa is gonna be same price, its only the 1st 100-150 that are "op amp swappable"


----------



## mrarroyo

Very nice looking Jam, any pics of the usb connecion? thanks.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TSi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_didnt they say the d2 viper and boa is gonna be same price, its only the 1st 100-150 that are "op amp swappable"_

 

Now what kind of a marketing strategy would that be if you have two products with the same, in this case, sound. Lol.


----------



## TSi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now what kind of a marketing strategy would that be if you have two products with the same, in this case, sound. Lol._

 

op amp swappable capability? tat sure made the first 150 vipers go fast enough... esp when its limited edition now.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TSi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_op amp swappable capability? tat sure made the first 150 vipers go fast enough... esp when its limited edition now._

 

But if they did come up with something with a different sound, those people who bought the first 150 vipers MIGHT buy the Boa. Well of course, IF it DID have a different sound of course. But oh well, no point arguing. Any updates on the Boa?


----------



## TSi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But if they did come up with something with a different sound, those people who bought the first 150 vipers MIGHT buy the Boa. Well of course, IF it DID have a different sound of course. But oh well, no point arguing. Any updates on the Boa?_

 

sure it can have a different sound, but then the people who bought the vipers just need to swap op amps... i eman, tats what its for...


----------



## powertoold

Having the ability to swap opamps is worth $100 to me. I can control the sound signature, anytime I want! If I get bored, I can change opamps, and it's like buying a new amp!


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

As I said, no point arguing. It's either you're gonna buy it or not. Lol. Simple enough. Dangit the website is still down.


----------



## Geir

Now it seems they have lost control/forgotten to renew their website?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 And I which were ready to press buy somewhere for the d2


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

The new page is up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dang it looks "good"!


----------



## Geir

Agreed, it looks good, now, if they only could get some more content.... My cc is waiting for that...


----------



## Lil' Knight

Any idea about the price?


----------



## jamato8

The price looks to be around 160 dollars and it appears it charges from the USB or a USB adapter to a charger.


----------



## Fatsosixsixsix

hmm although ordering is up, the country part isnt working in the payment part <_< doesn't that need to be filled in...?


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Very interesting design indeed. So when you plug it into your pc, it's gonna charge the amp I suppose.


----------



## jamato8

It appears so and there is an off and on switch for the charging. This would allow you to use the amp with your computer on battery but you won't drain the battery from your computer if you happen to be mobile as the batter in the Boa will last much longer than the battery in the laptop and there is no need to further drain the laptop battery for charging.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Are you sure it's to on/off the charger, not the amp?


----------



## keiron99

Just for reference, as detailed on the Ibasso page:

 Main Features:
 - Wolfson WM8740 DAC Chip + TI PCM2706
 - USB signal input, provides I2S interface for decoding
 - Work as a DAC+AMP Combo or a standalone AMP
 - 2-Setting Gain Switch for impedance matching
 - 470mAh rechargeable Li-polymer battery with integrated charging system
 - Measures 51*21*82mm, and weights only 108g
 - Battery life is 38hours
 - leather pouch, AC adapter, USB cable, warranty card, and owner's manual

 Anyone know much about the Wolfson DAC chip used and what kind of reputation it has?


----------



## jamato8

The Wolfson dac is made in different grades, like anything. The one they use is very good. 

 On the switch, I assume they use the on/off at the volume control, like before but I could be wrong. I have ask them about this. I would want to be able to turn off the charging if I was on the road and happened to use the dac with the laptop but to be honest I don't use my laptop as a portable source but there are some very small laptops now that could provide this mobile source.


----------



## dap_pad

Hm... this charge off USB thing is pretty interesting... it sucks when I'm listening off my laptop and all sound just suddenly dies...


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Gah, if that's the case, this amp would almost be perfect for me aside for the usage of a Li-Poly battery. User replaceable 9V batteries FTW!


----------



## Fatsosixsixsix

ah well the country problem is sorted out now
 just placed an order


----------



## Kabeer

Hmm is the amp section different than the viper?


----------



## Kerby1280

Wow interesting little amp. Nice price too at a little over $160 USD. I might have to order one to try.


----------



## keiron99

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kerby1280* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow interesting little amp. Nice price too at a little over $160 USD. I might have to order one to try._

 

If I'm seeing things right, it shows as 104 euros, which is about $250, isn't it?


----------



## synaesthetic

more like 162 usd.


----------



## keiron99

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *synaesthetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_more like 162 usd._

 

Oh, yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ignore me.

 This seems to be exactly the right product at the right kind of price. Looking forward to some reviews.


----------



## sayeah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fatsosixsixsix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ah well the country problem is sorted out now
 just placed an order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Did you notice their PayPal email is "sevice@ibasso.com" which seems not a valid address? wondering if they can receive money...


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sayeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you notice their PayPal email is "sevice@ibasso.com" which seems not a valid address? wondering if they can receive money..._

 

Probably it should be ceviche@...

 for the fence-sitters, shipping to usa is 12 Euro, bringing the total to sommat $185. 

 Looks like the Euro is gaining after a slight decline Exchange Rates Graph (American Dollar, Euro)


----------



## Fatsosixsixsix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sayeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you notice their PayPal email is "sevice@ibasso.com" which seems not a valid address? wondering if they can receive money..._

 

No i didnt <_< paypal worked so i assumed it was fine...


----------



## powertoold

If it really is $160, it'd be a steal. I'd love my D2 to be USB chargeable, but I love it anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does this mean the D2-Viper is 12V while the Boa is 5V?


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Seems like more and more companies are taking advantage over the rising Euro


----------



## oicdn

WOW....that's a BEAUTIFUL amp....


----------



## grndslm

Yes it is. I remember when I was first looking at portable amps, I wanted to get the T1 because of its looks. I'm glad I found Xin's amps, because it gave me plenty of time to wait and make the right decision.

 Now if someone could please compare the D2 and 2Move... I could finally make a real decision on my first headphone amp.


----------



## inthecup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grndslm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes it is. I remember when I was first looking at portable amps, I wanted to get the T1 because of its looks. I'm glad I found Xin's amps, because it gave me plenty of time to wait and make the right decision.

 Now if someone could please compare the D2 and 2Move... I could finally make a real decision on my first headphone amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

X2


----------



## powertoold

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grndslm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes it is. I remember when I was first looking at portable amps, I wanted to get the T1 because of its looks. I'm glad I found Xin's amps, because it gave me plenty of time to wait and make the right decision.

 Now if someone could please compare the D2 and 2Move... I could finally make a real decision on my first headphone amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/min...ml#post4204873

 That's for the D2-Viper though.


----------



## inthecup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *powertoold* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/min...ml#post4204873

 That's for the D2-Viper though._

 

If someone could compare the D2 Viper to the D2 Boa it would also be very helpful. Still looking for my 1st amp, think I may be getting really close to pulling the trigger.


----------



## Fatsosixsixsix

I doubt anyone has got a boa yet, the website only came back online today


----------



## synaesthetic

I would seriously consider buying one of those if I didn't already have a portable amp, though the DAC section would be less than useful for me. The price is very good for a DAC/amp combo, even cheaper than the Go-Vibe Petite, which I considered a stellar deal at just under 200.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *inthecup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If someone could compare the D2 Viper to the D2 Boa it would also be very helpful. Still looking for my 1st amp, think I may be getting really close to pulling the trigger._

 

The stock D2 viper is supposed to sound the same as the boa.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The stock D2 viper is supposed to sound the same as the boa._

 

I am not so sure about that. I know they were looking at a number of possibilities.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am not so sure about that. I know they were looking at a number of possibilities._

 

I should have known you'd have more scoop than any of us.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

It should've been expected to begin with, for the Boa to sound different from the Viper. Seriously. I don't get why people set their minds to believe everything manufacturers say. Yes they said it should sound the same, but that won't actually be that profitable to them in a way. So why not come up with something new? That would sound even better? I won't be surprised if the Boa does sound better than the viper. Aside from the Viper being able to be opamp socket so it could easily be rolled, I don't see how the viper would likely beat the Boa overall, stock.

 Sorry, I'm just mumbling. But I seriously seriously seriously don't see a point of making two same products which sound the same stock but one has an extra function to alter the sound. But yeah, just gotta wait for the reviews.


----------



## Vek178

First time posting, hello everyone!

 Just purchased a Boa, so I figure it's time to get to know everyone.


----------



## 2162

Sweet, please post your impressions when you receive it.
 Welcome to head-fi, sorry about your wallet!


----------



## jamato8

The switch in the back shuts off the charging and the unit is turned on and off by the volume control. They have stated that the gain no longer will cause any sound and they have stated that the on/off controlled by the volume control is very quiet. For me the gain on the Viper did cause a loud noise but the volume control never did.


----------



## powertoold

Both the gain and volume control give me problems on the Viper, but it doesn't bug me much.


----------



## Tb311

Was anyone able to order one in black? I just tried adding it to my cart but the only color available is green.


----------



## inthecup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tb311* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Was anyone able to order one in black? I just tried adding it to my cart but the only color available is green._

 

I think the green is the only color available, email them, I always get a quick response.


----------



## mrarroyo

Has anyone figured out how to get the prices in other than euros? Meanwhile I have sent iBasso an email.

 Also acording to the posted picture there is an usb plus a switch to charge on the back, directly of the usb or a supplied charger. Since there is no additional plug I have to assume the supplied charger converts to 5volts and it is terminated in an usb plug. Is this correct? I am confused by the diagramp under the charging switch w/ the + and - sings, it does not make sense to me.


----------



## inthecup

Hello, Bob,
 Thank you for your email.
 You can order the Boa on our site.
 If you prefer to pay US dollar, you can send us paypal payment to 
payment@ibasso.com directly.
 The total is $175 including shipping.

 Sincerely
 iBasso Audio


----------



## MusicallySilent

Reasoning behind back switch.

 This is a portable DAC that uses USB along with an AMP, a portable pc also known as a laptop, uses battery to power itself. The battery in the boa lasts 38 hours, if you are running a laptop off battery and have the dac running, you dont want to charge over usb because it will waste battery hence off.

 When it is on you can charge via a AC->usb or usb only


----------



## inthecup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *inthecup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello, Bob,
 Thank you for your email.
 You can order the Boa on our site.
 If you prefer to pay US dollar, you can send us paypal payment to 
payment@ibasso.com directly.
 The total is $175 including shipping.

 Sincerely
 iBasso Audio_

 

Pretty good price I think, anything under $200 for a portable amp/dac.


----------



## Pete7

Hey Jam- wasn't iBasso talking about having a different op-amp in the L/R channel of the Boa than the LT1364 that came stock in the D2?


----------



## jamato8

I like the LT1364. I do know that they were exploring different options. I don't know what they decided on.


----------



## Kerby1280

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *keiron99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I'm seeing things right, it shows as 104 euros, which is about $250, isn't it?_

 

104 euros converted to USD= $161.51 USD as of 5/19- courtesy of XE - Universal Currency Converter.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

So, $175 USD shipped is actually discounted from the usual $18 shipping they charge.

 As the for the 5V +/- silk screening - I think they changed the 5v charging port to the toggle switch to turn USB charging on and off, and didn't get the rear panel re-printed. I think they made a good choice with the USB charging, but I wonder if the Boa running at 5V vs Viper running at 12V will sound different, or if voltage regulators take them both down to 3.6V lithium internal batteries.


----------



## powertoold

Hey HeadphoneAddict,

 Thanks for pointing out that D2-Viper static mod. I did it, and it seems to fix the problem! Woohoo!


----------



## kostalex

Which static mod? My Viper volume pod produces very loud crackles. May "static mod" help me?


----------



## jamato8

According to iBasso the Boa and Viper do sound different. I guess we will find out soon what the difference is.


----------



## robojack

I'd also like to know how the DAC sounds, compared to the Predator. 160 is a killer price, compared to what I paid for a Predator.


----------



## inthecup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robojack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd also like to know how the DAC sounds, compared to the Predator. 160 is a killer price, compared to what I paid for a Predator._

 

How do you like your predator using the DAC. I'm stuck between the Pico & Predator or protecting my wallet a bit with the 2Move or like you said that's a killer price for the new D2.


----------



## Kabeer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_According to iBasso the Boa and Viper do sound different. I guess we will find out soon what the difference is._

 

Well I told them im looking for an amp with big bass impact, warm/lush sound, full bodied (not thin) sound.

 And I got the reply saying that they think the Boa will meet my requirement, or to try and get a used P2.

 Whomever gets one, please comment on the sound, and say if it meets what Im looking for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 
 Thanks.


----------



## pomme de terre

Anyone gotten a reply about the color yet?


----------



## Tb311

I think its only green. At first I thought it was black but if you take a closer look at the pictures theres a green tint to it.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robojack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd also like to know how the DAC sounds, compared to the Predator. 160 is a killer price, compared to what I paid for a Predator._

 

Or the Pico or HR Portable Micro amp/dac. The iBasso products are great sounding at a fantastic price. The D2 Viper I have sounds superb!


----------



## TSi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tb311* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think its only green. At first I thought it was black but if you take a closer look at the pictures theres a green tint to it._

 

i think its deep green too


----------



## grndslm

Aww, shucks... I dunno if I' can get it now.

 I'm usually not that picky about color schemes, but my computer is black/silver... and so is my room, pretty much. I guess I'm gonna have to go with the 2Move as soon as I get some more dough in my wallet.


----------



## chewynuts

I wonder if these still use the same AMP section as the P2, or is it a whole new circuitry all over.


----------



## sebseb

First post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I wrote to Ibasso about the colour (I don't think I would like green) and here's the answer I received the same day: 

 "Hello, Sir,Thank you for your email. We may make the black Boa in the future, but we will have dark silver color Boa available on next week. If you have questions, please feel free to let me know. Sincerely, iBasso Audio"

 Well dark silver, I think, is a good alternative to green


----------



## Kabeer

It doesnt really look green from the pictures. More like Black with green hue to it.


----------



## Fatsosixsixsix

ah dam dark silver, would've preferred that
 dark green aint bad though


----------



## Drag0n

Whoever heard of a silver Boa??? :O

 GREEN !!!


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Drag0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whoever heard of a silver Boa??? :O

 GREEN !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have! Gold Boas too!

 In old Asian folk's tale


----------



## jamato8

The Emerald tree boa, now that is a beautiful boa. And then there is the green tree python, the boa is more perty but they are both exceptional looking. I had a male and female green tree python years ago. Man are they mean. They have long teeth (very thin) because they eat birds and that enables them to more easily hold onto their prey once they have struck. 

 Anyway I should have a D2 Boa in a few days. Couldn't resist. The sound is supposed to be different. Cleaner sounding, for what it is worth. We shall see.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyway I should have a D2 Boa in a few days. Couldn't resist. The sound is supposed to be different. Cleaner sounding, for what it is worth. We shall see._

 

I cant wait for your review of it. Based upon that will be if i try and hunt down a Used P2 or if i pull the trigger on the D2 Boa.


----------



## grndslm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyway I should have a D2 Boa in a few days. Couldn't resist. The sound is supposed to be different. Cleaner sounding, for what it is worth. We shall see._

 

Awesome... I'll be awaiting your review well. Especially comparing it to the Corda 2Move.

 There don't seem to be any other DAC/amps worth their price @ less than $300.


----------



## LeftyGorilla

It is green.

 Ordered Sunday night and arrived this afternoon.







 It picks up a lot of fingerprints. It looks black for the most part, only green when it is reflecting from a strong light.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I figure with my Predator, Pico, D2 Viper rolled opamps, HR Micro Stack, and Lyrix Total Pro USB that these FIVE USB DAC amps is enough - so I haven't ordered a D2 Boa until I hear some feedback. 

 Usually I try to be one of the first to order a new model and review it. But, I traded the D1 off for a Stax pro bias transformer, and I miss the D1 enough that I'd get another one of those before I get a Boa. I might even be more inclined to get a 2MOVE before a D2 Boa if the Boa sounds like the stock D2. I'm sure you guys have seen my review by now, of all these USB DAC amps using only USB as my source: MINI-REVIEW of SEVEN USB DAC amps


----------



## Tb311

I can't wait for some one to review theirs.


----------



## keiron99

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeftyGorilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ordered Sunday night and arrived this afternoon._

 

Don't leave us hanging like this! Tell us more!


----------



## TSi

Damn... tat green looks awesome!


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Loving the green! We need impressions and reviews!


----------



## Fatsosixsixsix

Ah, got mine today (ordered on sunday o_o fast) however the supplied mini to mini cable doesnt work for the right headphone, and my only other mini to mini cable is for my pc's speakers, and the cable i ordered seperately hasnt arrived
 Also i cant give any feedback since i dont have any experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can however say that there's a small "click" sound when turning it on whilst music is running


----------



## pomme de terre

That green is much prettier than I thought. 

 Now you guys need to give some reviews before I order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Im most interested in any bugs it has since the D2 Viper had the static noise when charging, noise when switching gain (and loud turn on thud?).


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *keiron99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't leave us hanging like this! Tell us more!_

 

It's my first amp and I'm about as green as the Boa, so probably I'm not the guy you want giving detailed analysis of sq, but I will say that I was up until 3am last night listening to everything in my music collection and seeming to hear things I had not heard before. 

 Battery life seems quite good...right out of the box I started listening to it and have probably 15 hours on it already and it's still going...

 I was concerned because the volume pot seems to stick out quite a bit from the body in the pictures, but it's only about 1/4 inch/1cm so actually it is shorter than the plug on my headphones. 

 In my purely subjective and mostly uninformed opinion, it is, as people say, the dog's bollocks.


 There is a pop when turning on, but not something major. Odd, though, that just now I noticed turning it off that there is a noise in the left channel, like a swooshing power-down. But this does not happen with every turn-off.

 No noise when switching gain. I have not charged it.


----------



## inthecup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeftyGorilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's my first amp and I'm about as green as the Boa, so probably I'm not the guy you want giving detailed analysis of sq, but I will say that I was up until 3am last night listening to everything in my music collection and seeming to hear things I had not heard before. 

 Battery life seems quite good...right out of the box I started listening to it and have probably 15 hours on it already and it's still going...

 I was concerned because the volume pot seems to stick out quite a bit from the body in the pictures, but it's only about 1/4 inch/1cm so actually it is shorter than the plug on my headphones. 

 In my purely subjective and mostly uninformed opinion, it is, as people say, the dog's bollocks.


 There is a pop when turning on, but not something major. Odd, though, that just now I noticed turning it off that there is a noise in the left channel, like a swooshing power-down. But this does not happen with every turn-off.

 No noise when switching gain. I have not charged it._

 

What kind of cans were you using. Thanks


----------



## LeftyGorilla

ESW9s, mostly, and some cheap iems (creative 630s).


----------



## Elluzion

why is the viper still more expensive at $200, this is $160?


----------



## Kabeer

LeftyGorrila (or anyone who has thiers now), would you describe it as warm or bright? 

 Any comparison to an amp you owned before?
 Hows the bass, treble, and midrange?

 Thanks .


----------



## daco63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elluzion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_why is the viper still more expensive at $200, this is $160?_

 

I'm not sure what you mean by "still", because the Viper is no longer in production... 

 If you are wondering why prices for _used _Vipers are still higher, some people will be happy to pay a premium price to be able to plug in their own opamps. The Viper has potential to sound better with custom opamps (or at least be tailored to your particular preferences or headphones).

 Plus there's only a limited supply of Vipers out there (150 I think), so the whole supply-demand thing might be a factor too.

 But if you don't care about rolling opamps, the Boa is smaller and can be charged off your computer's USB, too. That's a nice feature, IMO. I wish the Viper had it.


----------



## TSi

viper will always be more expensive... cause technically speaking... they can swap op amps so that they sound like the boa (if not the same)


----------



## daco63

I see that iBasso lists "Wolfson WM8740 DAC Chip + TI PCM2706" for the USB-DAC section. Same as the Viper.

 Anyone know which opamps they selected for use in the Boa??? I don't see anything listed in the specs...

 Hoping to see a pic of Boa innards, if anyone's willing to open theirs up... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - Dave


----------



## musica08

Just received mine....some specs not listed on web site:-
Uses a 4.2V 470mAH Li-Polymer battery. 3 hrs. charge time and 38 hours run time.
Freq. Response 20 hz - 18khz (DAC), 20 hz-20Khz (AMP)
Gain 3db/10db (AMP)
Output : Upto 100 mw+ 100mw into 32 ohm.
SN : 97 db(DAC), 104db(AMP)
My only exposure to a DAC was Lyrix USB pro that I returned after a few days as I was not very satisfied with its DAC due what I thought was high jitter. 
 I'll test the dac and report later. If it turns out to be good may be I'll cancel my PICO pre-order


----------



## littletree76

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musica08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just received mine....some specs not listed on web site:-
Uses a 4.2V 470mAH Li-Polymer battery. 3 hrs. charge time and 38 hours run time.
Freq. Response 20 hz - 18khz (DAC), 20 hz-20Khz (AMP)
Gain 3db/10db (AMP)
Output : Upto 100 mw+ 100mw into 32 ohm.
SN : 97 db(DAC), 104db(AMP)
_

 

Viper and Boa use different lithium polymer battery (8.4V/470mAh vs 4.2V/470mAH) with huge different in battery life (15 hours vs 38 hours) and 50 mW less output power for Boa (150mW vs 100mW). Thus Boa can be charged through USB interface with 5V whereas Viper requires 12V for charging.

 I wonder how the double battery life is achieved in Boa with half supply voltage and same battery charge capacity. The D2-Viper drives AKG K601 pretty well with its 150mW output power (same as iBasso T2). Does it mean that Boa has only half voltage swing at output ? And coupled with lower output power of 100mW, it will not drive difficult can such as AKG K601 as well as Viper ? Could someone with Boa right now confirm the driving power of it ? Thank you.

 Frequency response of Boa seems a far cry from that of Viper (20Hz to 100KHz at -0.5dB for amplifier section of Viper). So judge by specification alone, followings are the differences:

 - Battery charging and run time.
 - Output voltage and power.
 - Frequency response.


----------



## riptanto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daco63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I see that iBasso lists "Wolfson WM8740 DAC Chip + TI PCM2706" for the USB-DAC section. Same as the Viper.

 Anyone know which opamps they selected for use in the Boa??? I don't see anything listed in the specs...

 Hoping to see a pic of Boa innards, if anyone's willing to open theirs up... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Dave_

 

I heared the Boa use AD8656 opamp, which can work on low voltage..


----------



## jamato8

I just got the Boa. I wasn't sure I would like the color but it is beautiful. It is like a deep emerald green and the script is very, very nice.

 The sound isn't bad so far. Of course it needs time but it does sound fast. It also comes with a nice warranty card and USB cable that can be used to charge the Boa from the supplied adapter or from the USB out on a computer. I do get some pop from the volume control when turned on, so don't have your IEM's plugged in but the gain control has no sound. In general it has a nice quality look.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The sound isn't bad so far. Of course it needs time but it does sound fast. It also comes with a nice warranty card and USB cable that can be used to charge the Boa from the supplied adapter or from the USB out on a computer. I do get some pop from the volume control when turned on, so don't have your IEM's plugged in but the gain control has no sound. In general it has a nice quality look._

 

any ideas on why it pops and how bad of a pop like a small click or a oh man that hurt my head if i had those on pop.


----------



## jamato8

I would assume it is the surge and charging at first or it may be a tiny arc on the on/off switch of the volume control. I don't like the pop but it is a simple matter to have the headphones off your head or unplugged.


----------



## Pete7

So what's the op-amp in L/R, Jam? I know you opened that sucker up already- filled with curiosity and unable to stop yourself...


----------



## musica08

I finally got a chance to play my BOA using my laptop. I'd let experts to weigh in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it sounds very good to my ears - detailed and punchy. No issues as I had expereinced with Lyrix so its a keeper ! I'd look forward to its comparision with other DACs such as Predator,Pico, Move 2 etc.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Anyone knows when they will release the silver or black version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
 I still DO prefer the faceplate of the D1 than D2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Look more professional.

 x10 on the idea of comparing BOA and MOVE. Just borrow one from my friend and I like the sound of the MOVE so much, but its DAC is really bad and I'm looking a better alternative.


----------



## 2162

Hey Jam, how does it compare to the predator?


----------



## Explorer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone knows when they will release the silver or black version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
 I still DO prefer the faceplate of the D1 than D2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Look more professional._

 

 Someone upthread mentioned delivery next week for the dark silver amps. I emailed iBasso this evening asking if the silver amp was in stock. When I receive a reply, I will post an update.

 Explorer


----------



## jamato8

I love the green. I didn't think I would like it but it is very, very different and the front looks retro, very classy. 

 The sound, well like above, clean and punchy but it needs to burn in a while to know what it will totally sound like.


----------



## Explorer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The sound, well like above, clean and punchy but it needs to burn in a while to know what it will totally sound like._

 

 Do you remember what the D2 Viper sounded when you first received it? Does the Boa sound the same? Different? 

 Explorer


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Explorer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you remember what the D2 Viper sounded when you first received it? Does the Boa sound the same? Different? 

 Explorer_

 

I think the Boa is different. It may be a bit more transparent. The bass is coming in a little now but it only has a few hours of use. I will be leaving it to run 24/7.


----------



## Kabeer

Whilst we are waiting for the sound impressions I have 3 questions:

 1) Is the blue LED the typical super bright blue LED? (some blue LED's are MUCH brighter for some reason)

 2) Since the current output and voltage are much lower than the old viper, will it be powerful enough to drive something like AKG k240 sextetts?
 Or would something like a mini3 more suitable?

 3) Is it possible to remove the volume knob and replace it with something a bit smaller?

 Thanks


----------



## kostalex

Why to replace volume knob? It is still less than most of headphones and ICs 3.5mm connectors. I found it to be more convenient than shorter knob.


----------



## TSi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kabeer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whilst we are waiting for the sound impressions I have 3 questions:

 1) Is the blue LED the typical super bright blue LED? (some blue LED's are MUCH brighter for some reason)

 2) Since the current output and voltage are much lower than the old viper, will it be powerful enough to drive something like AKG k240 sextetts?
 Or would something like a mini3 more suitable?

 3) Is it possible to remove the volume knob and replace it with something a bit smaller?

 Thanks_

 

1) i think its the super bright one, the viper had super bright
 2) sure it will drive it, but like always... will it drive it WELL is another question... u tend to try to stay away from portable amps when ur driving higher end stuff (or even high impedance).
 3) i think it should be possible.


----------



## jamato8

On my Boa is not bright at all. I would say if any dimmer it would be too dim but to me it is about perfect. 

 The volume control of the Boa is smaller in diameter and length than they Viper.

 After less than twelve hours there is good depth to the sound stage, the bass is light, but I would expect this for a while. Much more time is needed. The amp does allow you to hear well into the recording.

 The knob is a push on with a nylon insert that friction fits to the shaft. I shortened the one on the Viper, which is easy but the Boa does use a smaller knob than the Viper.


----------



## musica08

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kabeer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whilst we are waiting for the sound impressions I have 3 questions:

 1) Is the blue LED the typical super bright blue LED? (some blue LED's are MUCH brighter for some reason)

 2) Since the current output and voltage are much lower than the old viper, will it be powerful enough to drive something like AKG k240 sextetts?
 Or would something like a mini3 more suitable?

 3) Is it possible to remove the volume knob and replace it with something a bit smaller?

 Thanks_

 

1) I dont think the light is "SUPER" bright.
 2) I use AT-A700s and ESW9 so cant comment. I barely go a notch above the ON position to get my desired listening levels on these.
 3) I checked earlier and didnt see any screw on the knob. May be you can pull it but I wont try that


----------



## Diseasedyak

Man, I was all set to get a Travagan's Red to pair with my D2000's but now I'm looking at this sexy little thing and having second thoughts.... I'm going to hold off until I read all you guys' that's bought it reviews. If anyone has Denon D2000's and a Boa I'd be particularly interested in that!


----------



## Explorer

Received a reply from iBasso.

  Quote:


 Please visit our site on next Wednesday. The silver Boa will available at that time. 
 

Explorer


----------



## jamato8

Yes, the Boa uses the AD8656. 

 Ok, I just tried the USB dac. Yeah I hadn't tried it yet. Too many hours as work. 

 Anyway, very nice. The bass response is different than just using the amp alone but again it has zero time on it. When you plug into the line in the USB stops and the amp is an amp only. If you have the USB plugged in then that plays but only if the input isn't being used. Easy to do.


----------



## Explorer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When you plug into the line in the USB stops and the amp is an amp only. If you have the USB plugged in then that plays but only if the input isn't being used. Easy to do._

 

If you have the usb and the input cable plugged in, does it continue to recharge the battery?

 Explorer


----------



## jamato8

Yes but the charge light did not go on until I turned the Boa off and then back on. The charge switch is rather neat. You can charge the Boa or just run it off of the internal battery. I can't hear any difference at this time between using the laptop charging and the charge turned off.


----------



## Diseasedyak

Ok, I'm a little confused. I would want to use the Boa as an amp only, driving my ipod. Could I keep the usb plugged in continually in order to power the amp while listening to my ipod via the line-in?


----------



## jamato8

Yes.

 Well not quite 24 hours but the amp is starting to mellow and pick up bass. The highs are getting smoother. The stage depth has remained and width is not as wide as I am used to but again this is very early.

 Oh, I am using the Ed. 9 to do a lot of listening.

 I am using the ULtrasone 780 right now, with my cable modification and it sounds very good. I can hear changes though. The bass is coming in but it needs time for the sound to refine. Again nothing unusual at all. I expect a few hundred hours of on time, but time shall tell. ;^)


----------



## bezae

Ibasso company is established in which country? anyone know? the price is in Euros, so i suppose that is in europe, no?


----------



## jamato8

They are in China.


----------



## dap_pad

How does it compare to the stock D2 Viper so far?


----------



## jamato8

The sound is a little more distant, a little more stage. There is a little more separation of sounds. It is very early to know for sure but this is what I am hearing right now. I am listening with the Ed. 9, which I find can dissect the sound very well for me while still being musical.


----------



## leng jai

Can this be used just as a DAC?


----------



## musica08

Jam,
 If I remember correctly that manual said that when both the usb and line in is plugged in - the usb has a higher priority. This seems to mean that you can't listen to an external source while usb is plugged in. The "switch" to line in automatically happens when usb is plugged off. The switch on the back only seems to be activating charging but doesnt stops usb signal from feeding the amp. I'll try this later meanwhile you may please chime in.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leng jai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can this be used just as a DAC?_

 

Not as a stand alone dac. It is either a amp and dac or just an amp. You could use it like a dac and the amp section as a preamp into an amp, which you can do with most amps like this but it sounds clean enough that it would work well.


----------



## leng jai

I see thanks for that. I don't have any experience with pre-amping, how exactly would that work with my DV 332?


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musica08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jam,
 If I remember correctly that manual said that when both the usb and line in is plugged in - the usb has a higher priority. This seems to mean that you can't listen to an external source while usb is plugged in. The "switch" to line in automatically happens when usb is plugged off. The switch on the back only seems to be activating charging but doesnt stops usb signal from feeding the amp. I'll try this later meanwhile you may please chime in._

 

Just did this...running audio out from my laptop, the moment I plugged the analog IC into the front the USB audio shuts off. This is the case with the charge toggle on and off.

 So...seems the analog input has priority.


----------



## daco63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, the Boa uses the AD8656._

 

Thanks, Jam. Are there two AD8656's for the DAC and L/R, or is there another?

 Dave


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daco63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, Jam. Are there two AD8656's for the DAC and L/R, or is there another?

 Dave_

 

I don't know I will have to look again. 

 Starting to love the sound of the amp. Very dynamic with a real kick to it. Bass is coming around very nice and the amp is clean with a nice frequency extension.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leng jai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I see thanks for that. I don't have any experience with pre-amping, how exactly would that work with my DV 332?_

 

You turn up the 332 to almost max, turn the amp/dac to the lowest volume. The amp/dac will need an IC to connect it to the input of the 332, where your source goes, and the amp/dac now control the volume of the 332 because you use the volume control of the amp/dac instead of the volume control on the 332. That is was a preamp does, it pre amplifies the signal going into an amplifier.


----------



## Kabeer

Hi guys, thanks for answering my preivous questions.

 Still wondering about the driving capability of the Boa. Will is drive just as well as a Mini3 or Pico?
 (_im planning on getting a portable for AKG sextetts, which I think are 600ohm. Yeah, I know a home amp would be better, but im looking for portable_).

 Thanks


----------



## grndslm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_x10 on the idea of comparing BOA and MOVE. Just borrow one from my friend and I like the sound of the MOVE so much, but its DAC is really bad and I'm looking a better alternative._

 

I'm assuming you *are* talking about the original MOVE.

 And I'm also gonna assume the 2MOVE's DAC is much better.

 I think the DAC aspect of the Boa or 2Move is the most important thing to me right now.


----------



## jamato8

I thought the Boa was sounding too good.

 I started comparing using the amp section with Monica II and then the Amp with the USB dac. Damn, the USB dac sounds better. Monica don't let me down. This is bothersome as Monica is an excellent dac and I don't want anything to outdo her. I really am serious but what can I say? I will actually work on Monica, give her a lift and maybe some implants to get the spacial presentation I am hearing with the Boa dac. Frustration but I guess a good thing for the Boa users.

 I guess I also need to do some comparisons of the amp section with other amp sections of other amps to make sure it is Monica or the output of just the amp section of the Boa but it is very early in the listening and burn-in phase.


----------



## Geir

So for a first amp, this is just press buy button and get over it?


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Geir* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So for a first amp, this is just press buy button and get over it?_

 

It was for me...after following closely the thread on the D2 Viper for a couple of months. Hard to believe that they would follow the Viper up with something radically worse.

 Resale value of the ibasso amps has held pretty well on the fs forum here, so that is also encouraging.


----------



## kostalex

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Geir* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So for a first amp, this is just press buy button and get over it?_

 

Yes.

 1) Good DAC
 2) Nice amp.
 3) Tiny.
 4) Rechargeable.
 5) Charges from USB.
 6) Inexpensive.

 I have Viper and awaiting for Pico. Both do not charge from USB. This is very incovenient. Now I am thinking to get Boa instead of Pico.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grndslm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm assuming you *are* talking about the original MOVE.

 And I'm also gonna assume the 2MOVE's DAC is much better.

 I think the DAC aspect of the Boa or 2Move is the most important thing to me right now._

 

Nope
 I didn't mention the DAC.
 Just the amp section only.


----------



## TSi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeftyGorilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It was for me...after following closely the thread on the D2 Viper for a couple of months. Hard to believe that they would follow the Viper up with something radically worse.

 Resale value of the ibasso amps has held pretty well on the fs forum here, so that is also encouraging._

 

AND there actually havent been much "selling" of the viper, so many people actually like it!


----------



## grndslm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nope
 I didn't mention the DAC.
 Just the amp section only._

 

Uhh... you said...
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_x10 on the idea of comparing BOA and MOVE. Just borrow one from my friend and I like the sound of the MOVE so much, *but its DAC is really bad* and I'm looking a better alternative._

 

I'm trying to figure out which DAC is better between the 2Move and Boa. As I said, I think that's more important to me than the amp section...


----------



## inthecup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grndslm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Uhh... you said...

 I'm trying to figure out which DAC is better between the 2Move and Boa. As I said, I think that's more important to me than the amp section..._

 

I wonder this also, along with the dac on the Pico?


----------



## Lil' Knight

Aren't the DACs of Pico and D2 the same?


----------



## 2162

only in specs not sound


----------



## Jaw007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *2162* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_only in specs not sound_

 

Can you explain how you came to this answer?
 Did you compare the sound of both amps yourself,or are you just dreaming this up?


----------



## jamato8

I think the Boa is going to surprise a lot of people. The sound is first rate. The bass is shaping up very well, solid and fast. It was anemic at first, so much so that I wondered if. . but it is here and what a stage.


----------



## Lil' Knight

How does it stand up against the Predator, Jam?


----------



## jamato8

The Predator has lower bass and with that lower bass power. The low bass notes tend to carry on in a natural decay that is not boomy but musical. The Predator is a little more refined but the Boa does a very good job and is doing better than what I thought it might do since I "thought" the layout would be the same as the Viper but it is different. On the rest of the impression more time is needed. 

 The Boa is 1cm longer than the Predator but the same width. I may have already mentioned this.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Nice impressions Jam. How would you rate the Boa as of now? Worth every penny? Worth more than its current price?


----------



## Jaw007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Predator has lower bass and with that lower bass power. The low bass notes tend to carry on in a natural decay that is not boomy but musical. The Predator is a little more refined but the Boa does a very good job and is doing better than what I thought it might do since I "thought" the layout would be the same as the Viper but it is different. On the rest of the impression more time is needed. 

 The Boa is 1cm longer than the Predator but the same width. I may have already mentioned this._

 

Do you know what OP-Amps are inside,and if they are replaceable?Thanks!


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice impressions Jam. How would you rate the Boa as of now? Worth every penny? Worth more than its current price?_

 

Without a doubt it is worth the price and more. You are getting a very good amp and very good dac and in a small package. The sound quality at this point is of a high standard.


----------



## daco63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jaw007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you know what OP-Amps are inside,and if they are replaceable?Thanks!_

 

riptanto first gave the word that the Boa used the AD8685 chip, and this was confirmed by Jam. However, still don't know if this opamp is used for both L/R and for the DAC, or if there's another opamp in there as well.

 [edit: I'm sure other people have Boa's by now, so if someone else wants to offer up some photos of the insides, that'd be cool.]

 The Boa was to have soldered opamps, not sockets, so no, they are not replaceable. 

 Dave


----------



## Jaw007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daco63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_riptanto first gave the word that the Boa used the AD8685 chip, and this was confirmed by Jam. However, still don't know if this opamp is used for both L/R and for the DAC, or if there's another opamp in there as well.

 [edit: I'm sure other people have Boa's by now, so if someone else wants to offer up some photos of the insides, that'd be cool.]

 The Boa was to have soldered opamps, not sockets, so no, they are not replaceable. 

 Dave_

 

Thank you very much for the information.


----------



## dap_pad

Hm... the Boa is pretty temping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 even though I have the Viper already, the charge-over-USB function is pretty awesome... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd really love a D2 Viper (both stock and other opamp combinations) vs. D2 Boa review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HeadphoneAddict, where are you!!


----------



## pomme de terre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dap_pad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd really love a D2 Viper (both stock and other opamp combinations) vs. D2 Boa review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HeadphoneAddict, where are you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Agreed, Id really like to see how the two compare and whether their sound signature is similiar


----------



## daco63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jaw007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you very much for the information._

 

You are very welcome. I know how it is trying to keep track of all the pieces of info flying around.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dap_pad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd really love a D2 Viper (both stock and other opamp combinations) vs. D2 Boa review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HeadphoneAddict, where are you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Me too! I don't want to speak for him, but if you want to buy a Boa and send it to him on loan, I bet he'd review it for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kidding aside, I think he mentioned he just couldn't justify buying yet another portable USB DAC, and was trying to pick up some other hardware instead. Something like that. Sure is nice the kind of work guys like him (and Jam and Skylab and others) are willing to put in and share with the community. Big thanks to 'em all!

 - Dave


----------



## jamato8

The Boa is a little smoother sounding and a little warmer. There is a slight sibilance on the Viper vs the Boa "if" the recording has any. It is there with the Boa but less noticeable. It isn't a fault with the Viper but just more noticeable even though the Boa is very extended on the top end.

 You can tell they are related though. The USB charging system is very, very nice. A flick of the switch and you are charged in short order. Very nice.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Another question. Does the charger automatically offs when the Boa is fully charged?


----------



## jamato8

Yes it does. I still don't understand the reason for the switch but iBasso says it is to be turned to off when the unit is charged. 

 I went out today with the Boa, my iRiver and some PortaPros. Very nice, very enjoyable.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dap_pad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hm... the Boa is pretty temping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even though I have the Viper already, the charge-over-USB function is pretty awesome... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd really love a D2 Viper (both stock and other opamp combinations) vs. D2 Boa review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HeadphoneAddict, where are you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am not getting a D-2 Boa until I resolve an issue with iBasso about a missing part for my D1 that they say was shipped at the end of April but hasn't shown up yet.


----------



## dap_pad

Ah I see, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no hurries, nor worries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You already do alot for the Head-Fi community 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just really wondering if the Boa is worth selling my Viper for... since the USB charging is really appealing. I hate it when I enjoying my music and the music just suddenly dies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not fun


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dap_pad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah I see, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no hurries, nor worries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You already do alot for the Head-Fi community 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just really wondering if the Boa is worth selling my Viper for... since the USB charging is really appealing. I hate it when I enjoying my music and the music just suddenly dies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not fun_

 

One of the major factors why I prefer user replaceable 9V batteries. Lol. But yeah, iBasso made a smart move by making it USB chargeable.


----------



## robojack

I hate when that happens too. Fortunately with my Predator, it doesn't happen very often at all, unless I'm absentminded enough to forget to charge it for a week straight (thanks to its 56 hour life).


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes it does. I still don't understand the reason for the switch but iBasso says it is to be turned to off when the unit is charged. _

 

My battery finally ran out today as I was listening from my laptop at work. Flick of the charge switch and back in business. Lovely convenient.

 I think the charge switch logic is that you want to charge when the battery is relatively low so as not to run out of charge cycles. The iBasso owner's manual says:


> Li-ion battery usually only has 500 charge periods. *In order to extend battery life, please always keep the charge switch on Off position when it does not need to be charged.*


So...today when my battery died and I switched over to charge mode, I used 1 of my 500 charge periods. Then when I booted up again at home, presumably I used another charge period to finish charging the battery. When the orange LED on back went off indicating the charge was complete, I switched back to charge: off. 

 Leaving the charge toggle: on probably will use 1 charge period each time you plug into a USB port. This could drop your battery life down to like a year or sommat, rather than perhaps a decade if you charge once a week. If I'm still using this amp 10 years from now, I'm going to be a very satisfied customer.


----------



## jamato8

I don't know. I have some batteries of this type that have been charged over and over and a charge is a total cycle. That mean a total discharge and recharge. Now if you discharge 1/2 then you should get many more cycles since 1/2 would equal 1000 charges. This has also been explained by a battery expert to me. I don't know what else to say.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One of the major factors why I prefer user replaceable 9V batteries. Lol. But yeah, iBasso made a smart move by making it USB chargeable._

 

You might consider waiting for the upcoming D3. It will be powered by 5 AAA cells.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You might consider waiting for the upcoming D3. It will be powered by 5 AAA cells._

 

Are you serious?


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...This has also been explained by a battery expert to me. I don't know what else to say._

 

Well, anything I could claim expertise in would be reasonably far away from batteries...I'm just putting together an hypothesis based on my observations and the information on the owner's manual...but it does go against what I thought I knew about Li-ion batteries: that charging often is better than charging infrequently.

 I just checked wikipedia on this, and they say that the more relevant factor in Li-ion battery life is age and care in storage. So, they recommend storing the battery in the refrigerator when not in use. I'm not making this up. But not in the freezer...

 Now I don't know what else to say. Maybe this is worth an email to iBasso...


----------



## jamato8

You store the battery at 60 percent of charge for the longest life. I have stored batteries in the refrig for a long time. I have some from 1985 that are still like new but then they are mercury camera batteries, the 625. I have had one in use for over 20 years. We worry about the mercury in some tiny batteries but now we have lighting that uses mercury?


----------



## Bencrest

Well, I've ordered one based on some of the posts in this thread.

 I've been looking for a sub £100 (around $200) USB DAC / AMP for a while and this seems to offer everything I need (the USB charging will be a godsend).

 Can't wait for it to get here!! I love that 'itchy trigger-finger' feeling you get just while you hover over the 'BUY' button, and then looking forward to every day incase the postman brings my new headphone related goodies!


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ We worry about the mercury in some tiny batteries but now we have lighting that uses mercury?_

 

Only if you smash them and then huff the vapours.

 Probably there are still some old-school siddhas flying around your himalayas keeping themselves fresh and fit with mercury...


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeftyGorilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Only if you smash them and then huff the vapours.

 Probably there are still some old-school siddhas flying around your himalayas keeping themselves fresh and fit with mercury..._

 

Eh in the States lots of vaccines that are given still have Mercury in them. Same with lots of meds and computer monitors and old CRT tv's and so on and so forth...

 not to get off topic

 anywho once the silver one comes out i'll be picking up one of these.


----------



## kessomatt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you serious?_

 

He probably is. I asked about buying a p2 and they said it will probably not be made anymore, and that both p3/t3 is in the works.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kessomatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He probably is. I asked about buying a p2 and they said it will probably not be made anymore, and that both p3/t3 is in the works._

 

I was hoping for something with user replaceable batteries but not that many


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Oh a quick question I had when using the Boa as a DAC via your lappy or whatever can it run just off the Lappy or will it always be running off the battery?


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh a quick question I had when using the Boa as a DAC via your lappy or whatever can it run just off the Lappy or will it always be running off the battery?_

 

Based on what everyone's saying about the system, you'll always be using the D2's battery but you choose whether to charge it via the laptop or not. Am I correct (everyone with a Boa please clarify)?


----------



## lucifix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Based on what everyone's saying about the system, you'll always be using the D2's battery but you choose whether to charge it via the laptop or not. Am I correct (everyone with a Boa please clarify)?_

 

Yep thats true, all you need is a flick of the switch to activate the charging circuit whether connected to laptop or wall outlet.


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh a quick question I had when using the Boa as a DAC via your lappy or whatever can it run just off the Lappy or will it always be running off the battery?_

 

It does not draw power from the USB unless the charge switch is toggled on. I was unsure of this until the battery died on mine while listening from my laptop: the music stopped. The blue LED on front flashes when the battery needs charging.


----------



## bezae

Bought last saturday and received today!


----------



## ZarakiSan

Great pics, but please shrink them.


----------



## Fatsosixsixsix

heh the Boa's case is a fingerprint magnet


----------



## pomme de terre

Any hissing with the Shures? The USB cable they include seems to be quite long


----------



## bezae

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pomme de terre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any hissing with the Shures? The USB cable they include seems to be quite long_

 

nop, hissing free! yeah the cable is quiiiiittttteee long...







 and now u realize why they called BOA...it's all about the usb cable!


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeftyGorilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It does not draw power from the USB unless the charge switch is toggled on. I was unsure of this until the battery died on mine while listening from my laptop: the music stopped. The blue LED on front flashes when the battery needs charging._

 

Shimmy, i would figure when in Dac mode it would run via your computer/lappy to save battery longevity.


----------



## pomme de terre

Silver Boa is now available, here is a picture from their site
iBasso


----------



## slowth

can those input/output jacks accept right angled plugs? if they don't I won't bother lookin at them already..


----------



## powertoold

Yes, they can. The jacks are fairly well spaced apart and are not recessed.


----------



## slowth

crap.. another one to think about...


----------



## Shlonglor

Is there any other portable player which has a rechargeable battery?

 How do the DAC and amping properties compare to the Corda 2MOVE?


----------



## pomme de terre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musica08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just received mine....some specs not listed on web [*]Freq. Response 20 hz - 18khz (DAC), 20 hz-20Khz (AMP)_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *littletree76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Frequency response of Boa seems a far cry from that of Viper (20Hz to 100KHz at -0.5dB for amplifier section of Viper)_

 

Why doesnt the DAC of the Boa reach 20khz? Doesnt it use the same DAC chip as the Viper and Pico?


----------



## Explorer

Did you know that silver boas are lighter and more agile than green boas? Actually I am not sure that they are more agile but they are 50g lighter.

 Explorer

  Quote:


 Dark silver color D2 Boa 
 Color: silver Price: Euro 104 Weight: 300 g

 iBasso D2 Boa 
 Color: Green Price: Euro 104 Weight: 350 g


----------



## Nihility

ive been lookign around for a good portable amp, this one sticks out to me for some reason, only thing is i dont have a good short interconnect and dont want to spend too much on one, how is the one sold at their site?

http://www.ibasso.com/en/products/show.asp?ID=31


----------



## Geir

Then the BUY button was pressed (Dar k silver)... Curious about shipping time to Norway


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

The silver one looks sick! Reminds me of the back of iPods. Shiny-ness...


----------



## dap_pad

Damnit... this Boa is really tempting... 

 My Viper ran out of batteries today while I was using it... and it really pissed me off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really hope someone will do a comparison between the D2 Viper and D2 Boa soon


----------



## Tb311

Anyone tried using the boa as a preamp? How well does it work?


----------



## Nihility

im thinking the 50 gram difference is a typo, no way they lost 50 grams using a different color ano' lol


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nihility* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_im thinking the 50 gram difference is a typo, no way they lost 50 grams using a different color ano' lol_

 

Which one's the typo I wonder.. Did it gain 50g from a typo or lose 50g from a typo? Lol.


----------



## Nihility

haha ya no kidding.


 this thing is looking PERFECT for me.


 i need a small amp under $200 but i dont have an interconnect (comes with what looks like a decent one for free), only thing is i didnt want one with a built in battery, but w/e


----------



## Explorer

One site has the Viper at 108 g. I wonder if the 300/350 g is for the total package including the leather pouch, AC adapter, USB cable, warranty card, and owner's manual.

 Explorer


----------



## Nihility

its possible, 308 grams is QUITE heavy.



 this is perfect for me, onc ei get some more money into my paypal im gonna hit the buy button, i can even get a good interconnect while im at it!


 i mainly use my laptop when listening to music (macbook) so the soundcard is quite HORRIBLE, so the fact that its also a DAC is perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 anyone have a picture of it compared to an ipod?


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

1 pound = 453.59237 grams

 so 350g is still under a pound


----------



## Explorer

How does the iBasso D2 Boa compare to the MiniBox E+? Using IEMs?


----------



## Explorer

FYI - The detailed description indicates that the amp itself measures 51*21*82mm, and weighs only 108g.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Explorer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FYI - The detailed description indicates that the amp itself measures 51*21*82mm, and weighs only 108g._

 

Lol! Just saw that on the iBasso website. But yeah. What did they not include which weighs 50g?


----------



## Explorer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lol! Just saw that on the iBasso website. But yeah. What did they not include which weighs 50g?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The description directly left of the order button says:
  Quote:


 Color: Green Price: Euro 104 Weight: 350 g 
 

So the question is do the misc accessories weigh 242g? (350g-108g) Maybe the shipping weight is 300/350g?

 Explorer


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Explorer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 So the question is do the misc accessories weigh 242g? (350g-108g) Maybe the shipping weight is 300/350g?

 Explorer_

 

I know. But the main original question was, what's the diff between the silver and the green boa package that the weight diff is 50g?


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know. But the main original question was, what's the diff between the silver and the green boa package that the weight diff is 50g?_

 

I'll put dollars down that it is a typo. Just emailed them to make super sure =P


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll put dollars down that it is a typo. Just emailed them to make super sure =P_

 

Should be I suppose. Still waiting for more reviews on the Boa before I decide to whether purchase it or not.


----------



## Explorer

I am sure the folks at iBasso will not mind me sharing this info.
  Quote:


 I am sorry about the mistake. The weight of the D2 boa body is 108g, the weight of the whole package and wrapping is about 350g. I am going to correct the mistake.

 Thank you for your email.


----------



## bezae

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Geir* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Then the BUY button was pressed (Dar k silver)... Curious about shipping time to Norway _

 

3 days! DHL service


----------



## Jaw007

Two days UPS to Ohio.WOW
 Out of the box fantastic!


----------



## Geir

Did you receive a tracking number from Ibasso?


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kessomatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He probably is. I asked about buying a p2 and they said it will probably not be made anymore, and that both p3/t3 is in the works._

 

A quote from iBasso
  Quote:


 Thank you for your email.
 Yes, we are developing the T3 now. The development should take 2~3 months.

 Sincerely
 iBasso Audio 
 







 I was hoping to get a MiniBox-D for the slim factor. But now this is coming. Hopefully it's even slimmer! But yeah. I don't see how anything can get slimmer than 0.5cm due to a mini's size.


----------



## Jaw007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Geir* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you receive a tracking number from Ibasso?_

 

I received a tracking number,and it worked great.


----------



## jamato8

I think it took mine a day. I can't believe how fast the delivery is. 

 I am enjoying the sound quite a bit. It has a very nice quality. I look forward to reading other impressions. The bass is almost not there at firs and then as the caps form it comes in.


----------



## Jaw007

Sounds as good as a Pico to me.IMO


----------



## Lil' Knight

Do they ship from China or US?
 2 days shipping is really fast


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do they ship from China or US?
 2 days shipping is really fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

From China. They're just so much international traffic these days that they never really stop moving. If you look at the tracking info it's pretty amazing.


----------



## Nihility

yes, ill be buying one of these as soon as i get the cash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i LOVE how the dark green looks.... it looks so... old school?


----------



## jamato8

What I don't understand is how the shipping is the same price as in the US and takes one day. UPS must really want the business. Having a friend who has worked for UPS for years I have learned, and why not with such a huge market, that UPS is doing all they can and not charging the "normal" amount but what the heck. I still can't believe that I get something in one day. The tracking works great and it is fun to see an arrival in Alaska as it makes the arc.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeftyGorilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From China. They're just so much international traffic these days that they never really stop moving. If you look at the tracking info it's pretty amazing._

 

Man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's damn fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess it must be faster when shipping to my country.
 Now I have to start saving my money again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, has anyone compared it with the Mini3?


----------



## Explorer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW, has anyone compared it with the Mini3?_

 

How about the MiniBox 3+?


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Explorer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How about the MiniBox 3+?_

 

Didn't notice that HeadDirect has released a new Minibox 3+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just want to hear some comments about the mini3 and boa. I'm really satisfied with the Mini3 but still look for an usb DAC.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Didn't notice that HeadDirect has released a new Minibox 3+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just want to hear some comments about the mini3 and boa. I'm really satisfied with the Mini3 but still look for an usb DAC._

 

Yeah i was looking at that minibox E+ it looks nice. But my lappy has le-junky soundcard so the DAC is needed


----------



## Nihility

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Explorer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am sure the folks at iBasso will not mind me sharing this info._

 


 good cause 350 grams is darn heavy


----------



## Jaw007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nihility* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_good cause 350 grams is darn heavy _

 

Total shipping weight might be 350 grams,but actual weight of the Boa is 3.8 ounces.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What I don't understand is how the shipping is the same price as in the US and takes one day. UPS must really want the business. Having a friend who has worked for UPS for years I have learned, and why not with such a huge market, that UPS is doing all they can and not charging the "normal" amount but what the heck. I still can't believe that I get something in one day. The tracking works great and it is fun to see an arrival in Alaska as it makes the arc._

 

iBasso's like.. "Okay, time to release the Boa. Let's send jamato one right now since we know he'll order it anyways!" Jk.

 But UPS is doing really well at shipping. I received my package from the USA no later than 2 days!


----------



## washer

Forgive my very basic questions:
 I just wanted a USB DAC/amp that I can use on my laptop, this is one I should consider? No other equipment is needed? Foobar is my music player, what would I need to do to make it use this (or is it just plug and play)? Also, does it work on Vista?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *washer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Forgive my very basic questions:
 I just wanted a USB DAC/amp that I can use on my laptop, this is one I should consider? No other equipment is needed? Foobar is my music player, what would I need to do to make it use this (or is it just plug and play)? Also, does it work on Vista?_

 

It comes with a USB cable and all you have to do is plug it into your laptop and plug your headphone into the amp section. Simple and effective. I am getting very good sound that is enjoyable, musical and quality.


----------



## D3n

Hey jamato8,

 I've just read your Predator review.

 Now when you own a Boa can you tell how does it compare with the Predator?


----------



## Explorer

New photos of the silver Boa from the iBasso site.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *D3n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey jamato8,

 I've just read your Predator review.

 Now when you own a Boa can you tell how does it compare with the Predator?_

 


 The Boa doesn't go as deep in the bass but he sound is excellent, Very dimensional, with excellent depth and width. My Edition 9's really sing in concert with the Boa. I haven't made further comparisons.


----------



## pomme de terre

I emailed iBasso about the specs posted earlier... I was most worried about the frequency response of the DAC which only goes up to 18khz. I wrote:

  Quote:


 I have a few final questions regarding the Boa. Someone who purchased one said the Boa package also came with some extra specs:

 Uses a 4.2V 470mAH Li-Polymer battery. 3 hrs. charge time and 38 hours run time.
 Freq. Response 20 hz - 18khz (DAC), 20 hz-20Khz (AMP)
 Gain 3db/10db (AMP)
 Output : Upto 100 mw+ 100mw into 32 ohm.
 SN : 97 db(DAC), 104db(AMP)

 Are these specs true? My biggest concern is that the DAC section only reaches a frequency of 18khz which may affect sound quality. 
 



 Here is the reply I got

  Quote:


 Hello, Sir,

 Thank you for your email. Most of the specs are true. "Freq. Response 20 hz - 18khz (DAC), 20 hz-20Khz (AMP)"

 There are some mistakes. The correct one is: Frequency Response: 20Hz~18KHz +/- 0.5dB (DAC) 20Hz~100 KHz -0.5dB (AMP)

 The DAC section can reach the 20kHz for sure, the spec is 20~20kHz +/-1dB.This will not affect the sound quality. 

 SincerelyiBasso Audio 
 


 Does that make sense?


----------



## jamato8

Does to me. Just read it again. You aren't going to miss anything in the frequency range, I guarantee you.


----------



## pomme de terre

I dont quite how frequency response of the DAC only goes to 18khz but actual DAC frequency goes to 20khz. Am I missing out on the meaning of "frequency response"?


----------



## jamato8

Ok, I see. Yes you are right it is confusing. It should be that the dac goes up to 100 and the amp to 20 but may drop off a little before that but most SS amps can go well beyond that.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, I see. Yes you are right it is confusing. It should be that the dac goes up to 100 and the amp to 20 but may drop off a little before that but most SS amps can go well beyond that._

 

20Hz~18KHz +/- 0.5dB (DAC) 
 20Hz~100 KHz -0.5dB (AMP)

 doesnt that show the AMP can do 100KHz but the DAC to 18KHz?

 or when you say it should be as in ibasso made a typo and it should be 

 20Hz~18KHz +/- 0.5dB (AMP) 
 20Hz~100 KHz -0.5dB (DAC)

 ???????


----------



## jamato8

Good question. I would email them for clarification.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good question. I would email them for clarification._

 

done and did =)


----------



## ZarakiSan

I think what matters more than the frequency response, is how it sounds.

 Maybe that's just me.

 God I want one of these, but I really need an optical input for my soon-to-come-H120


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZarakiSan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think what matters more than the frequency response, is how it sounds.

 Maybe that's just me.

 God I want one of these, but I really need an optical input for my soon-to-come-H120_

 

True, which is what I basically said earlier. It sounds great and that is all that matters to me.


----------



## Bencrest

Probably a daft question, but my Boa will *hopefully* be here in the next couple of days (possibly today, if not it won't be here until Monday). 

 Anyway, I've several sets of cans to use with it, but all are quite demanding. 300ohm HD600s, 250ohm DT990 Pro and 62ohm (but quite hard to drive) K701s.

 I've not tried a portable amp before with these sorts of headphones... will it be able to drive any of these OK? Has anyone who has received their Boa been able to test it, specifically with the HD600, or with any of the others I have?


----------



## jamato8

I think I like the sound with the high gain the most. The Boa is really starting to rock after a few hundred hours. Excellent transparency, dynamics and stage width and depth. The bass has an interesting quality of being very tight and detailed.


----------



## copse

Hi guys,

 I just completed a purchase of a green ibasso boa from the ibasso website. after completion of the paypal transaction, the return button to the ibasso website got me a 404 error message- page not found. also an email to service@ibasso.com got me an instant message permanently failed mail delivery error. HOWEVER, a message to them via their contact us page on the ibasso.com website seemed to have gotten through.

 now, i know this company is reliable seeing that so many of you guys have bought stuff from there without any hassles. neither do i expect any issues (well, i hope not to anyway). but am just wondering if any of you have had these errors too?

 also, after purchase, how soon do you usually get a confirmation of purchase (and receipt of payment) from ibasso?

 just want to restate- i am not bashing ibasso, this is just a general question. i expect everything to be OK. just want a confirmation from you guys so i can sleep alright tonight ! i am, by nature, a nervous individual and am not well versed in online transactions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks
 copse

 -- this message has been delivered to you from a tux machine! --


----------



## copse

just want to update that i have received a response from ibasso letting me know my package will ship monday.

 woot!

 though, i will say these small issues can unnerve the new buyer. i hope they fix stuff like that.


----------



## Geir

I sent a message regarding the same, and I got a promt answer with tracking number from Dhl. For the moment, it is at DHL's hub in HK.


----------



## Bencrest

Mine is apparently in the Liverpool UK depot, which is great.

 Can't believe they don't deliver Saturdays though (in the UK at least), got my hopes up for nothing. Oh well, haven't got my HD600s yet either, they should be here Monday, so will get both things together. Probably for the best


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

"Hello, Sir,
 Thank you for your email.
 The freq response of the Boa is:
 20Hz~100 KHz +/-0.5dB (amp section)
 20Hz~18KHz +/-0.5dB or 20Hz~20KHz +/-1dB (DAC section)"

 so uhh if i read that right at low power goes to 18KHz and higher power to 20KHz?


----------



## Nihility

nono, theres only a +- .5 db difference in that range up to 18K, and then for the DAC 18-20K is another .5 diff so:
 20-18Khz +/- .5dB or 20-20KHz +/- 1 dB

 for example, a pair of headphones only rated at 40hz-20Khz +/- .5 dB
 may still go down to 20 hz, it will just be much quieter than say, 40 hz on those headphones.


 am i saying this right?


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nihility* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nono, theres only a +- .5 db difference in that range up to 18K, and then for the DAC 18-20K is another .5 diff so:
 20-18Khz +/- .5dB or 20-20KHz +/- 1 dB

 for example, a pair of headphones only rated at 40hz-20Khz +/- .5 dB
 may still go down to 20 hz, it will just be much quieter than say, 40 hz on those headphones.


 am i saying this right?_

 

Ah gotcha... hey im a newb at all this so i'll take your word for it way over mine lol.

 now if i could just figure out what color i want =P


----------



## Nihility

ya my ipod BROKE...

 now i cant afford one of these, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ill save up somehow!

 im going to end up getting a zune though, change things up a bit


----------



## daco63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *copse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... after completion of the paypal transaction, the return button to the ibasso website got me a 404 error message- page not found ... not well versed in online transactions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hi copse.

 FYI, it is pretty common that the 'back' button will give you an error message after you complete a transaction. This is somewhat on purpose to make sure that your browser doesn't re-do the final sales transaction and order you another one! So no worries. When you see the "sale completed" or some such, you're done.

 Glad you got confirmation. You should be all set.

 Dave


----------



## frozenice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daco63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi copse.

 FYI, it is pretty common that the 'back' button will give you an error message after you complete a transaction. This is somewhat on purpose to make sure that your browser doesn't re-do the final sales transaction and order you another one! So no worries. When you see the "sale completed" or some such, you're done.

 Glad you got confirmation. You should be all set.

 Dave_

 

I think the "back button" error message is to prevent a hacker from getting into the site from a buffer overflow. A lot of secure websites had to prevent that from happening. My understanding and explanation of the reasons why may not be accurate as I am not savvy about this kind of stuff.


----------



## bjarnetv

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nihility* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ya my ipod BROKE...

 now i cant afford one of these, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ill save up somehow!

 im going to end up getting a zune though, change things up a bit _

 


 for some strange reason, taking an ipod apart and putting it together again often repairs it.
 i have repaired several ipods that way


----------



## Nihility

i mean physically.. its busted in many ways

 needs a new battery

 there are more scratches than songs (10 thousand XD)

 i took it skiing and stuff too much (i use a nano now) so it expanded/contracted too much and the click wheel is sticking out a bit/the two halves constantly pop off each other, the line out is bent, so its hard to fit anything in it, but with a little finesse' it works.


----------



## copse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daco63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi copse.

 FYI, it is pretty common that the 'back' button will give you an error message after you complete a transaction. This is somewhat on purpose to make sure that your browser doesn't re-do the final sales transaction and order you another one! So no worries. When you see the "sale completed" or some such, you're done.

 Glad you got confirmation. You should be all set.

 Dave_

 

Hi Dave,

 When I mentioned the return button, I did not mean the back button on the browser. After completing the transaction, Paypal had a button that said something like "go back to vendor site". That was what launched the 404 error. The URL was to the ibasso site and was supposed to be a thank you for shopping with us kinda page (I do not remember the url exactly but do remember the words 'thank you' in it).

 But yes, I am relieved they have gotten back to me. I assume they will forward me a tracking number on Monday once they ship it! Alls well!

 This is going to be my first amp, and I am excited. In fact I just bought my first decent headphone from a head-fier (k271s with stefan audio art cable) that should be reaching me early next week too. woot!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ankush


----------



## Nihility

anybody have a good pic of the boa next to an ipod/zune/etc for comparison?


----------



## falang

Just pulled the trigger on the silver snake for my traveling laptop rig.

 Question for Jamato: Have you or could you try the Boa with your UM2s and report the findings? Thanks!

 Anyone try this with ATH A900s? I assume the low gain would suffice for these right?

 I live in Hong Kong, I wonder how long it will take to arrive? It would be great if it arrived tomorrow after ordering tonight!


----------



## Explorer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nihility* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anybody have a good pic of the boa next to an ipod/zune/etc for comparison?_

 

This link should give you an idea of the size. It compares the Headstage Lyrix Pro total vs iBasso D2 Boa Amp vs MiniBox E+ Amp. You can also add a credit card or measure your zune to get a feel for the relative sizes.

 Explorer

Sized Up: Headstage Lyrix Pro total vs iBasso D2 Boa Amp (1) vs MiniBox E Amp

 PS If you want you can add the CORDA 2MOVE to the comparison 6.5x9.3x2.8cm.


----------



## mkell

Ordered mine late last night. Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## jamato8

I haven't used my UM2's but I can tell from the good extension and solid bass that they should work fine but the UM's aren't my favorite listening device.


----------



## falang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I haven't used my UM2's but I can tell from the good extension and solid bass that they should work fine but the UM's aren't my favorite listening device._

 

Thanks anyway. I know the UM2s get a mixed bag response around here. I love 'em. They're a lot of fun.


----------



## mkell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *falang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I live in Hong Kong, I wonder how long it will take to arrive? It would be great if it arrived tomorrow after ordering tonight!_

 

Have you received a tracking number yet?


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Just picked up a D2 Silver Boa. Now the hard part waiting =P


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *copse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When I mentioned the return button, I did not mean the back button on the browser. After completing the transaction, Paypal had a button that said something like "go back to vendor site". That was what launched the 404 error. The URL was to the ibasso site and was supposed to be a thank you for shopping with us kinda page (I do not remember the url exactly but do remember the words 'thank you' in it)._

 

This is from when they re-did their website they forgot to change the URL re-direct from Pay-Pal so it goes to a page that is dead. Just like if you Google iBasso it comes up with a bunch of dead links. They just need to fix their pay-pal re-direct.

 I got the same thing when I bought mine.


----------



## neezee

placed an order in for the silver boa @ 8am HK time... *waits*


----------



## falang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mkell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have you received a tracking number yet?_

 

Negative. No package arrived today. No tracking number, but contact has been made. My bet is by Thursday or Friday, she'll be burning in. 

 Eventually, I'll want to pass it on to my buddy who is a music freak but skeptical of this hobby. I'll lend him some phones and the the boa. Let's see if his ears and wallet can resist the urge. I'm looking forward to spending his money for him.


----------



## mannnu81

newb here. would it provide decent/acceptable performance in powering AKG k701's? id like to get one and use it w my laptop


----------



## littletree76

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mannnu81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_newb here. would it provide decent/acceptable performance in powering AKG k701's? id like to get one and use it w my laptop_

 

I asked following question through email to iBasso support:

 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 I have been using iBasso D2 Viper with new AKG K601 headphone with 
 great synergy and result for few weeks. The AKG K601 is known to be 
 difficult to drive (120 ohm input impedance and 101 dB SPL/V 
 sensitivity/efficiency) and D2 Viper happen to be very few headphone 
 amplifiers capable of driving it.

 I am considering replacing D2 Viper with D2 Boa for its smaller size 
 and USB charging. But according to specifications in manuals, D2 Boa 
 is powered by lithium polymer battery of 4.7V and output power of 
 100mW whereas D2 Viper is powered by same type of battery of 8.4V and 
 output power of 150mW. In other words, output power is 50mW less and 
 supply voltage is halved for D2 Boa as compared with D2 Viper.

 May I know whether D2 Boa can drive AKG K601 as well as D2 Viper ? I 
 have to clarify this doubt before any purchase can be made. Thanks in 
 advance.
 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Today I received very vague reply:

 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Hello, Sir,
 Thank you for your email.
 Driving the K601, the viper is better than the Boa for sure. You dont 
 need a 'Boa.
 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 For sure I know that D2-Viper can drive AKG K601 very well and I am longing for a comparison between Viper and Boa as far as driving capability is concerned. Whether I need Boa or not is totally up to me.

 Look like D2 Boa can't drive K601 (and probably K701) as well as D2 Viper and iBasso support was trying to be diplomatic without giving any definite answer. When D2 Boa has arrived in local store, I will try it out with my K601 headphone to decide whether to replace Viper with Boa.


----------



## Geir

Dhl delivered it home ten minutes ago. Now the wait to get home, make sure the kids have gone to bed, then I can unpack my little gift to myself  Looking forward to this.


----------



## Bencrest

DHL delivered to security at the front gate about 5 hours ago... starting work in an hour so will grab it on my way in. May have to take my laptop in to give it a bit of burn in as well. Not sure if I dig the whole 'burn in' thing with solid state electronics but I'll give it a bash anyway


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bencrest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DHL delivered to security at the front gate about 5 hours ago... starting work in an hour so will grab it on my way in. May have to take my laptop in to give it a bit of burn in as well. Not sure if I dig the whole 'burn in' thing with solid state electronics but I'll give it a bash anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Then listen for the bass right off and then pay attention to it after 50 hours or more. Listen to the highs the same way. Let us know what you hear or don't hear.


----------



## Bencrest

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Then listen for the bass right off and then pay attention to it after 50 hours or more. Listen to the highs the same way. Let us know what you hear or don't hear._

 


 I will do, that sounds like a challenge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't believe the amp got here (not that I can use it yet, won't finish work til about 2am, another 8/9 hours), the spelling on the address label is pretty dodgy, the post code (equivalent of the US ZIP code) has a P replaced by a 9, and my name is humourously wrong (Benjamin Guy became Benjammin Gay!)

 Must admit though, doesn't appear there will be any customs or other tax, it's arrived in perfect shape, is a VERY professional looking unit (makes my old Little Dot Micro look positively amateurish), and got here very quickly. Were it not for the weekend falling shortly after it arrived in the UK, it would have been at my office within about 48 hours of placing the order. That's impressed me.

 Just hope the SQ impresses me aswell


----------



## jpstereo

Very interested in picking one of these up. I can order through the website and PayPal will convert Euros to Dollars -correct? Or - should I just PayPal them the money in US Dollars and let them know what I want? 

 What did you folks from the US do???


 Many thanks!

 JP


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bencrest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will do, that sounds like a challenge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't believe the amp got here (not that I can use it yet, won't finish work til about 2am, another 8/9 hours), the spelling on the address label is pretty dodgy, the post code (equivalent of the US ZIP code) has a P replaced by a 9, and my name is humourously wrong (Benjamin Guy became Benjammin Gay!)

 Must admit though, doesn't appear there will be any customs or other tax, it's arrived in perfect shape, is a VERY professional looking unit (makes my old Little Dot Micro look positively amateurish), and got here very quickly. Were it not for the weekend falling shortly after it arrived in the UK, it would have been at my office within about 48 hours of placing the order. That's impressed me.

 Just hope the SQ impresses me aswell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well I look forward to your impressions. Yes, the speed astonishes me. Faster than most deliveries right here in the US even when expedited, unless over night. I even got one item in 1 day!


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpstereo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very interested in picking one of these up. I can order through the website and PayPal will convert Euros to Dollars -correct? Or - should I just PayPal them the money in US Dollars and let them know what I want? 

 What did you folks from the US do???


 Many thanks!

 JP_

 

I wanted the security of a acual transaction so i did it through their website and let PayPal convert USD to Euro. Paypal jacked me so it ended up 183 in place of 175 as they say. For the security of a documented transaction the extra 8 bucks is worth it to me. 1USD = .643 Euro so says xe.com paypal only gave me 1USD = .62 Euro.


----------



## copse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpstereo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very interested in picking one of these up. I can order through the website and PayPal will convert Euros to Dollars -correct? Or - should I just PayPal them the money in US Dollars and let them know what I want? 

 What did you folks from the US do???


 Many thanks!

 JP_

 

I just paid the euro equivalent in US dollars through their website which automatically takes you to paypal for payment. it is not a biggie.


----------



## jpstereo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *copse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just paid the euro equivalent in US dollars through their website which automatically takes you to paypal for payment. it is not a biggie._

 

Excellent. Many thanks!


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wanted the security of a acual transaction so i did it through their website and let PayPal convert USD to Euro. Paypal jacked me so it ended up 183 in place of 175 as they say. For the security of a documented transaction the extra 8 bucks is worth it to me. 1USD = .643 Euro so says xe.com paypal only gave me 1USD = .62 Euro._

 

For this price, the delivery speed, customer service response, and quality is really quite something. I bought it with half a mind to sell after playing around with it for a while and realizing I really don't need it. But it's too good to give up!


----------



## Explorer

You can just send the $175 using paypal, skipping the order process. Remember to indicate your color choice. I am not sure if this would slow down shipping.

 Explorer
  Quote:


 From iBasso
 You can send Paypal payment to payment@ibasso.com
 If you are from USA, the total cost is $175 including shipping. 
 

PS As stated above, this would not be a "documented transaction".


----------



## Geir

Just plugged it in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Listening to Heartbreaker with Led Zeppelin with a pair of PX 200(my Sony xd400 is at the office(as way of excuse))Still, going from the px 200 to the xd 400 was as to reveal a new layer in the music, with details I never noticed before. Now I hear more details with the px's than the xd's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Going to be fun to go to the office tomorrow to check it out with the better 'phones. 

 Think I now better understand: WElcome to Head-fi, sorry for your wallet


----------



## mkell

Damnit still no tracking number.


----------



## Geir

I received my tracking number within hours after asking them on their webpage. Included my transaction number from paypal, and after that it was smooth sailing.


----------



## mkell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Geir* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received my tracking number within hours after asking them on their webpage. Included my transaction number from paypal, and after that it was smooth sailing._

 

Thanks for the tip, just sent them an email.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeftyGorilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For this price, the delivery speed, customer service response, and quality is really quite something. I bought it with half a mind to sell after playing around with it for a while and realizing I really don't need it. But it's too good to give up!_

 

No doubt is it going to be worth it. Just was saying that Id rather pay a few extra bucks for a documented transaction as I have been screwed by Pay-Pal one to many times on "not documented transactions"


----------



## Bencrest

I'm afraid I'm going to ask a really stupid question.

 I was kinda hoping that once plugged in, the DAC would no longer offer volume control from within Windows, but it does, through the usual volume control (sndvol32 from RUN in the Start Menu).

 Soo.... what is the best way to have the DAC set up? Would you set Windows volume control to a low level, mid level, or maximum... or is it a case of 'wind the amp up to full, and tweek back Windows volume until the knob on the amp at max is the loudest volume you'd use'... something like that?

 First impressions... not really relevant yet, just now plugged it in, need to try another song or two


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bencrest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm afraid I'm going to ask a really stupid question.

 I was kinda hoping that once plugged in, the DAC would no longer offer volume control from within Windows, but it does, through the usual volume control (sndvol32 from RUN in the Start Menu).

 Soo.... what is the best way to have the DAC set up? Would you set Windows volume control to a low level, mid level, or maximum... or is it a case of 'wind the amp up to full, and tweek back Windows volume until the knob on the amp at max is the loudest volume you'd use'... something like that?

 First impressions... not really relevant yet, just now plugged it in, need to try another song or two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

same question just with an iPod do you set ipod volume to max then do all further volume stuff via the Amp?


----------



## daco63

Yes, that's the best way. Leave the software volume control all the way up on your computer. This gives the best signal going into your amp. Then adjust volume with your amp.


----------



## Bencrest

Well, I may as well come out and say it.

 Next time I'm back home, I'm ripping all my original CDs and selling them, selling my old desktop amp and my CD player while I'm at it.

 I honestly can't believe how good this DAC/amp sounds. Given the size I wouldn't think it was possible, given the price I'm completely blown away. There is no way that I can believe what is coming out of my laptop combined with this sub £100 device.

 I'm going to have to do a proper comparison with my laptop sound card tomorrow and explain how much better it is, but this will sum it up for now ...


----------



## jamato8

I think the Boa is going to amaze a number of people. I am finding the dac/amp combo very open, airy and purely musical. I have to admit that the charging via the USB is more of a plus than I thought. It is actually fun to flip the switch and the unit charges. The yellow light in back goes out when the charge is met.


----------



## D3n

Hey all the folks buying Boas lately:
 WHERE THE HELL ARE NEW PHOTOS!?

 It's never enough!


----------



## Fatsosixsixsix

just a question, to use the boa as a DAC and Amp combo, do i simply put it into the usb port and then plug my headphones in the output port?
 I've never used a DAC before


----------



## Bencrest

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fatsosixsixsix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just a question, to use the boa as a DAC and Amp combo, do i simply put it into the usb port and then plug my headphones in the output port?
 I've never used a DAC before _

 

Yup...

 1) Connect Boa into a USB port (I use a much shorter cable than the one included, which is huge!)
 2) Windows will set the Boa as the output device for audio automatically.
 3) Connect headphones.
 4) Turn unit on.

 That could probably be condensed into 'plug it in, turn it on' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only problem is that my setup (Boa > HD600) is exposing loads of the compression in my 128kbit files, so I need to get back home and rip all of my CDs in 320kbit, or FLAC.


----------



## falang

Yup, when using your computer as your source, the usb will be the input (digital usb to analog boa output). When using the boa with a portable dap, cd player, etc., you would connect the source via the input jack next to the output jack.

 Sorry about the wordiness. Hope that is clear.


----------



## jamato8

I use only lossless. The Boa will expose all warts in the process of saving your files.


----------



## jpstereo

Just about ready to order one - what (full-sized) cans are you folks using with the Boa. It will primarily be used as a stationary unit and I am looking for a reasonably-priced sealed set of cans ($150) or so to listen to classical/jazz. Was thinking if the DT770s or HD280s....


----------



## Bencrest

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpstereo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just about ready to order one - what (full-sized) cans are you folks using with the Boa. It will primarily be used as a stationary unit and I am looking for a reasonably-priced sealed set of cans ($150) or so to listen to classical/jazz. Was thinking if the DT770s or HD280s...._

 

I'm using an HD600 and it's driving them perfectly, although that doesn't help you as they are about as open as you get.

 Not sure if the DT770 paired with this amp might be a bit too bass-heavy, but then I can't say for sure.


----------



## jpstereo

I do have HD650s that I can swing over and use from another sytem but I thought perhaps sealed would be best since I am often working with my laptop on my kitchen table.


----------



## jamato8

I have been using the Edition 9's for much of my listening and I realize that not everyone is going to use these, especially on a portable. I have mentioned that I really like the PortaPros with the Boa but a more common home phone would be the HD650's so I am using them right now. I use closed phones much of the time so I don't disturb Amy as she doesn't enjoy hearing the tinny sound eeking out of an open phone. The bass is very well controlled, the sound open and they work well. I have to confess that the Edition 9 are my most enjoyable phones so for most all home use, besides the ability to seal out and seal in noise, they are my go to phone but in fairness I thought I should add that the Boa does a good job of controlling the HD650's. The bass on Leanor Cohen's "The Essential Leanord Chohen" is deep and well defined and on these recordings the bass is very present. There is good spatial presentation and ambience.


----------



## Fatsosixsixsix

hm doesnt send the sound out through the USB when i plug it in =/
 Also yeah on some songs the bass does get a bit loud with the DT770, but it's only too loud on songs with that had a loud bass to begin with , most of the time it's fine


----------



## jpstereo

Just ordered mint a few minutes ago in Silver - looking forward to put this lovely little unit to work!


----------



## TSi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fatsosixsixsix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hm doesnt send the sound out through the USB when i plug it in =/
 Also yeah on some songs the bass does get a bit loud with the DT770, but it's only too loud on songs with that had a loud bass to begin with , most of the time it's fine_

 

u have to set it up in the sound options.


----------



## jamato8

Yes, sometimes you have to go to setup and click on the device. I had to do that with my Mac and now I don't but with the D1 I have to each time.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

hot dang shipped this morning and should be here tomorrow so says UPS tracking. I'll post gords of photos of it minus the insides as im a sissy and dont want to crack it open


----------



## D3n

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll post gords of photos of it minus the insides as im a sissy and dont want to crack it open 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks!

 Please add some well-known objects so that it would be easier to judge the scale.


----------



## Fatsosixsixsix

hmm just compared a song's bass with and without the amp, gotta say that without the amp, the bass is far louder with the DT770 and not as detailed


----------



## FrederikS|TPU

Anyone use this amp with IEMs? I am wondering how this little amp fares against a RSA Tomahawk or perhaps Hornet.


----------



## copse

well, first of all i cannot believe how quick their shipping is.

 they shipped on monday morning (china time) and it got here this morning (tuesday!). that's a 1 1/2 day shipping time from china to NJ!

 ok now comes the hard bit:

 i do not have my LOD as of yet (it is in the mail), but driving my k271s with this amp with my ipod as a source, it seems that even with the ipod volume at full i have to turn the amp volume to full too to get a good listening level. 

 i was hoping that with a true line out, i could keep the ipod volume as low as possible (to save battery time) and adjust volume thru the amp. now, i know i am using the mini to mini right now, hence not a true line out, but i still do find it strange that volume levels are so low! is this normal? (my first phones and amp, so please bear with me)

 second hard bit:

 my linux install does not recognize the amp when i plug it in. i plug everything in and the sound still comes out of the laptop speakers. i am using ubuntu hardy which already has enough sound issues with pulseaudio now. i am off to do some research on this (i'd hate to have to install windows on another partition) but i wonder if any current linux users have used this dac (or any other) and have tweaks to make alsa/pulse recognize the amp.

 also: what gain setting would you suggest with the k271s? i am assuming that flicking the switch in the upper position is high gain?

 sorry for all the noob questions, but i was sooo happy with my k271s (unamped thru the ipod and laptop) and was hoping this amp would better my sound!

 Thanks!


----------



## yale.reinstein

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *copse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my linux install does not recognize the amp when i plug it in. i plug everything in and the sound still comes out of the laptop speakers. i am using ubuntu hardy which already has enough sound issues with pulseaudio now. i am off to do some research on this (i'd hate to have to install windows on another partition) but i wonder if any current linux users have used this dac (or any other) and have tweaks to make alsa/pulse recognize the amp._

 

Dunno how much this dac varies from the one in the Viper, or how pulse deals with usb audio, but my Viper worked with ALSA seamlessly on my Debian box. Selecting the output within linux distros is a bit more complicated and hit-or-miss compared to Windows, but that's probably all it is. Check to make sure the usb-audio module loaded when you plugged in the device and select the proper device in your audio player.






 Good luck


----------



## skeptic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been using the Edition 9's for much of my listening and I realize that not everyone is going to use these, especially on a portable. I have mentioned that I really like the PortaPros with the Boa but a more common home phone would be the HD650's so I am using them right now. I use closed phones much of the time so I don't disturb Amy as she doesn't enjoy hearing the tinny sound eeking out of an open phone. The bass is very well controlled, the sound open and they work well. I have to confess that the Edition 9 are my most enjoyable phones so for most all home use, besides the ability to seal out and seal in noise, they are my go to phone but in fairness I thought I should add that the Boa does a good job of controlling the HD650's. The bass on Leanor Cohen's "The Essential Leanord Chohen" is deep and well defined and on these recordings the bass is very present. There is good spatial presentation and ambience._

 

This is encouraging indeed! If the boa can do justice to the 650's, I imagine that it should be able to aptly drive a pair of DT880's as well - at least to the degree that any portable solution can?

 How do the sonics on the boa stack up to your P2?


----------



## copse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yale.reinstein* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dunno how much this dac varies from the one in the Viper, or how pulse deals with usb audio, but my Viper worked with ALSA seamlessly on my Debian box. Selecting the output within linux distros is a bit more complicated and hit-or-miss compared to Windows, but that's probably all it is. Check to make sure the usb-audio module loaded when you plugged in the device and select the proper device in your audio player.

 Good luck_

 

hi. the usb audio module does load. i also changed the device in system->prefs->sounds but to no avail-- sound still emits from the laptop speaker!i'm sure it is a simple fix though, its just a matter of being able to research it properly. it is encouraging to know that your viper worked well. what app are you using? i tried mplayer and rhythm box. let me try other apps and see what happens. (because when i plug the dac in, for some strange reason it plays the log in sound-- which i can hear through the dac-->headphones)

 thanks!


----------



## yale.reinstein

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *copse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi. the usb audio module does load. i also changed the device in system->prefs->sounds but to no avail-- sound still emits from the laptop speaker!i'm sure it is a simple fix though, its just a matter of being able to research it properly. it is encouraging to know that your viper worked well. what app are you using? i tried mplayer and rhythm box. let me try other apps and see what happens. (because when i plug the dac in, for some strange reason it plays the log in sound-- which i can hear through the dac-->headphones)

 thanks!_

 

It is not only a system setting, it's a program one too. You have to select the proper output. I've used XMMS and audacious, both worked.


----------



## copse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yale.reinstein* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is not only a system setting, it's a program one too. You have to select the proper output. I've used XMMS and audacious, both worked._

 

well, VLC seems to work. i cannot stream audio through firefox thru the dac, neither can i find a decent rhythmbox configuration that lets me set the audio device. oh well. back to researching!

 though, again with vlc through the dac/amp, i find that i have to jack up the volume on the dac/amp itself to the 2 o clock position to get a decent listening sound. this is slightly louder sound than headphone output from ipod to amp, though, where i have to turn the amp volume up almost all the way (with ipod volume at max). is this normal or likely to change once i get a few hours on the dac/amp?


----------



## dealcatcher

Is there a way to turn off the boa. When I unplug my headphones and USB the blue led still remains lit. Is this normal?


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dealcatcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there a way to turn off the boa. When I unplug my headphones and USB the blue led still remains lit. Is this normal?_

 

Turn the sound knob all the way to the zero spot id assume.


----------



## dealcatcher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Turn the sound knob all the way to the zero spot id assume._

 

That doesn't seem to do anything. I know when I received the boa it was charged and the blue led was off.


----------



## copse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dealcatcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That doesn't seem to do anything. I know when I received the boa it was charged and the blue led was off._

 

turn the volume knob all the way to the left, towards the jacks. you will feel a pretty tangible click.


----------



## dealcatcher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *copse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_turn the volume knob all the way to the left, towards the jacks. you will feel a pretty tangible click._

 

Thanks, it worked. I wasn't turning enough, it was tight and I didn't want to break it.


----------



## Fatsosixsixsix

hm when you first plugged in your boa into the pc, did it automatically install new drivers? since it asks me if it wants to look for some drivers, which i click yes to, and it says it fails to find drivers <_<


----------



## falang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fatsosixsixsix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hm when you first plugged in your boa into the pc, did it automatically install new drivers? since it asks me if it wants to look for some drivers, which i click yes to, and it says it fails to find drivers <_<_

 

It should be automatic. Try a different usb port. If it fails to install again, reboot and try again.


----------



## falang

Currently listening to the silver Boa as we speak (via usb). Not too shabby at all. I'll refrain from reviewing because: a. electrical and mental burn-in should be given a proper amount of time, and b., I'm by no means an even remotely capable reviewer, especially compared with some of the gurus on this ridiculously helpful site/community.

 Edit: One thing I have noticed is that there doesn't seem to be a big difference between the two gain settings. When I flick the switch there is just a slight perceptible change in volume. Perhaps this normal to portable amps, or the maker's intention, but I thought the difference in gain would be greater.

 Edit 2: I'm listening to the Boa with ATH-A900 (40 ohms) and UM2s (27 ohms)


----------



## copse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *falang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Edit: One thing I have noticed is that there doesn't seem to be a big difference between the two gain settings. When I flick the switch there is just a slight perceptible change in volume. Perhaps this normal to portable amps, or the maker's intention, but I thought the difference in gain would be greater._

 

yes, i noticed that too. i would have thought the volume shift would have been greater. though besides change in volume, for some reason i feel the sound changes a bit too. i like it much better in high gain even though i'm pretty sure i should be driving my headphone (k271s) with the low gain setting.

 i have been listening to the dac/amp mostly now. there is definitely a change in the sound (when i bought the amp, i was skeptical about SQ change as opposed to only a volume change) it is pretty friggin awesome! i cannot really articulate the change but there is definitely more separation between different sounds for instance. i am really liking this. will be listening to it through the amp only in the office today, lets see how that goes.

 though i still do wonder why i have to turn the volume knob pretty much all the way with the ipod to obtain listen-able levels. 

 with most of the impressions in this thread about the boa, i am never sure if folks are talking about the capabilities of the boa's amp or dac/amp. i wonder if some folks could clarify.


----------



## TSi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *copse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yes, i noticed that too. i would have thought the volume shift would have been greater. though besides change in volume, for some reason i feel the sound changes a bit too. i like it much better in high gain even though i'm pretty sure i should be driving my headphone (k271s) with the low gain setting.

 i have been listening to the dac/amp mostly now. there is definitely a change in the sound (when i bought the amp, i was skeptical about SQ change as opposed to only a volume change) it is pretty friggin awesome! i cannot really articulate the change but there is definitely more separation between different sounds for instance. i am really liking this. will be listening to it through the amp only in the office today, lets see how that goes.

 though i still do wonder why i have to turn the volume knob pretty much all the way with the ipod to obtain listen-able levels. 

 with most of the impressions in this thread about the boa, i am never sure if folks are talking about the capabilities of the boa's amp or dac/amp. i wonder if some folks could clarify._

 

Are u trying to drive low sensitivity, high impedance phones?


----------



## daco63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dealcatcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That doesn't seem to do anything. I know when I received the boa it was charged and the blue led was off._

 

Maybe turn it past zero until it clicks off.

 That's how the Viper works.


----------



## daco63

Oops, sorry. Thought I was at the end of the thread, but wasn't...


----------



## Fatsosixsixsix

hm tried it on another pc and it didnt work either
 do i happen to need a dedicated sound card on my pc?


----------



## copse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TSi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are u trying to drive low sensitivity, high impedance phones?_

 

I am trying to drive the AKG K271s phones. impedance 55 ohms, sensitivity 91db SPL/mW. i'm not sure if that qualifies as low sensitivity but i don't think that is high impedance? (i'm new at this stuff, so please pardon my ignorance!)



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fatsosixsixsix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hm tried it on another pc and it didnt work either
 do i happen to need a dedicated sound card on my pc?_

 

no you do not. perhaps you need to update your drivers. see what onboard sound chip you have and research for updated firmware. that might work.


----------



## Bencrest

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *falang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Edit: One thing I have noticed is that there doesn't seem to be a big difference between the two gain settings. When I flick the switch there is just a slight perceptible change in volume. Perhaps this normal to portable amps, or the maker's intention, but I thought the difference in gain would be greater.

 Edit 2: I'm listening to the Boa with ATH-A900 (40 ohms) and UM2s (27 ohms)_

 

With my Senn HD600s (300ohm), the high gain seems to make a huge difference to the SQ. Low gain, and the music seems somewhat flat. High gain and the cans really start to sing.

 I'd say anyone with integrated sound on a laptop should get one of these, considering the portable amp ability it's a steal, and I'm sure iBasso could have charged a lot more.


----------



## jamato8

There isn't a huge difference in gain but as noted above, the sound quality, to my ear, takes a bit of a jump when set to the high gain position.


----------



## copse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There isn't a huge difference in gain but as noted above, the sound quality, to my ear, takes a bit of a jump when set to the high gain position._

 

hi jamato, are most of your impressions on the boa based on the dac or also on the amp too? just wondering. i have listened to both by now, of course i have very little burn in time (left it running last night in dac mode) and i find there is a bit of a difference between dac and amp-- the dac sounds better to me. a little clearer and more bass impact. i am using akg k271s phones. i am glad i saw this thread and bought this amp though. perfect for the price. thanks a lot!

 edit: just wanted to mention i've listened to a lot of various kinds of music with this amp-- radiohead, nicolo paginini, nusrat fateh ali khan, l subramaniam, pearl jam, nick drake, etc. most of my files are mp3s at 192 kbps or more (most are in the 256 range, some 320) and q8 ogg files. my laptop source is a dell inspiron, on board sound, linux alsa and portable i drive it with a rockboxed ipod video (5.5 G) with a headphone out (LOD in the mail!)


----------



## Geir

A very quick minireview regarding my experience with Ibasso by a total beginner
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Shopping:
 Easy.
 Minor problem in getting a tracking number, but a quick question on their webpage solved it within hours. Delivered to Norway in 3 days, in perfect condition, ready charged to be to used 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sound:
 I have been using the headphone out on my Sony 5200es feed by a Squeezebox mostly. I have also used the headphone out out on my pc.
 What I noticed the most with the usb/dac running, was that all sounds were more isolated/separated than before, and that I could dig "deeper" into the music, hearing sounds I had not heard before on records I am quite familiar with (Led Zeppelin/Porcupine Tree/Indochine/ASian Dub Foundation to name a few) 
 One thing that stood out, was that I was able to follow the decay of cymbals longer than before. Everything was much clearer.
 I have also been running this with my Se w850i, and I had the same experience there. I have normally had the phone on bass boost in the eq, but I had the feeling that the bass was equivalent with flat eq when running through the Boa as amp.

 All in all, a very well spent 119€ delivered to my door.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *copse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi jamato, are most of your impressions on the boa based on the dac or also on the amp too? just wondering. i have listened to both by now, of course i have very little burn in time (left it running last night in dac mode) and i find there is a bit of a difference between dac and amp-- the dac sounds better to me. a little clearer and more bass impact. i am using akg k271s phones. i am glad i saw this thread and bought this amp though. perfect for the price. thanks a lot!

 edit: just wanted to mention i've listened to a lot of various kinds of music with this amp-- radiohead, nicolo paginini, nusrat fateh ali khan, l subramaniam, pearl jam, nick drake, etc. most of my files are mp3s at 192 kbps or more (most are in the 256 range, some 320) and q8 ogg files. my laptop source is a dell inspiron, on board sound, linux alsa and portable i drive it with a rockboxed ipod video (5.5 G) with a headphone out (LOD in the mail!)_

 

Well the sound would be good or bad depending upon the source. Now if the Boa sounds good or better when using the USB dac and not quite as good when using just the amp section then I would suspect your source when using just the amp as the amp would not sound good with the USB dac section unless it was already very good. You can't isolate the dac from the amp but as you know you can isolate the amp from the dac so the amp is doing what it should if it sounds good with the internal USB dac. I have used both as I have biked and hiked with the amp section run by an iRiver H120 and the sound is excellent.


----------



## copse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well the sound would be good or bad depending upon the source. Now if the Boa sounds good or better when using the USB dac and not quite as good when using just the amp section then I would suspect your source when using just the amp as the amp would not sound good with the USB dac section unless it was already very good. You can't isolate the dac from the amp but as you know you can isolate the amp from the dac so the amp is doing what it should if it sounds good with the internal USB dac. I have used both as I have biked and hiked with the amp section run by an iRiver H120 and the sound is excellent._

 

hi jam, thanks for getting back to me. the music files are exactly the same on my ipod and laptop. i find they are of pretty good quality. the 192 kbps files sound a bit hazy, for lack of a better word, no matter what i am using-- phones only, amp, or dac/amp, ipod or laptop. however, i do not find much difference between a quality 8 ogg file or flac. i am sure this is debatable when different ears come into the picture but to my ears alone, q8 ogg is the way to go!

 however, there is not much difference between the amp alone vs the dac/amp. but i will say that the dac, to me, sounds a little clearer and the bass is a little more isolated and impactful. i like it very much. i wonder if it is possible that the difference is due to the fact that i am using the headphone out when using the ipod? i am looking forward for my lod to arrive so i can see how the ipod sounds then through the amp!


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *copse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi jam, thanks for getting back to me. the music files are exactly the same on my ipod and laptop. i find they are of pretty good quality. the 192 kbps files sound a bit hazy, for lack of a better word, no matter what i am using-- phones only, amp, or dac/amp, ipod or laptop. however, i do not find much difference between a quality 8 ogg file or flac. i am sure this is debatable when different ears come into the picture but to my ears alone, q8 ogg is the way to go!

 however, there is not much difference between the amp alone vs the dac/amp. but i will say that the dac, to me, sounds a little clearer and the bass is a little more isolated and impactful. i like it very much. i wonder if it is possible that the difference is due to the fact that i am using the headphone out when using the ipod? i am looking forward for my lod to arrive so i can see how the ipod sounds then through the amp!_

 

When you use the headphone out on the ipod you are using the dac in the ipod and frankly it isn't all that good. Again it would be your source and not the amp section of the Boa.


----------



## copse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When you use the headphone out on the ipod you are using the dac in the ipod and frankly it isn't all that good. Again it would be your source and not the amp section of the Boa._

 

that is good to know, thank you!


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Photos are being uploaded

 Next to a Razr Phone, A Pen, a Nintendo DS, A 30gb iPod in protective Case, A Key, a Quarter, my hand, a laptop touch pad, and a bottle of insulin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Photos are both in HUGE sizes and then also in smaller 56k friendly size in a folder called smaller. Not wanting to overflow this thread they can be found at 

Index of /~donind/iBasso

 also this thing is TINY the photos on their site make it seem much bigger than it is I am amazed at the size. Now to go listen for the sound!

 Feel free to link my photos as you like I have around 1gb of bandwidth per day for free and a stockpile of like 20gb's.


----------



## copse

my LOD just arrived! have been listening to the boa with it for a couple of hours. sound is noticeably better than with the headphone out. cool beans!


----------



## musica08

After listening exclusively to my laptop using BOA DAC (flacs and hbr MP3s) ever since I received it I went back to my trusty Cowon D2 today and in an instance realised that life is never going to be same again ! Same flacs were sounding as if life has been stripped out of it. Aargh ...now how do I make a new portable setup sound as good as my lappy+BOA


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musica08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After listening exclusively to my laptop using BOA DAC (flacs and hbr MP3s) ever since I received it I went back to my trusty Cowon D2 today and in an instance realised that life is never going to be same again ! Same flacs were sounding as if life has been stripped out of it. Aargh ...now how do I make a new portable setup sound as good as my lappy+BOA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Get a good used iRiver H120, about the best portable unit ever made with a very good internal dac for those portable movin around days. I have 5, just to make sure I am never without. With a bit of mechanical ability it is also fairly easy to replace the hard drive and the battery and then there is Rock Box to make the programming of songs even easier but then that is another story.


----------



## copse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musica08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After listening exclusively to my laptop using BOA DAC (flacs and hbr MP3s) ever since I received it I went back to my trusty Cowon D2 today and in an instance realised that life is never going to be same again ! Same flacs were sounding as if life has been stripped out of it. Aargh ...now how do I make a new portable setup sound as good as my lappy+BOA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i am no expert, but i think anything with a true line out should probably work well, as long as the signal is being amped. the d2, as attractive as it may be, unfortunately does not have a true line out. i have read numerous threads that claim certain eq settings and volume levels that produce a signal close to true line out-- but i have no experience with that.

 i, too, felt my ipod amped through the boa did not sound as good as laptop to boa dac/amp (ipod HP out to boa amp). but i've been listening to the ipod with the line out dock i received today ever since i got back from work (a few hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). this is a good set up man. if i were you, i would try to get a used ipod video and rockbox it (if you mind itunes-- i DO!!) or some other portable player that gives true line out. i have a feeling that would make a difference.


----------



## Explorer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musica08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After listening exclusively to my laptop using BOA DAC (flacs and hbr MP3s) ever since I received it I went back to my trusty Cowon D2 today and in an instance realised that life is never going to be same again ! Same flacs were sounding as if life has been stripped out of it. Aargh ...now how do I make a new portable setup sound as good as my lappy+BOA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Is the problem using the Cowon D2 alone or the D2 with the Boa? As I have a Cowon D2, I am very curious.

 Explorer


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

So far with AKG 81DJ's and Sony MDR v6's this thing makes my music sound so much crisper... the detail is crazy for a audio newb like me. Only two things i have noticed with it is that on turn on like others have said there is a small pop, also on turn off there is like a wave that flows from left to right a few seconds after the power depletes. I've mostly been using it as an Amp with a 30gb iPod Video. Only downside to this that i've seen for an entry level amp is the fact that all my non Uber ripped music you can hear issues with.


----------



## entp24

how do you guys think this will sound with the Denon d2000? 

 Right now i'm running the d2000 straight out of my laptop headphone jack!


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_. Only downside to this that i've seen for an entry level amp is the fact that all my non Uber ripped music you can hear issues with._

 

Actually for the sound and features this isn't an entry level amp. The quality of the internals is also very good.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually for the sound and features this isn't an entry level amp. The quality of the internals is also very good._

 

I meant entry level price wise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 175 USD for a Amp/Dac IMO seems pretty entry level when there is the Pico and RSA stuff in the 450-500ishness.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I meant entry level price wise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 175 USD for a Amp/Dac IMO seems pretty entry level when there is the Pico and RSA stuff in the 450-500ishness._

 

IMO, things should be labeled "entry level" because of the price.


----------



## Geir

Hi, just curious to other owners of squeezebox, what is the best way to connect it and the Boa for optimum sound?


----------



## gregzx

Can any Cowon D2 owner post any pics of the iBasso D2 paired with the Cowon D2?

 thanks,
 Greg


----------



## hockeyb213

I think I am going to buy a ibasso I heard they work good with the shure se530's


----------



## hellopanda

Just got my BOA today. Not run-in yet but boy..... sounds fantastic for that price!


----------



## hockeyb213

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hellopanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got my BOA today. Not run-in yet but boy..... sounds fantastic for that price!_

 

What headphones are you using with them? and How long did they take to get to you?


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What headphones are you using with them? and How long did they take to get to you?_

 

One day from China in shipping and one day in oder processing.


----------



## hockeyb213

do you have aim or msn? I would like to ask you about it


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_do you have aim or msn? I would like to ask you about it_

 

Im a super noob in the audio world i would say read through the 30 some odd pages lots of people gave given their thoughts on the D2 Boa.


----------



## hockeyb213

so am I you can just plug ur headphones into them right? The website is extremely small and generalized


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so am I you can just plug ur headphones into them right? The website is extremely small and generalized_

 

I am not sure what your question is. Headphones into what? The Boa converts the digital information from the computer by an internal dac and then you use the internal amp of the Boa to power your headphones. It is very simple and straightforward. With this combination you will have, normally, high quality sound.


----------



## hockeyb213

but can I use with my mp3 player also?


----------



## TSi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_but can I use with my mp3 player also?_

 

yes


----------



## hockeyb213

thanks great I think I am going to buy them then I just wanted to make sure that they did what I wanted before I got them


----------



## jamato8

You can use it just as an amp using the supplied interconnect that comes with it or from the USB of your desk top or laptop computer.


----------



## hockeyb213

ok and the best way to buy it is straight on their site I assume and I saw it is in euros when I pay with a credit card I won't have any issues being here in the U.S. right?


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok and the best way to buy it is straight on their site I assume and I saw it is in euros when I pay with a credit card I won't have any issues being here in the U.S. right?_

 

nope paypal will give you a conversion rate of 1usd =.6x euro's


----------



## hockeyb213

yeah thats what I meant but I will not have a problem paying through paypal like it will auto convert


----------



## TSi

it will auto convert....


----------



## flame

I think it will not auto convert if you have the Euro account setup. I am not too sure about this though.
 I ordered mine like yesterday, package is scheduled for delivering tomorrow. 2 days service to Canada cost only 12euros, i don't think anyone mind paying little more for the rip-off conversion.


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gregzx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can any Cowon D2 owner post any pics of the iBasso D2 paired with the Cowon D2?

 thanks,
 Greg_

 

They match up quite nicely.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeftyGorilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They match up quite nicely._

 


 Oh man that Green makes me double think my choice for Silver it is sooooooooooooooooo hawt


----------



## neezee

more piks Viper vs. Boa...

 [size=large]Nudiehost Links...[/size]
 [size=medium]Size...[/size]


 

 [size=medium]Insides...[/size]


 


 




 OR

 [size=large]Tinypic (shrunk to 25%)...[/size]

 [size=medium]Size...[/size]





 [size=medium]Insides...[/size]


----------



## jamato8

Nice hosting site with plenty of pornography served up. Not everyone is going to enjoy clicking on the thumbnails to be linked to pornography.


----------



## sonicm

Other than the racy logo, I don't think those thumbnails really have anything offensive to them. The site doesn't seem to actually show any pornography when you view the pictures of the amp.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sonicm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Other than the racy logo, I don't think those thumbnails really have anything offensive to them. The site doesn't seem to actually show any pornography when you view the pictures of the amp._

 

still lots of work places will hammer you for even a photo hosted on such a URL.

 and below are pornographic images and banners.

 Id at least put NWS


----------



## neezee

...adblock plus? besides its the only hosting site i know of that doesn't have any type of limits, size/bandwidth... tinypic links added for those that dont have adblock plus...


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *neezee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...adblock plus? besides its the only hosting site i know of that doesn't have any type of limits, size/bandwidth..._

 

If you like I can host them for you

 For those who want the fullsized photos and dont have adblock plus

Index of /~donind/iBasso/Neezee


----------



## TSi

i see my viper! =P


----------



## littletree76

I have just completed audition of D2-Boa with AKG K601 headphone and comparison with my newly purchased D2-Viper. Burn-in for D2-Viper has reached 300 hours and 50 hours for D2-Boa (on demo unit done by the store). Followings are my subjective assessments.

 With stock op-amps, sound signatures between both amplifiers are quite close and rather satisfactory. I could hear presence of tight and controlled bass for D2-Boa. Thus I don't see the need of op-amp rolling.

 For the same required volume level with AKG K601 headphone, following settings were set for both amplifiers:
 D2-Boa: Gain Switch = High (Up), Volume = 3 O'clock
 D2-Viper: Gain Switch = High (Up), Volume = 1 O'clock
 In fact gain switch setting does not have much effect on both amplifiers. With volume setting of 30 degree more on the scale, D2-Boa is able to drive difficult can such as AKG K601 as well as D2-Viper (I suspect it should be able to drive AKG K701 as well).

 I suspect the 4.7V supply voltage in D2-Boa has been doubled (differential voltage of about 9V) with a pair of positive and negative power rails just like Meier Audio's 2Move amplifier. Thus it can drive the headphone as well as D2-Viper with much lower supply voltage. This assumption can only be confirmed by iBasso.

 I am going to sell my 18-day old D2-Viper to recover fund for purchase of D2-Boa for its smaller size and USB charging (with no need for op-amp rolling).


----------



## litlharsh

Can anyone tell me about the DAC/amp quality out of a usb port on a computer with either the Beyer dt770, Equation rp-21 or Denon d1000? I've read here that the dt770 gets even more muddy, so I'm kind of worried about that.

 Any impressions welcome, thank you.


----------



## kostalex

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *litlharsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone tell me about the DAC/amp quality out of a usb port on a computer with either the Beyer dt770, Equation rp-21 or Denon d1000? I've read here that the dt770 gets even more muddy, so I'm kind of worried about that.

 Any impressions welcome, thank you._

 

I can not tell on Boa, I've had Viper only. It drives DT770/80 very well. I beleive that Boa and Viper have simillar schematic (at least iBasso keep the same model index - D2). So it is very likely that Boa drives DT770 well too.


----------



## litlharsh

Oh fantastic, thanks. Is the sound of the dt770 tightened up with the Boa? I've heard that a good neutral amp helps a lot with them.

 Thank you


----------



## Mazz

Just ordered one - the price makes it easy (currently less than AUD $195 shipped), as does the fact that I don't have a DAC/AMP at the moment, and its fairly long battery life & USB charging capabilities...


 I'm guessing at that price it doesn't have the fancy upsampling ASRC like the Pico that's supposed to reject USB input jitter, but there's an upcoming meet in Sydney where I can compare the sound. Should be interesting!


----------



## Nihility

so when you order one of these does it come with an interconnect or do you have to buy the one on the site?


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nihility* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so when you order one of these does it come with an interconnect or do you have to buy the one on the site?_

 

comes with a like 3 inch inter connect. not a high quality looking one but it does the job for me.


----------



## Nihility

is it the one on the website, the flat cable? or is it a cheap different one?


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nihility* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is it the one on the website, the flat cable? or is it a cheap different one?_

 

not the one on the website it is a thin black tiny one... cheap looking but cant say as for the overall quality of it as I dont know much about them. Again it is seeming to work just fine for me on a iPod > D2 Boa setup.


----------



## Nihility

hm, for the money and no extra shipping i think ill snag the better cable - why not


----------



## jamato8

I got one of the flat cables. For the price it does a nice job and the mini plugs are very nice with a good feel to them.


----------



## richierich

I'm currently using Windows Vista 64-bit, do you think Vista will recognize the Boa as a USB DAC?


----------



## morpheus95

Hi,

 I am new to all this, i have always used some beyerdynamic DT 331 for everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but i have just got myself some sennheinser HD600's to use with a Playstation 3, music, and to watch DVDs and TV.

 Now i know that the HD600's should really be used with an amp and so far i was looking at getting a ibasso P2 but i believe that is not being made any more so what is the difference with this amp ? , i know it has a usb socket which i assume means it can be plugged into the PC but will also let me plug it into the ps3 as well ?

 I am sorry for being such a noob but i have to admit i am a bit lost at the moment as to which ibasso amp is the one for me to get.

 Any advice would be helpful please.


----------



## gregzx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeftyGorilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They match up quite nicely.

 (... photos ...)[/IMG]_

 

Damn they do match up very nice size wise!
 I ordered my ibasso d2. I ordered the silver version, now I regret it a bit as the green one looks very nice.


----------



## morpheus95

Hi,

 i have just got an email to say that stereo.com still has some P2's in stock so what should i go for the D2 Boa or the P2 ?

 There is only $10 between them, do you get a better sound from the P2 ?

 Tony


----------



## gregzx

The p2 doesn,t have a DAC, so its pretty much a different device than the D2. Take that into concideraton.


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gregzx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...I ordered the silver version, now I regret it a bit as the green one looks very nice..._

 

After getting a green, I felt the same reaction on seeing the silver. I think either way there is going to be a moment of buyers remorse and wishing for the other color. Imagine if they came out with a blue one!

 The photos on the site are not what they could be, but I think they all look pretty good and have a solid build quality. The Boa is very light compared to the Cowon D2, so light it feels insubstantial. But when I have dropped them both I am far more concerned about the DAP than the Boa. It's a tough little amp. I think it will survive some serious abuse. And that to me is more important than the color...

 Definite potential for scratches, though.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *richierich* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm currently using Windows Vista 64-bit, do you think Vista will recognize the Boa as a USB DAC?_

 

32 Bit Vista Home Standard figured it out pretty well I'd assume the 64-Bit can do the same.


----------



## Shlonglor

Has anyone tried this with low impedance phones, such as the Denon AH-D2000/5000s? Does it have enough juice for them?

 How does it compare with the 2MOVE and other similar DAC/Amp portable combos for the same purpose?

 Can anyone tell me what the main difference is between portable and desktop amps in terms of the eventual sound quality? Is the difference extreme? Is it worth buying both a portable and a desktop amp instead of a better portable one?


----------



## jamato8

The pot is smaller than the Viper. A newt would be cool but they want to stay with snakes. And don't mention Asp vipers. One almost killed my after a nasty injection of venom. I am one of the few who lived through an asp viper bite. 

 Anyway, newt, or maybe oak toad, would be appropriate.


----------



## Mastershake

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *richierich* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm currently using Windows Vista 64-bit, do you think Vista will recognize the Boa as a USB DAC?_

 

I works..I have 64bit Vista Business and the Boa plugged right in and worked...Also while I'm using the amp as a DAC should I leave the charge switch on or is it best to leave it off?


----------



## Bencrest

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *morpheus95* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi,

 I am new to all this, i have always used some beyerdynamic DT 331 for everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but i have just got myself some sennheinser HD600's to use with a Playstation 3, music, and to watch DVDs and TV.

 Now i know that the HD600's should really be used with an amp and so far i was looking at getting a ibasso P2 but i believe that is not being made any more so what is the difference with this amp ? , i know it has a usb socket which i assume means it can be plugged into the PC but will also let me plug it into the ps3 as well ?

 I am sorry for being such a noob but i have to admit i am a bit lost at the moment as to which ibasso amp is the one for me to get.

 Any advice would be helpful please._

 

I used to be happy driving my Beyer DT990 Pro from my TV's headphone socket. However, the HD600 sounds TERRIBLE out of the TV. It simply isn't capable of driving them correctly - it's incredibly muddy sounding and flat. I think I'll be investing in a conversion lead to convert the RCA cables from my 360 Gamelink VGA cable into a single 3.5mm jackplug that I can plug into the Boa.

 Whtether you can amp from the PS3 depends on the included cables and output options. The Boa can accept a 3.5mm stereo source, so you will possibly need to adapt your PS3 setup to allow for it. If your PS3 is, for example, using RCA (Phono) cables for audio, you can convert them into a 3.5mm plug at minimal expense and will lose no discernible sound quality. You can amp from the TV's headphone out socket, but it'll probably sound awful.


----------



## morpheus95

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bencrest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I used to be happy driving my Beyer DT990 Pro from my TV's headphone socket. However, the HD600 sounds TERRIBLE out of the TV. It simply isn't capable of driving them correctly - it's incredibly muddy sounding and flat. I think I'll be investing in a conversion lead to convert the RCA cables from my 360 Gamelink VGA cable into a single 3.5mm jackplug that I can plug into the Boa.

 Whtether you can amp from the PS3 depends on the included cables and output options. The Boa can accept a 3.5mm stereo source, so you will possibly need to adapt your PS3 setup to allow for it. If your PS3 is, for example, using RCA (Phono) cables for audio, you can convert them into a 3.5mm plug at minimal expense and will lose no discernible sound quality. You can amp from the TV's headphone out socket, but it'll probably sound awful._

 

When i watch Tv and DVD i always use my Pioneer VSX2011 for sound and i also have a Jvc/victor SU-DH1 dolby headphone converter which i hope i can use to convert Optical to 3.5mm

 so what i intend to do is for music D2 + HD600 but for Films, TV and DVD and PS3, dolby converter from optical to 3.5mm out + D2 + HD600

 Tony


----------



## Bencrest

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *morpheus95* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so what i intend to do is for music D2 + HD600 but for Films, TV and DVD and PS3, dolby converter from optical to 3.5mm out + D2 + HD600

 Tony_

 

Sounds ideal!

 I was planning on running my Xbox 360 into my Boa via my current AV lead but it turned out that the small socket on the AV/Multi Out plug of my Gamelink cable is actually for optical, and EVEN THEN you are supposed to buy an 'optical adaptor cable' which runs from that smaller socket and gives you optical connectivity.

 Think I'll probably stick with trying to convert the RCA cables into a 3.5mm socket, just seems like a waste really, and a lot of adaptors and stuff : 

 1) Xbox 360 
 >>> Gamelink VGA Cable
 >>> RCA > 3.5mm adaptor
 2) iBasso Boa D2
 >>> 6.3mm >3.5mm adaptor
 3) HD600

 I'll try amping the headphone out of the TV but think I know just how bad it'll sound!


----------



## wsoxfan

Jam,

 I am new to this site so I am not sure how to get involved with the thread you started. 
 Based mostly on your comments and reviews, I just purchased the D2 from ibasso.
 I will be pairly it to Senn 590 and Shure Se530s.
 Looking forward to exchanging impressions with you and others.


----------



## neodyme60

I plan on buying the SE530s. Do you guys think they will sound good with the Boa?

 Oh and welcome soxfan!


----------



## wsoxfan

I have the SE530s and the are nothing short of unbelieveable. The only cans I have that can beat them are the Stax electrostats that I have.
 I just ordered the D2 because I think they will pair perfectly with the SE530s.
 I will let you know how they sound.


----------



## wsoxfan

One other thing. I noticed that you have a Zune. I have the 80GB and the 530s work great with that unit.


----------



## graben

I can't take the wait for my boa anymore! It was released from customs 6 hours ago an hour from where I live, but it hasn't come yet. So close yet so far...


----------



## antran7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *graben* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't take the wait for my boa anymore! It was released from customs 6 hours ago an hour from where I live, but it hasn't come yet. So close yet so far..._

 

i'm in that same boat. it was hung up in china customs for a day or two... but now it's on the truck for delivery! looks like it's going to take about 6 days for me to get it (i'm in texas... yee ha!)

 i'll be checking it with the ESW9's and Ety4s... don't have any other amp to compare it to (except the iPhone internal amp)


----------



## flame

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *richierich* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm currently using Windows Vista 64-bit, do you think Vista will recognize the Boa as a USB DAC?_

 

Mine works perfect on Vista Ulti.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shlonglor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone tried this with low impedance phones, such as the Denon AH-D2000/5000s? Does it have enough juice for them?

 How does it compare with the 2MOVE and other similar DAC/Amp portable combos for the same purpose?
_

 

I only have Lyrix and Boa to do the comparison if that helps.
 I am not a good reviewer, so i will keep it simple.
 40hrs on Lyrix, 3 hrs on Boa
 Headphons: Denon D2000

 Music: Rondo Alla Turca, Symphony No. 29 & 40.

 Detail: Lyrix > Boa (They were just as good, until after playing the last music Rondo, i went with Lyrix. Reason is that i can hear the stumble on the pedal clearly with Lyrix, but somewhat does not exist in Boa) Again Boa is no where close to Lyrix on the playing time.

 Soundstage and Image: Boa > Lyrix (No doubt about this, when i first plug it in, i heard the difference already)

 Bass: Lyrix > Boa (Lyrix has a stronger bass, not necessary a good thing, really depends on the music being played)

 I would say Boa is 8.5/10 and Lyrix is 8/10, simply because i like the image that Boa is providing me with.


----------



## jamato8

I will be interested to read your impressions after 1 to 2 hundred hours on the Boa.


----------



## kau_999

@jamato8
 how do you compare this snake to the P2 as an amp? I'd really appreciate your judgement since u made the review on the predator.


----------



## Mazz

I have a DHL tracking number but it doesn't work on the DHL website yet. Patience...


----------



## wsoxfan

I ordered my D2 headphone amp yesterday. I have not received either an order confirmation or any tracking information yet. Yeh. Patience seems to be the word of the day.
 Did you receive an order confirmation? And how long did it take for you to bet some tracking information?


----------



## jamato8

You most likely will receive an email later tonight. 

 The P2 and Boa are different. The P2 has more power but I don't hear that so much. The Boa throws a nice large sound field and while I think the P2 is a very good amp the Boa might be a little more fun. Very clean on the high frequencies and after 200 hours or so, the bass deepens and tightens up. I like the size of the Boa a little more than the P2 but it all depends upon what you putting the amp in.


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you receive an order confirmation? And how long did it take for you to bet some tracking information?_

 

I think when I got the email with the tracking info the amp had been airborne for a day...it was practically in my back yard. 

 Pretty much everyone who has posted their shipping experience has been very pleased and a little taken aback at how quick it is. Maybe you can occupy your mind by selecting which tracks you'll try out with it first...


----------



## wsoxfan

Thanks to both Jama and Lefty for the prompt response to my questions about order confirmation and tracking.
 And Lefty I think I will definitely take up your suggestion about what tracks to start out with.
 Although it is going to take a while for the full experience to unfold as Jama as repeatedly pointed out.
 I am very much looking forward to pairly the D2 with my SE530s. They just might actually come close to my Stax electrostats and that would be quite something.


----------



## Mazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered my D2 headphone amp yesterday. I have not received either an order confirmation or any tracking information yet. Yeh. Patience seems to be the word of the day.
 Did you receive an order confirmation? And how long did it take for you to bet some tracking information?_

 

I ordered mine on Saturday (Sydney time, so Saturday morning in China). Based on some other people's experiences I e-mailed customer support on Monday morning asking for a tracking number to be supplied when the amp was shipped. The e-mail response with the tracking number arrived Monday evening (late afternoon Monday in China).

 I'm guessing it will arrive tomorrow or the day after if things go smoothly.


----------



## graben

Mine came! Took 4 days total from China to Japan but 2 of those were the weekend. Build quality seems nice. With my AD900 it sounds different than my AT-HA2, I think I need to burn it in before I can know. With my super.fi pro 5 there is no hiss at all.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

I have like 40 hours on mine and from Lappy > Boa > MDR v6 or K81DJ with Ubernet quality Mp3's or FLAC it sounds great! From iPod > Boa > 81DJ's it sounds way cleaner and crisper. I'm very happy with the money spent for the quality I'm getting.


----------



## Mazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The e-mail response with the tracking number arrived Monday evening (late afternoon Monday in China)._

 

I'm even more impressed because I've just seen on our internal employee e-mail that Monday was a public holiday in mainland China. (That may also add some delay to the shipping process - I don't know.)


----------



## morpheus95

for those of you that have pluged the Boa into your pc, did windows install a driver ?

 Tony


----------



## flame

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will be interested to read your impressions after 1 to 2 hundred hours on the Boa._

 

It is going to take me a while to get there
 I wanna know your feedback on the Boa with your Edi 9 too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And for people who just order the Boa, it takes a day for them to email me the order confirmation and shipment.

 @morpheus95 yup it automatically installed mine!


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Yeah Windows auto found and installed drivers and then it worked like a charm.


----------



## Geir

I am running win xp media center. I just plugged teh boa in, opened mediamonkey, and off we went 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No driver installed that I noticed, neither is there a "safely remove device" icon turning up when I plug it in.


----------



## kau_999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The P2 and Boa are different. The P2 has more power but I don't hear that so much. The Boa throws a nice large sound field and while I think the P2 is a very good amp the Boa might be a little more fun. Very clean on the high frequencies and after 200 hours or so, the bass deepens and tightens up. I like the size of the Boa a little more than the P2 but it all depends upon what you putting the amp in._

 

I'm looking for a match for my Yuin PK1....which amp would you suggest?

 thx


----------



## Vilicus

Does the Boa have 1/4" in and outs or mini in and outs? I'm assuming that they're mini, but they look a little large. It could just be the size of the amp though.


----------



## Nihility

just pulled the trigger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my first amp/dac!


----------



## KromaXamorK

Ordered mine one hour ago, hope is fine.^^


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vilicus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does the Boa have 1/4" in and outs or mini in and outs? I'm assuming that they're mini, but they look a little large. It could just be the size of the amp though.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

they are 1/8th so mini's.


----------



## wsoxfan

I orderd a D2 2 days ago and have yet to hear anything from them despite 3 emails to them. I am emailing via their website using the "Contact Us" button. I understand that it will take a while to actually get the D2 but I would at least like to get some kind of response from them. Does anyone have an alternative method of reaching them?


----------



## Nihility

from what ive heard they ship very fast but respond slow - preferable in my book to fast response slow shipping


----------



## jpstereo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I orderd a D2 2 days ago and have yet to hear anything from them despite 3 emails to them. I am emailing via their website using the "Contact Us" button. I understand that it will take a while to actually get the D2 but I would at least like to get some kind of response from them. Does anyone have an alternative method of reaching them?_

 

Cut and paste the address into your own email browser then ask. You will get a reply. Don't despair - it's probably on its way! I got mine in days! Oh - and yes it's worth the very short wait. It's quite a nifty little unit - works like a charm! Beautiful sound....


----------



## Vilicus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_they are 1/8th so mini's._

 

Thanks.

 Ordering this ASAP. Great thread, btw.


----------



## dap_pad

Anyone compare they directly to a burnt-in 2Move, D2 Viper or Predator yet?


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpstereo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cut and paste the address into your own email browser then ask. You will get a reply. Don't despair - it's probably on its way! I got mine in days! Oh - and yes it's worth the very short wait. It's quite a nifty little unit - works like a charm! Beautiful sound....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thks for the suggestion. Unfortunately I tried and it did not work. I get a message saying the email address does not exits. The address I get when I try to contact them online is iBasso


----------



## Mazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thks for the suggestion. Unfortunately I tried and it did not work. I get a message saying the email address does not exits. The address I get when I try to contact them online is iBasso_

 

 At the bottom of that webpage is an e-mail link to "service@ibasso.com". That's what I used (from my e-mail client, not via the web page).


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At the bottom of that webpage is an e-mail link to "service@ibasso.com". That's what I used (from my e-mail client, not via the web page)._

 

Thanks a lot for the quick follow up. I tried the email address you suggested and the email went through. I think it was just a question of getting the right address. I think they are having problems with their web site.
 From what you and lots of others have been saying, it will be well worth the wait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Headphones:
 Stax Electrostatics
 Senn 590s
 Shure SE530s


----------



## Citizen86

So does anyone know how a portable dac/amp like this one would compare to a desktop type one, such as the Zero? They are basically the same price. I'm definitely leaning towards the boa, just because I'll be pairing it with my laptop and it would be nice for when I take my laptop with me, I can take my awesome sounding music with me


----------



## littletree76

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Citizen86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So does anyone know how a portable dac/amp like this one would compare to a desktop type one, such as the Zero? They are basically the same price. I'm definitely leaning towards the boa, just because I'll be pairing it with my laptop and it would be nice for when I take my laptop with me, I can take my awesome sounding music with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I use Zero DAC between iMac and ESI nEar 05 monitor speaker. Since Zero DAC come with both optical and coaxial digital inputs, digital output from my DAB digital radio is also connected to coaxial input of the DAC. The DAC provides selection buttons between optical and coaxial inputs, thus it can be doubled as audio switcher as well. It also come with descent headphone output for driving most headphones. All op-amps are installed on sockets thus rolling is possible (see the Zero DAC thread in this forum). It supports 24bit/192KHz digital audio format. Because analog output is protected by relay, frequent relay switching can be head and the output switching causes lost audio alerts generated by iMac whenever audio duration is too short.

 D2-Boa is used together with iPod nano as portable rig. It only has a USB digital input for DAC function. Because of limitation imposed by the USB receiver PM2706, it can only support 16bit digital audio format. But when tested as USB DAC with iMac and AKG K601 headphone, sound quality does not seem to suffer from lower bit resolution. In fact its sound stage is better than headphone output of the Zero DAC when tested with same audio source and AKG K601 headphone.


----------



## falang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Citizen86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So does anyone know how a portable dac/amp like this one would compare to a desktop type one, such as the Zero? They are basically the same price. I'm definitely leaning towards the boa, just because I'll be pairing it with my laptop and it would be nice for when I take my laptop with me, I can take my awesome sounding music with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have been doing a comparison between my home rig and the D2 Boa. 

 Home Rig: laptop usb> Eddie Wu modded Great March Dac> Original Master SS amp > ATH-A900 cans

 My impressions are that the Boa lacks the air around the instruments feel, bass impact and definition, and the overall soundstage of my home rig. 

 That being said, the iBasso only has about 75-100 hours on it, so perhaps a little more burn-in would tighten up the bass. Also, the home rig costs nearly $500 US with mods, which is significantly more than the $160 Boa. Thus, for cost to sound ratio, the Boa is a fierce competitor (snake). 

 Overall, I am very impressed with the snake's liquidy sound, and it will definitely serve its purpose as the core of my traveling rig. It is a definite upgrade over using a direct soundcard/laptop headphone out.

 I'm interested in reading some people's comparisons against the 2move/predator/pico/etc.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At the bottom of that webpage is an e-mail link to "service@ibasso.com". That's what I used (from my e-mail client, not via the web page)._

 

Thanks again for your help. You were right!!! I received an email just hours after I used the address you suggested. And the D2 had already shipped! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 They even provided me with the UPS tracking number. The little beauty arrived in Hong Kong just a couple of hours ago.


----------



## TSi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks again for your help. You were right!!! I received an email just hours after I used the address you suggested. And the D2 had already shipped! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 They even provided me with the UPS tracking number. The little beauty arrived in Hong Kong just a couple of hours ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

patience is virtue.


----------



## [benz]

Hi,
 how does Senn HD650 go with this amp? It's said in the first page that this amp handles HD650 well, but could you be more specific about it?

 Is there any possibilities that this amp could match the quality of DarkVoice 336i or even 'close' to?
 I've tried HD650 with DV336i, sounds awesome, but its size is my problem.

 Cheers,
 Ben


----------



## druelle

Has anyone tried using the Boa as a preamp to feed the Darkvoice 336i? It seems that the amp in the Boa isn't quite as neutral as the Pico, but would this still be a usable solution?


----------



## Nonpoint

Like some on this board, I never got a tracking number. However, I received my Boa in three days. How did they do that?

 Anyway, initial impressions: DAC is first rate. I wish I had an optical out of my Iaudio7 to make use of it. Without any comparison points, this amp has made my computer quite a joy to listen to.


----------



## Mazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nonpoint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wish I had an optical out of my Iaudio7 to make use of it. Without any comparison points, this amp has made my computer quite a joy to listen to._

 

Mine has landed in Sydney and cleared customs, so it may arrive today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been wondering if and when we'll see portable devices that can drive a USB DAC (i.e. like the Boa). That would seem to be a very useful capability, but maybe not mass market enough. I'd also like to be able to provide my own storage device for the ultimate flexibility, but portability becomes an issue.

 That lead me to thinking that my backup drive for my MythTV media server - that should be left at work most days for offsite backup - could be mounted on a work computer that could drive the Boa, rendering the iPod unnecessary at work. That gives me my full lossless collection through the USB DAC instead of part of the collection in high bit rate lossy format via the iPod DAC.


----------



## thrall

Mine just arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I haven't heard other amps before, so I don't have anything to compare it against other than an echo indigo, but it does sound slightly cleaner (with a pk1) especially in the high parts. It took a few seconds to install, and then windows automatically defaulted to it. As for appearance, it looks a lot smaller than the pictures show. The green looks really great -- it's dark and glossy, and if you look at it at an angle, there's a slight grain. It also makes the white text easy to read. And for build, there few insignificant misalignments in the case (fractions of a millimeter), but overall it feels sturdy. The LEDs are also unusually bright.


----------



## KromaXamorK

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *copse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi guys,

 I just completed a purchase of a green ibasso boa from the ibasso website. after completion of the paypal transaction, *the return button to the ibasso website got me a 404 error message- page not found*. also an email to service@ibasso.com got me an instant message permanently failed mail delivery error. HOWEVER, a message to them via their contact us page on the ibasso.com website seemed to have gotten through.

 now, i know this company is reliable seeing that so many of you guys have bought stuff from there without any hassles. neither do i expect any issues (well, i hope not to anyway). but am just wondering if any of you have had these errors too?

 also, after purchase, how soon do you usually get a confirmation of purchase (and receipt of payment) from ibasso?

 just want to restate- i am not bashing ibasso, this is just a general question. i expect everything to be OK. just want a confirmation from you guys so i can sleep alright tonight ! i am, by nature, a nervous individual and am not well versed in online transactions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks
 copse_

 

Like me, I just check the paypal's receipt and mail for the payment goes to sevice@ibasso.com and not se*r*vice@ibasso.com


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KromaXamorK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Like me, I just check the paypal's receipt and mail for the payment goes to sevice@ibasso.com and not se*r*vice@ibasso.com_

 

I experienced similar problems getting in tough with iBasso to confirm the D2 purchase I made Sunday. I found out, that at least for me the "Contact Us" button on their web site gets you no where. I tried it 3 times over a 36 hour period. However, if you just use your own email program and use email a message direct to "service@ibasso.com" the message definitely goes through.
 I got a message back within just a few hours when I used this direct method.
 In fact my D2 had already shipped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They even supplie me with the UPS tracking number for my package. I am tracking it now. It is somewhere over the ocean in route to the U.S.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KromaXamorK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Like me, I just check the paypal's receipt and mail for the payment goes to sevice@ibasso.com and not se*r*vice@ibasso.com_

 

Just use your email program to email them directly at "service@ibasso.com". You will get a response within hours that will probably include your tracking number.


----------



## KromaXamorK

Yes I know because I contacted ibasso from their website before buying the D2 and they answered to me.
 But in reading Copse's post I had doubts so I checked my paypal's receipt and i saw the different address without "r". ^^


----------



## Mazz

Mine has arrived! Listening to it now on my work PC. Wow, it's a lot smaller than I thought - never really checked the dimensions, but I've seen a D1 so I was expecting something a bit smaller than that. This is more like a Pico in form factor! The diameter of the volume knob is just a bit larger than the average throwaway ballpoint pen. I have the volume knob up to about 3pm on high gain at times with my Sennheiser HD280 Pros (it runs from about 7am to 5pm). No audible click whilst switching between gain settings. Bit of a click switching on and a sustained swooshing sound when switching off. I'll try it with my SuperFreqs later.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine has arrived! Listening to it now on my work PC. Wow, it's a lot smaller than I thought - never really checked the dimensions, but I've seen a D1 so I was expecting something a bit smaller than that. This is more like a Pico in form factor! The diameter of the volume knob is just a bit larger than the average throwaway ballpoint pen. I have the volume knob up to about 3pm on high gain at times with my Sennheiser HD280 Pros (it runs from about 7am to 5pm). No audible click whilst switching between gain settings. Bit of a click switching on and a sustained swooshing sound when switching off. I'll try it with my SuperFreqs later._

 

Is the volume on your amp set up all the way? I can't imagine using that much of the boa. On high gain I can get to a max of around 12 oclock but it is getting too loud at time. This is with the different headphones that I have.

 Congratulations on your new amp.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_On high gain I can get to a max of around 12 oclock but it is getting too loud at time. This is with the different headphones that I have._

 

Yeah via Lappy or Ipod with 81DJ's or MDR v6's 12 oclock is really really loud.


----------



## Mazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the volume on your amp set up all the way? I can't imagine using that much of the boa. On high gain I can get to a max of around 12 oclock but it is getting too loud at time. This is with the different headphones that I have._

 

 I have it running a bit louder than I would listen for burn-in and to see how well it copes, which seems to vary between about 1pm and 3pm on the dial. Could be merely the different headphones.


----------



## flame

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the volume on your amp set up all the way? I can't imagine using that much of the boa. On high gain I can get to a max of around 12 oclock but it is getting too loud at time. This is with the different headphones that I have.

 Congratulations on your new amp._

 

Same here too, 12pm is too loud for me even @ low gain, but then my Denon is easier to drive, i think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Some of the symphony i had to turn it to 2pm.

 @ jamato8, my Boa has about 35hrs on it now, i must say it is getting better, playing the Rondo isn't an issue anymore, just as detail as my Lyrix now. Bass is pretty rich too.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Ok guys, lets talk about this amp. I want to spark some debate and hear some opinions.

 I am currently listening through a pair of Grado SR80's. I am interested in an amp/DAC. I listen to most of my music right out of my laptops headphone out. Really, its pretty crappy. I feel like I get better sound quality out of my Zune. 

 Now, this thing costs about $180 or so. I'm going to admit, I am still pretty skeptical about more high end stuff because frankly, I don't think my ears are that good. Tell me, will the amp be the thing for me that removes my skepticism or will it reinforce it? To be more forward about it, what improvement will I see from using this amp? Will those mp3's start to sound a bit crappier because the flaws are revealed?

 I also hear a lot of debate about the necessity of using an amp with the SR80's. Being as I have a headphone that does not benefit as much as other headphones (Supposedly. I'm skeptical about this as well because I hear the opposite rather often too.)

 I'm not looking to troll, or question the need for an amp/DAC, but I would really like my skepticism removed and I want to invest in high quality sound for as little money as possible.

 Is this the amp to do it?


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok guys, lets talk about this amp. I want to spark some debate and hear some opinions.

 I am currently listening through a pair of Grado SR80's. I am interested in an amp/DAC. I listen to most of my music right out of my laptops headphone out. Really, its pretty crappy. I feel like I get better sound quality out of my Zune. 

 Now, this thing costs about $180 or so. I'm going to admit, I am still pretty skeptical about more high end stuff because frankly, I don't think my ears are that good. Tell me, will the amp be the thing for me that removes my skepticism or will it reinforce it? To be more forward about it, what improvement will I see from using this amp? Will those mp3's start to sound a bit crappier because the flaws are revealed?

 I also hear a lot of debate about the necessity of using an amp with the SR80's. Being as I have a headphone that does not benefit as much as other headphones (Supposedly. I'm skeptical about this as well because I hear the opposite rather often too.)

 I'm not looking to troll, or question the need for an amp/DAC, but I would really like my skepticism removed and I want to invest in high quality sound for as little money as possible.

 Is this the amp to do it?_

 

I started with a pair of AKG 81 DJ's with this Amp. Yes on low quality mp3's you can hear their flaws. Even on some Ubernet mp3's (VBR) when it drops during some areas you can hear their flaws. For good quality mp3's and Flac's and CD's it is a world of difference. I didnt think there would be such a change. My roomie's who dont buy into the amp idea even were amazed with the change. I then got a pair of MDR V6's and again the same thing. More quality. You can distinguish every sound from the music. A buddy at work listened to music from my iPod joe satriani - rasberry delta jam v with his sennheiser like HD 500's? A older pair of the 500 series. He then listened to the same song with the Amp in place. He def noticed a change in the sound. Crisper, cleaner, less blurred together, less muddy. He then went back to the ipod without the amp and was amazed at the sound change from amp back to non amp on how not bad but different it was. Unless you are trying to drive like k701's or some other very hard phone to drive i think the D2 Boa will do you well for a intro into the amp world. If not you can always try a mini3 or a Cmoy.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I started with a pair of AKG 81 DJ's with this Amp. Yes on low quality mp3's you can hear their flaws. Even on some Ubernet mp3's (VBR) when it drops during some areas you can hear their flaws. For good quality mp3's and Flac's and CD's it is a world of difference. I didnt think there would be such a change. My roomie's who dont buy into the amp idea even were amazed with the change. I then got a pair of MDR V6's and again the same thing. More quality. You can distinguish every sound from the music. A buddy at work listened to music from my iPod joe satriani - rasberry delta jam v with his sennheiser like HD 500's? A older pair of the 500 series. He then listened to the same song with the Amp in place. He def noticed a change in the sound. Crisper, cleaner, less blurred together, less muddy. He then went back to the ipod without the amp and was amazed at the sound change from amp back to non amp on how not bad but different it was. Unless you are trying to drive like k701's or some other very hard phone to drive i think the D2 Boa will do you well for a intro into the amp world. If not you can always try a mini3 or a Cmoy._

 

Thanks for the reply. The part about it impressing your roommates is exactly what I wanted to hear. 

 I had looked into a Cmoy but I feel like it would just be a tease and I would end up getting the iBasso anyway. I was also thought that amping the headphone out would be a waste of the amps potential and wanted to get a DAC right away. I figure if I am going to do this, I am going to jump right up to good quality and stay there until I can really afford to upgrade a long time down the road. I need something that will last me.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the reply. The part about it impressing your roommates is exactly what I wanted to hear. 

 I had looked into a Cmoy but I feel like it would just be a tease and I would end up getting the iBasso anyway. I was also thought that amping the headphone out would be a waste of the amps potential and wanted to get a DAC right away. I figure if I am going to do this, I am going to jump right up to good quality and stay there until I can really afford to upgrade a long time down the road. I need something that will last me._

 

I use the Headphone out via my iPod. Yeah it impressed them. They wouldn't buy one them selfs as music isn't a big deal to them as it is to me. They also have decent speaker systems via receivers so headphones are a meh to them. I am a portable fanatic. I have music going 24/7 let it be from my lappy or my ipod. I went with the Boa because it would be portable for when i was on the go and when i was static i could plug it in and go. Also the rechargeable battery via usb is super nice. The fact that if it ever dies just find a usb port or wall outlet with a usb adapter. 

 Dont quote me for truth but untill you hit the super hard to drive phones in the like 300+ range i think the Boa will drive everything else you need just fine. Though once you spend 300+ on a set of phones dropping 500 or so on a AMP/DAC combo prolly wont seem so bad.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use the Headphone out via my iPod. Yeah it impressed them. They wouldn't buy one them selfs as music isn't a big deal to them as it is to me. They also have decent speaker systems via receivers so headphones are a meh to them. I am a portable fanatic. I have music going 24/7 let it be from my lappy or my ipod. I went with the Boa because it would be portable for when i was on the go and when i was static i could plug it in and go. Also the rechargeable battery via usb is super nice. The fact that if it ever dies just find a usb port or wall outlet with a usb adapter. 

 Dont quote me for truth but untill you hit the super hard to drive phones in the like 300+ range i think the Boa will drive everything else you need just fine. Though once you spend 300+ on a set of phones dropping 500 or so on a AMP/DAC combo prolly wont seem so bad._

 

Exactly. I'm not too worried about dropping money on nice phones either. Anything I buy will be less than <$150. I am going to be testing out different sound signatures and closed phones over a year or two before I drop any real money. 

 I also listen to music semi-constantly. The Boa has all of the convenience features I need (small, rechargable, build in USB DAC) and all of the sound quality. I really like it, I just really like $180 too.


----------



## falang

Hey DayoftheGreek:

 For me it's about piece of mind. When music is your passion, and you spent some money on better than average phones, shouldn't you strive to feed those phones the best possible source?

 Of course, this is where the sickness starts and upgraditis will eventually become a reality. But, this sickness is one of the reasons why this hobby/passion is fun for me, as long as you have some disposable income, and as long as you remember that the reason you got into this hobby was to get closer to the music.

 That being said, purchasing the Boa is the 2nd best thing you could do to improve your listening enjoyment at this moment; the 1st being the purchase of your Grados. With the Boa you get a dac (a clean source) and amp (some juice to feed your hungry phones) combo for under $200, that is endorsed by some local gents who have an almost religious-like passion for this hobby (Jamato comes to mind).

 Buy the Boa, feed your ears, and of course, sorry about your wallet.


----------



## manguni

just got my BOA today, a silver one. 

 paired it with my cowon d2, and yuin pk-1

 right now, still charging it, hasn't tested sound yet.

 BOA quite big, i was going for the minibox, but it doesn't have usb dac, so went for the boa over the minibox and viper.

 got the boa for $ 145. 1 year 1 to 1 replacement warranty.

 here are some pics

 first post here, greeting from indonesia
















 (i got a bonus mini-to-mini cause bought the d2 boa with yuin pk-1)


----------



## manguni

here is another pic with the cowon d2


----------



## bonkon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *manguni* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just got my BOA today, a silver one. 

 paired it with my cowon d2, and yuin pk-1

 right now, still charging it, hasn't tested sound yet.

 BOA quite big, i was going for the minibox, but it doesn't have usb dac, so went for the boa over the minibox and viper.

 got the boa for $ 145. 1 year 1 to 1 replacement warranty.

 here are some pics

 first post here, greeting from indonesia


 (i got a bonus mini-to-mini cause bought the d2 boa with yuin pk-1)_

 

Which store sell the yuin and boa together? Selamat Datang di sini.


----------



## dap_pad

Where did you get the Boa for $145???

 Has anyone done a comparison to the 2MOVE? I'm looking for a new AMP/DAC and can't decide between them


----------



## tekdemon

Anybody notice any skipping or stuttering with the DAC? Kind of like there's a glitch in the music files. At first I thought it was just a corrupt mp3 or something but I think I hear it in a lot of stuff.

 Not sure if it's just my computer though, since it seems to occur more with iTunes. I'll test with another computer when I can but does anybody else notice anything?


----------



## Mazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flame* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Same here too, 12pm is too loud for me even @ low gain, but then my Denon is easier to drive, i think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm running my SuperFreqs at about 10pm on low gain most of the time...


----------



## riptanto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bonkon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which store sell the yuin and boa together? Selamat Datang di sini._

 

I think he bought from the owner of the online shop dontblameyourears.com. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @manguni
 how is the synergy between cowon d2, d2 boa, and pk1?
 I have cowon d2, and pk1 too.. But I use d2 viper for amping..
 I wonder if d2 boa have better synergy with them..


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *falang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey DayoftheGreek:

 For me it's about piece of mind. When music is your passion, and you spent some money on better than average phones, shouldn't you strive to feed those phones the best possible source?

 Of course, this is where the sickness starts and upgraditis will eventually become a reality. But, this sickness is one of the reasons why this hobby/passion is fun for me, as long as you have some disposable income, and as long as you remember that the reason you got into this hobby was to get closer to the music.

 That being said, purchasing the Boa is the 2nd best thing you could do to improve your listening enjoyment at this moment; the 1st being the purchase of your Grados. With the Boa you get a dac (a clean source) and amp (some juice to feed your hungry phones) combo for under $200, that is endorsed by some local gents who have an almost religious-like passion for this hobby (Jamato comes to mind).

 Buy the Boa, feed your ears, and of course, sorry about your wallet._

 

Good post. You have made a lot of points that I had been debating to myself before I got to the point where I became very serious about my purchase. Whenever I get right to the edge like that, I like to make sure to take a step back and ask myself, "do I really need this?" It saves me from lots of dumb purchases. The fact that this is upgrading two components of my signal chain (amp + DAC) helps justify quite a bit for me. 

 It really looks like I will be placing an order for the iBasso very soon.


----------



## falang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good post. You have made a lot of points that I had been debating to myself before I got to the point where I became very serious about my purchase. Whenever I get right to the edge like that, I like to make sure to take a step back and ask myself, "do I really need this?" It saves me from lots of dumb purchases. The fact that this is upgrading two components of my signal chain (amp + DAC) helps justify quite a bit for me. 

 It really looks like I will be placing an order for the iBasso very soon. 








_

 

How right you are. Taking a step back is what prevents me from dipping below the poverty line. If it were up to my impulses, I would have purchased a Darth Beyer and Denon 5000 yesterday alone. Heck, just today I bought a Little Tube MKIV amp and nearly took home the pair of Denon D2000s I was auditioning it with. Sheer insanity.

 Congrats on the purchase. Looking forward to reading your impressions.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I will be keeping on eye on this thread in the mean time. I am going to wait for at least my first paycheck, which should be sometime next week. Hopefully I won't change my mind before then.


----------



## tekdemon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm running my SuperFreqs at about 10pm on low gain most of the time..._

 

How are you guys telling if it's PM or AM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, either way I'm running my DT880's at 10AM, lol.

 So...nobody else notices any weird skipping with the DAC? Even on clean files it'll occasionally glitch, wonder what's the deal since the computer doesn't seem to do this when not going through the DAC.

 You know what I notice a lot now...a lot of songs have purposely added hisses and pops and clicks and when they're this clear and you're getting weird computer related stutters it drives you nuts trying to tell them apart.

 BTW the weird pops are happening in iTunes and Winamp and Windows Media Player...and it seems to occur on all my USB ports...is NOBODY else experiencing this?

 I really wish I had my desktop computer here with me (went on summer vacation).


----------



## daco63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tekdemon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So...nobody else notices any weird skipping with the DAC? Even on clean files it'll occasionally glitch, wonder what's the deal since the computer doesn't seem to do this when not going through the DAC._

 

Even though you see this from different sw applications, it still could be something going on with your computer.

 I've had issues before with recording software where I'd get dropouts because the USB stream was briefly interupted by things like virus scanning software... It had nothing to do with my off board hardware.

 Dave


----------



## wsoxfan

My bao has landed!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 It arrived at my door about 45 minutes ago. 2 days all the way from China. Absolutely amazing!
 First impressions (much more to follow):
 I have the little snake hooked up direct to my 80GB Zune right now. Listening to Bill Morriseys "Collected Songs".
 I picked this particular collection both because I love it and it poses a real challenge to any amp. His music features a lot of complex acoustic arrangements combined with nuanced vocals. 
 I have been a little skeptical as to how the boa and the Zune would pair. After all the Zune is stuck with the limitations of its 192 bit rate. I was a little afraid that the boa would accent the negative as much as the positve.
 Boy was I wrong!!!
 The pairly is far beyond my expectations. The detail and musical spacing is already amazing and the boa has not even begun to burn it. Right out of the box the sound stage is spacious. Each instrument seems to have its own exclusive space inside my head. One of the hardest parts for any amp to deal with is note decay as one fades into another. Given the inherent limites of 192 bit rate the boa is capturing the fade perfectly.
 About the only 2 areas where improvement is possible realistically is the bass definition and depth, but that will come in time.
 Overall the boa seems to add a "liquid" feel to the music that was not there before.
 The only other thing that surprises me a little is that the boa needs to be turned up to about 1:00 to get an ideal listening level. I did not expect to have to push the boa that hard. And yes, I do have the Zune turned all the way up. The boa is definitely getting more than loud enough without any tendency to distort, but a 10:00 volume placement does not get it done for me.
 I will be pairing the boa with my SACD player and my main receiver that features discrete amps for each of 7 channels. That should prove to be really interesting.
 I think I may have found some real competition for my Stax electrostats.

 I am using Shure SE530s right now.


----------



## I-Love-Music

Interesting.. And it has a gain switch! Don't see those that often anymore


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tekdemon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anybody notice any skipping or stuttering with the DAC? Kind of like there's a glitch in the music files. At first I thought it was just a corrupt mp3 or something but I think I hear it in a lot of stuff.

 Not sure if it's just my computer though, since it seems to occur more with iTunes. I'll test with another computer when I can but does anybody else notice anything?_

 

I have noticed that even with Flac files I always figured it was my computer skipping a beat or something as it seems to only happening when multitasking.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have noticed that even with Flac files I always figured it was my computer skipping a beat or something as it seems to only happening when multitasking._

 

Go to "Windows Task Manager" and right click on the application you use to play your music (I use iTunes). Then choose "Set Priority" and select "High". Pops and clicks should disappear.

 Sadly you will have to do this after each re-boot. Good luck.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Go to "Windows Task Manager" and right click on the application you use to play your music (I use iTunes). Then choose "Set Priority" and select "High". Pops and clicks should disappear.

 Sadly you will have to do this after each re-boot. Good luck._

 

Not really a pop or click more like a sound glitch. I'll give that a try though.


----------



## littletree76

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My bao has landed!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 The only other thing that surprises me a little is that the boa needs to be turned up to about 1:00 to get an ideal listening level. I did not expect to have to push the boa that hard. And yes, I do have the Zune turned all the way up. The boa is definitely getting more than loud enough without any tendency to distort, but a 10:00 volume placement does not get it done for me._

 

Look like you are feeding D2-Boa from headphone output of Zune, namely built-in cheap amplifier of Zune cascaded with external D2-Boa. This kind of connection certainly compromise performance of the external amplifier no matter how good it is as the built-in amplifier is the weakest link. It might have been the cause of high volume setting on D2-Boa as well (assume gain switch is switched to high position).

 Isn't there is a way to access directly line-out of Zune (output of internal DAC) just like using line-out dock (LOD) for stock iPod models ? I can assure you that you will hear even greater difference with this proper connection.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *littletree76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Look like you are feeding D2-Boa from headphone output of Zune, namely built-in cheap amplifier of Zune cascaded with external D2-Boa. This kind of connection certainly compromise performance of the external amplifier no matter how good it is as the built-in amplifier is the weakest link. It might have been the cause of high volume setting on D2-Boa as well (assume gain switch is switched to high position).

 Isn't there is a way to access directly line-out of Zune (output of internal DAC) just like using line-out dock (LOD) for stock iPod models ? I can assure you that you will hear even greater difference with this proper connection._

 

You are right about the compromises inherent in using the headphone out on any portable player. I should have made it clear that my initial listening was with my portable rig, my 80GB Zune. Used as a purely portable unit, as far as I know you are stuck with the headphone jack. There is a dock, and I use it both at home and in the office, but it needs to be powered.
 When using the dock run through my primary receiver at home, the volume limitation completely disappears, as I expected it would.
 So far, other than the minor issue with volume in the portable format, I have nothing but positive things to say about the boa so far.
 I have matched it with my home computer, my laptop, and my SACD through my primary receiver and in every case the results are spectacular. Heightened sound stage, greater definition, more than adeqate volume without distortion. As I mentioned earlier, the music takes on a warm, almost liquid feeling that I find very pleasant.
 Even with the built in limitations of the Zune, I have found the pairing with the Zune to be the most satisfying of all. I can get "better" sound through my receiver based system that cost a whole lot more than the Zune, but the Zune is where I really wanted to see marked improvement while retaining the portability and I have not been disappointed.
 More comments to come.


----------



## jamato8

Yep, I think all of you will get a big bang for the buck. There are some audiophile parts in the Boa. The cap has good copper leads and there are a few other things that have made this amp dac combo sound the way it does.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep, I think all of you will get a big bang for the buck. There are some audiophile parts in the Boa. The cap has good copper leads and there are a few other things that have made this amp dac combo sound the way it does._

 

No doubt about it. And I want to thank you for taking all the time you do to evaluate the various options we have. I always find what you have to say on any audio topic extremely helpful. In fact it was your running commentary on the D2 that brought me to the buy point.
 Only a few hours in and the bass and sound stage are already beginning to out. Currently listening to a SACD version of Dire Straits "Brother in Arms".
 The guitar licks literally explode and the vocals are to the forefront without being overwhelmning. The sound stage is well defined and spacious.
 The little boa seems to have been born to run with my SE530s.
 The only one complaining is my wife. She has not been able to get me to take the Shures out of my ears since the snake arrived. I hope she has not been telling me anything important.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Well, a friend of mine just came up to me today and said, "I just got my paycheck, heres the $200 I owe you for buying those concert tickets for me a while back!"

 This money just went right into being my new silver iBasso D2 Boa. I just finished placing the order. I expected to have to wait a week for the money for this thing. Yay.

 I can't wait until it gets here!

 I'm visiting a lady friend, seeing Iron Maiden AND Rush, and getting my new D2 all in the next few days. Best weekend ever.


----------



## chris_ah1

How does this DAC do with super sensitive IEMs like the UM2s????


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chris_ah1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does this DAC do with super sensitive IEMs like the UM2s????_

 

I have paired the D2 with my Se530s which are very similar to the UM2s. 
 In my opinion it is a match made in heaven both in regards to the DAC and the AMP function. Totally smooth with no noise and interference of any kind just contiunuous clean power and sound.


----------



## antran7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tekdemon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anybody notice any skipping or stuttering with the DAC? Kind of like there's a glitch in the music files. At first I thought it was just a corrupt mp3 or something but I think I hear it in a lot of stuff.

 Not sure if it's just my computer though, since it seems to occur more with iTunes. I'll test with another computer when I can but does anybody else notice anything?_

 

I hear tons of noise when the usb is plugged in, even when music is not playing. Not when the usb cable is plugged into the supplied AC adapter, but any port on my 2 dells at work. I was hoping this would be my work amp, but looks like it can't be.

 Does anybody know why all the buzz when it's plugged into my computers? They're in an awfully noisy environment - next to 2 other computers, 2 UPSs, and a router. Could that be it?


----------



## antran7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *antran7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hear tons of noise when the usb is plugged in, even when music is not playing. Not when the usb cable is plugged into the supplied AC adapter, but any port on my 2 dells at work. I was hoping this would be my work amp, but looks like it can't be._

 

Just found out that there's only noise if you've got the USB plugged into my Dell's, and you're trying to play music through the analog input... So there's stlil hope it can be my work amp


----------



## ratdog

Does anyone know if they charge in US dollars on credit card transactions through paypal? If they charge in Euros my bank will charge me a euro conversion rate so I might as well use my checking acct. Also it looks like it is $184 now...I thought everyone was getting them for $170-175?


----------



## KromaXamorK

They charge in Euro on their Website but if you send directly a payment with paypal you can use payment@ibasso.com to have the Boa at 175$.
 Contact iBasso to confirm that.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ratdog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone know if they charge in US dollars on credit card transactions through paypal? If they charge in Euros my bank will charge me a euro conversion rate so I might as well use my checking acct. Also it looks like it is $184 now...I thought everyone was getting them for $170-175?_

 

I just purchased a D2 from iBasso this Monday. I already received it yesterday all the way from China. 
 If you use paypal, they do the currency conversion for you. The total cost to me to have it shipped to St. Louis MO was $187.62
 I have used it for about 12 of the last 24 hours and it is simply amazing. Well worth the money.
 I have it paired with my Shure SE530s and the overal sound experience rivals that of my amped Stax Electrostics.
 For portable use I have it hooked up to a Zune 80GB unit and the sound is fabulous considering the built in limitations of the Zune mp3 reliance.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just purchased a D2 from iBasso this Monday. I already received it yesterday all the way from China. 
 If you use paypal, they do the currency conversion for you. The total cost to me to have it shipped to St. Louis MO was $187.62
 I have used it for about 12 of the last 24 hours and it is simply amazing. Well worth the money.
 I have it paired with my Shure SE530s and the overal sound experience rivals that of my amped Stax Electrostics.
 For portable use I have it hooked up to a Zune 80GB unit and the sound is fabulous considering the built in limitations of the Zune mp3 reliance._

 

I am curious. In what ways does it rival the sound of the Stax? That is a pretty high standard. I do agree that it does have a nice, excellent, spatial presentation of the music and since I don't have any Stax I would enjoy reading more of your impressions.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am curious. In what ways does it rival the sound of the Stax? That is a pretty high standard. I do agree that it does have a nice, excellent, spatial presentation of the music and since I don't have any Stax I would enjoy reading more of your impressions._

 

Jama
 Rivals is a relative term for sure. The Stax are still the standard by which I measure all sound. Nothing touches them for pure sonic detail and absolute trueness to the source.
 Given that the Stax electrostats do have their limitations. At the high and mid range frequencies nothing touches them but both the Senn 650 and the Shure SE530 properly fitted hang with them in the lower ranges. 
 The Stax can only run with their own dedicated high end amp and also run directly from the amp outs. Hooked up to my stationary sound system they are clearly my favorites.
 But when I talk about the "total sound experience" I am including more than pure sound reproduction. Flexibility and portability and an important part for me of the oveall expenice. For me it is critcal to be able to listen to Keith Jarretts Koln Concert piano solo for instance laying on the grass at nite gazing up at all that universe out there. So far I have not found a realistic way to get my Stax out there though I am working on it.
 The other "limitation" of the Stax is that they do not "color" the music at all, you simply get exactly what is supposed to be there nearly perfectly presented, but with nothing left out and nothing added.
 Most people who are honest about actually like some "coloration" added to the music. I personally like an extremely suble sense of warmth and liquid flowing with most musical types. The Stax are almost too "pure". The music almost sparkles as it pours from the Stax and most of the time I like that sensation.
 The combination of the SE530s and the D2 produces very accurate music but the D2 adds some of the liquid and warmth I like. Also I like a deeper sound stage than you sometimes get with the Stax.
 I am early on in the burn in process with the combo of the Se530s and the D2so my early rave review may be a little premature because I am extrapolating a little. But base on what you and others have had to say, I don't think I am far off in my expectations over time.
 For now, in summary, for pure musical reproduction the Stax are clearly superior, but in terms of the overall misical experience the jury is still out.
 I have to admit that I have not had the time to do some direct side by side comparisons between the two setups on identical material and that should prove interesting.
 I will keep you posted as I get deeper into the SE530s<->D2 but so far as I have said in other posts it appears to be a "marriage made in heaven."


----------



## jamato8

I love Keith Jarretts Koln Concert. I first listened to that on LP back in the seventies. I wish he would have a live concert that could catch that magic again as much of the rest of his music I don't enjoy and his humming. . . . some feel it is part of the musical scape but not I so much. 

 For pure musical enjoyment I agree, some coloration is fine with me. What venue is neutral? There aren't any and that is why some are preferred over others. I enjoy music for the sake of music and if an amp or headphones "are" music then that is what I want. I do find the Boa to be pretty neutral but also there is a hint of warmth and a very nice midrange. After a few hundred hours the bass integrates even better and the soundstage opens up more. 

 Someday maybe Stax but for now I am enjoying the Ultrasone Ed. 9 very much. 

 Jama


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love Keith Jarretts Koln Concert. I first listened to that on LP back in the seventies. I wish he would have a live concert that could catch that magic again as much of the rest of his music I don't enjoy and his humming. . . . some feel it is part of the musical scape but not I so much. 

 For pure musical enjoyment I agree, some coloration is fine with me. What venue is neutral? There aren't any and that is why some are preferred over others. I enjoy music for the sake of music and if an amp or headphones "are" music then that is what I want. I do find the Boa to be pretty neutral but also there is a hint of warmth and a very nice midrange. After a few hundred hours the bass integrates even better and the soundstage opens up more. 

 Someday maybe Stax but for now I am enjoying the Ultrasone Ed. 9 very much. 

 Jama_

 


 Jama,

 I think we are pretty much on the same page as to how to appreciate music, take it for what it is and immerse yourself in the experience.
 I too first heard Koln in the 70s on LP. I guess that dates both of us. The love of my life and I shared the experience together after making love many a night. Somehow it seemed to complete the experience.
 Do you have a SACD setup? Although the sonic standard has not really caught on, that is the "best" type of musical source material that I have come up with.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love Keith Jarretts Koln Concert. I first listened to that on LP back in the seventies. I wish he would have a live concert that could catch that magic again as much of the rest of his music I don't enjoy and his humming. . . . some feel it is part of the musical scape but not I so much. 

 For pure musical enjoyment I agree, some coloration is fine with me. What venue is neutral? There aren't any and that is why some are preferred over others. I enjoy music for the sake of music and if an amp or headphones "are" music then that is what I want. I do find the Boa to be pretty neutral but also there is a hint of warmth and a very nice midrange. After a few hundred hours the bass integrates even better and the soundstage opens up more. 

 Someday maybe Stax but for now I am enjoying the Ultrasone Ed. 9 very much. 

 Jama_

 

One comment I left out of my previous post to you. 
 Now a side by side comparison between the Stax Electrosts and the Edition 9s, that would really be something.
 I have wanted to do it for as long as the 9s have been out. Not likely though. Limited editon. By the time I have enough money they will be long gone. But maybe they will have a half life something like uranium 238 similar to the Stats which last forever and keep their value for just as long.
 I have upgraded my Stax amp, but the phones themselves date to the 70s.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jama,

 I think we are pretty much on the same page as to how to appreciate music, take it for what it is and immerse yourself in the experience.
 I too first heard Koln in the 70s on LP. I guess that dates both of us. The love of my life and I shared the experience together after making love many a night. Somehow it seemed to complete the experience.
 Do you have a SACD setup? Although the sonic standard has not really caught on, that is the "best" type of musical source material that I have come up with._

 

I believe it is the 3rd cut on the concert recording that I most enjoy. Interesting, when I was married I first listened to the LP with my wife and we truly enjoyed it. It was a great experience. 

 I don't have a SACD player with me. Most all I have is in storage in Tucson, AZ and I am here in Santa Rosa, CA. I will have to pick up a hopefully well done CD soon. I saw it just the other day and was very tempted. Yep, being in love and listening to fine music are one of the ultimate experiences.

 Jama


----------



## dap_pad

Just ordered one last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hopefully, it'll be here by Monday. Got a silver one. Payed iBasso directly $175 USD, haven't received an e-mail back yet, but judging from this thread, that's fairly common.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dap_pad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just ordered one last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully, it'll be here by Monday. Got a silver one. Payed iBasso directly $175 USD, haven't received an e-mail back yet, but judging from this thread, that's fairly common._

 

I orderd mine on Monday and got it yesterday. By the time I got an email from them my boa was half way here.
 It is truly a beautiful unit.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I haven't been this antsy about getting a package in a long time. I've only waited one day so far, but I'm still excited about this amp.

 I've got a few more days ahead of me.


----------



## tekdemon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not really a pop or click more like a sound glitch. I'll give that a try though._

 

Yeah kinda like there's a glitch in the file, and it also seems to happen more if I'm multitasking as opposed to just letting the computer play only music (although it'll very rarely happen then too).

 This is my laptop so it's not quite as fast as my desktop but it's still a pretty new computer with a decent amount of power (Core2 Duo CPU and 2GB of RAM) so it's a little frustrating that this might still not be enough.

 I suspect the USB DAC relies on the drivers for a lot of the work, but still frustrating to hear this popping.

 I'm gonna try the high priority thing too but so far I think I already heard a glitch.

 Anyways at least you've made me feel like I'm not insane and imagining things since I'm not the only one who has weird glitching. It happens on mp3 and flac for me in every program that'll play music pretty much (wmp, winamp, itunes, foobar, etc.)

 I wonder if there are alternate drivers available for the USB DAC.

 update: high priority still seems to result in the same amount of glitches for me. It might be somewhat related to windows vista since I saw some google complaints about other DACs not doing as well in Vista as in XP. What OSes are you running?


----------



## tekdemon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *antran7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hear tons of noise when the usb is plugged in, even when music is not playing. Not when the usb cable is plugged into the supplied AC adapter, but any port on my 2 dells at work. I was hoping this would be my work amp, but looks like it can't be.

 Does anybody know why all the buzz when it's plugged into my computers? They're in an awfully noisy environment - next to 2 other computers, 2 UPSs, and a router. Could that be it?_

 

Your computer probably has a noisy power connection to the USB port. I guess even though it's not charging I think the USB's power actually runs the USB link and probably the DAC.

 Not sure what your other post meant by only happening when trying to use analog out?


----------



## mr.khali

I am trying to make up my mind on purchasing a Boa or one of the first generation Corda Move amps for roughly the same price. I have read that the DAC in the Move is not that great but the amp is fantastic. I would be using my IMac as my source and Beyer DT 770/80 as my cans of choice. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tekdemon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah kinda like there's a glitch in the file, and it also seems to happen more if I'm multitasking as opposed to just letting the computer play only music (although it'll very rarely happen then too).

 This is my laptop so it's not quite as fast as my desktop but it's still a pretty new computer with a decent amount of power (Core2 Duo CPU and 2GB of RAM) so it's a little frustrating that this might still not be enough.

 I suspect the USB DAC relies on the drivers for a lot of the work, but still frustrating to hear this popping.

 I'm gonna try the high priority thing too but so far I think I already heard a glitch.

 Anyways at least you've made me feel like I'm not insane and imagining things since I'm not the only one who has weird glitching. It happens on mp3 and flac for me in every program that'll play music pretty much (wmp, winamp, itunes, foobar, etc.)

 I wonder if there are alternate drivers available for the USB DAC.

 update: high priority still seems to result in the same amount of glitches for me. It might be somewhat related to windows vista since I saw some google complaints about other DACs not doing as well in Vista as in XP. What OSes are you running?_

 

vista home basic

 ima try and kill all anti-virus programs and vista defender incase it is cutting usb snyc during system auto scans.


----------



## chris_ah1

I think the DAC in the 2move is improved over the first. I think there is a comparison between D2, pico and 2move and predator on here as DACs only. Might be useful - perhaps by HeadphoneAddict. 

 I think meier went in the right direction picking the AD8610 instead of LM6171 (you simply don't need the high slew rate of 6171 to have good sound) which i think he used to use in all his amps at one time. 8610 might not be as good as AD8599 or LM4562 on specs, but it uses less power and is a tried and true option that some says sounds as good as the magical OPA627 lol. 

 Looking at the specs, BOA and pico add the wolfson dac chip and use PCM2702 chip for transport only......so just the pcm2702 in the meier to do everything might limit it. 

 Either way we're talking about very subtle nuances I'm sure. 

 2move has crossfeed though and amazing amp section. 
 Boa has better DAC and is cheaper. I think BOA is prettier and slightly smaller. 
 2move has better battery life (50 or 100hours), but doesn't support recharging. D2 supports usb power and charging (and still lasts for about 40hours). 
 2move seems to have a lower 'low gain' setting so might be better for very sensitive IEMs. 

 And i know you said you were thinking about first generation move, but given your worry was over the DAC and it was improved in 2move i think you should give it a consideration.


----------



## kostalex

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mr.khali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am trying to make up my mind on purchasing a Boa or one of the first generation Corda Move amps for roughly the same price. I have read that the DAC in the Move is not that great but the amp is fantastic. I would be using my IMac as my source and Beyer DT 770/80 as my cans of choice. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated._

 

I had D2 Viper (predecessor of Boa), Move and DT770/80. I prefer Viper as DAC+amp and Move as an amp only.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kostalex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had D2 Viper (predecessor of Boa), Move and DT770/80. I prefer Viper as DAC+amp and Move as an amp only._

 

If you are trying to choose between the first generation Move and the new Boa, there is really no choice involved. The boa is clearly superior overall.
 Now if you want to compare the newer Move to the new boa you have something approaching a draw but the boa is cheaper, looks neater, and is smaller.


----------



## graben

I have about 72 hours of burn in on it and it sounds amazing with my super.fi 5 Pro and with my Audio Technica AD900. My AD900 have noticeably more bass now. Separation is also stellar. Also sounds great out of an Ipod line out.


----------



## antran7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tekdemon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your computer probably has a noisy power connection to the USB port. I guess even though it's not charging I think the USB's power actually runs the USB link and probably the DAC.

 Not sure what your other post meant by only happening when trying to use analog out?_

 

I only hear the noise if the USB is plugged into my computer and I'm listening to music via the audio-in (like my iPod). But not if the USB is plugged into my computer, and I'm listening to my computer via the Boa's internal DAC

 So basically, if I want to listen to my iPod thru this amp, I need to used the supplied AC adapter, or run off the internal battery.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *antran7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I only hear the noise if the USB is plugged into my computer and I'm listening to music via the audio-in (like my iPod). But not if the USB is plugged into my computer, and I'm listening to my computer via the Boa's internal DAC

 So basically, if I want to listen to my iPod thru this amp, I need to used the supplied AC adapter, or run off the internal battery._

 

Even when plugged in it always runs off battery power.


----------



## mr.khali

Thanks for the feedback. So if the DAC is important to me I should just pay more for the 2Move or get the Boa? Anybody have the Boa using Beyer DT 770/80?


----------



## gregzx

What I dont like about the Boa is that it runs of battery power when its used as a DAC. I kinda thought that the whole device will use only USB power while used as a DAC, and completely bypass the battery.

 I guess I will have to constantlt drain/charge it while using it a s a DAC. Or should I simply leave the charge knob on 'on' position? Won't that influence the battery? Will it keep charging?


----------



## jamato8

I just leave mine on and the charging light goes out and keep on using it that way. If the charging light is out then I can only assume it is running off of the USB. I have left it for long periods this way. Sounds good to me and is easy to use.


----------



## dap_pad

Ya... doesn't the DAC get powered by USB?


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dap_pad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ya... doesn't the DAC get powered by USB?_

 

The Dac but not ze Amp and the Headphone out goes through the Amp.

 Also in the instructions of the Boa it says to not leave on the charge switch... it also doesnt mention anything about USB powered for the entire unit. *Shrug* I'm lost on it all.


----------



## jamato8

I don't know. Someone needs to email iBasso again. I have but I am still not clear. I will email them now about it.


 edit: Ok, I emailed a detailed question about the charging and how the Boa runs from the USB.


----------



## Mazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_vista home basic

 ima try and kill all anti-virus programs and vista defender incase it is cutting usb snyc during system auto scans._

 

Hmmm, on my work laptop running Vista I found that I was getting interruptions of up to 3s in the audio stream with a different DAC/AMP (and without ASIO4ALL). Then I discovered it happening using the onboard sound card. Some drivers lock up the CPU for much longer than they should. (Search for a downloadable DPC Latency tool from syscon.de (?) and IIRC something called MSRATTv3 from Microsoft. I haven't had time to debug my laptop yet and figure out which driver is doing it, but I've noticed driver latencies of several ms correlated with audio breaks.)

 You can usually make things better by increasing the buffer length in your music player (or audio driver). If this fixes it it suggests that sort of problem. If it doesn't the problem may be deeper and more complicated.

 I start running ASIO4ALL when I got the Boa and began with fairly short buffers. On my home WinXP box I had to increase the buffer sizes again because I would get small glitches.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmmm, on my work laptop running Vista I found that I was getting interruptions of up to 3s in the audio stream with a different DAC/AMP (and without ASIO4ALL). Then I discovered it happening using the onboard sound card. Some drivers lock up the CPU for much longer than they should. (Search for a downloadable DPC Latency tool from syscon.de (?) and IIRC something called MSRATTv3 from Microsoft. I haven't had time to debug my laptop yet and figure out which driver is doing it, but I've noticed driver latencies of several ms correlated with audio breaks.)

 You can usually make things better by increasing the buffer length in your music player (or audio driver). If this fixes it it suggests that sort of problem. If it doesn't the problem may be deeper and more complicated.

 I start running ASIO4ALL when I got the Boa and began with fairly short buffers. On my home WinXP box I had to increase the buffer sizes again because I would get small glitches._

 

Fixed in vista at the cost of Ram

 Sys Manager -> Priority > Real Time

 Foobar went from 8megs to 24megs but doesnt skip anymore.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Have we decided how the gain switch works? Should it be set in accordance with the impedance of the phones? If I am using my low impedance SR80's, should I be using high or low gain?

 Still waiting anxiously for my D2, but I figured I would get this figured out ahead of time.


----------



## gregzx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also in the instructions of the Boa it says to not leave on the charge switch.._

 


 On th eother hand - the *manual* says that the Boas has "overcharge protection", so I guess, that when the lamp goes off, the unit is not charging the battery anymore... Does it mean that it starts using the USB power to feed both the amp and the dac??? I'm confused. I just dont want to kill my battery by using the dac improperly.


----------



## chris_ah1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have we decided how the gain switch works? Should it be set in accordance with the impedance of the phones? If I am using my low impedance SR80's, should I be using high or low gain?

 Still waiting anxiously for my D2, but I figured I would get this figured out ahead of time._

 

low gain - will give you more scope for volume control and will not blow your ears using low impedance cans. 

 high gain for high impedance. 

 It's either that, or use a resistance adaptor and increase the sr80s to high impedance - but mostly that just ruins the sound according to most. it only really works with etys reliably.


----------



## gregzx

While using the DAC with the charge button set to 'on' position the battery gets a little bit drained and charged to maximum again. A lil bit drained and charged again. And so on and so on... This seems to be very unhealthy for the battery. I guess the charge knob should better be off and set to charging only when actually needed to. This is quite sad though. I dont really like it. The battery should be only engaged when the usb link is inactive.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gregzx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_While using the DAC with the charge button set to 'on' position the battery gets a little bit drained and charged to maximum again. A lil bit drained and charged again. And so on and so on... This seems to be very unhealthy for the battery. I guess the charge knob should better be off and set to charging only when actually needed to. This is quite sad though. I dont really like it. The battery should be only engaged when the usb link is inactive._

 

I agree with you that it is a little quirk of the boa that I could easily do without. You are also correct I am pretty sure about keeping the unit in the off/charging position unless the unit actually needs to be charged and then only until the charging cycle is complete.

 Has anyone checked out yet how difficult it is going to be to replace the battery when that becomes necessary?


----------



## dap_pad

So wait? USB doesn't power anything? Just charges the battery?


----------



## jolness

I am looking at these to drive a pair of Sennheiser HD650's and my livewires out of my computer with the D2 as my DAC and my ipod classic through a Line out dock. I am wondering if this will do the senns justice while i save up for a tube amp.


----------



## jamato8

It works fine with the HD650's. Good bass and openness.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree with you that it is a little quirk of the boa that I could easily do without. You are also correct I am pretty sure about keeping the unit in the off/charging position unless the unit actually needs to be charged and then only until the charging cycle is complete.

 Has anyone checked out yet how difficult it is going to be to replace the battery when that becomes necessary?_

 

Replacing it wont be for some time unless you are listening to music crazy often. 

 avg life span of a lithium battery is like 500+ charges. at around 40 hours per charge.

 40x500= 20,000 hours / 24 = 833.3 days / 365 = 2.28 years 

 assume you listen to music 10 hours a day

 20,000 / 10 = 2,000 days / 365 = 5.48 years


----------



## ratdog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chris_ah1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_low gain - will give you more scope for volume control and will not blow your ears using low impedance cans. 

 high gain for high impedance. 

 It's either that, or use a resistance adaptor and increase the sr80s to high impedance - but mostly that just ruins the sound according to most. it only really works with etys reliably._

 

what would be the cutoff between determining what is high and low impendence? Would Senn HD580's be considered high at 150 ohms and thus set the gain to high? Or would you set it to low. Also regarding the charging issue. With 38 hours on a full charge do you really need to run off of the battery hooked up to a laptop?


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Replacing it wont be for some time unless you are listening to music crazy often. 

 avg life span of a lithium battery is like 500+ charges. at around 40 hours per charge.

 40x500= 20,000 hours / 24 = 833.3 days / 365 = 2.28 years 

 assume you listen to music 10 hours a day

 20,000 / 10 = 2,000 days / 365 = 5.48 years_

 

Thanks for the quick reassurance and the neat math demo. I generally knew what you nailed in nice detail.
 But that is "theory" and in practice, for a variety of reasons, I have had lith ion batteries fail much much sooner than they should have.
 So, I am still interested if anyone has checked out how diff it is going to be to change batteries. I am not looking forward to a round trip to China if it comes to that.
 My past experience with good amps is that they last for years and years if you take care of them. I have a Stax amp that is so old I have completely forgotten in what decade many years ago I purchased it.


----------



## battosai

Hello everyone, I was reading the all thread today (54 pages, wow!)
 and I ended up buying the D2 Boa! I hope it will do good with my fresh HD600, but since it is my fist amp, I'm sure I won't be disapointed. I planned to use the amp with my desktop computer, I will use the Dac/amp connected to the Ac adaptater, but I have a question, is it possible to use the Ac power supply and the Dac at the same time? or is it the same input and then I can't do it? I'm just a little afraid of killing the battery life when I don't use the amp as a portable one...

 PS: I'm new on this forum and I hope my english is clear enough...


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *battosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello everyone, I was reading the all thread today (54 pages, wow!)
 and I ended up buying the D2 Boa! I hope it will do good with my fresh HD600, but since it is my fist amp, I'm sure I won't be disapointed. I planned to use the amp with my desktop computer, I will use the Dac/amp connected to the Ac adaptater, but I have a question, is it possible to use the Ac power supply and the Dac at the same time? or is it the same input and then I can't do it? I'm just a little afraid of killing the battery life when I don't use the amp as a portable one...

 PS: I'm new on this forum and I hope my english is clear enough..._

 

Welcome to the D2 boa club. I have had mine for only a few days but I am already in love with it.
 You will find that it pairs with your HD600 very nicely.
 As to your question about simultaneous use of the DAC and the AC power supply, I can't think of why you would need or want to. When your boa is plugged into your computer through the USB connection, the DAC will auto engage. At any time that you are hooked up through the USB you can flip the switch to charge your battery, but only if it needs charging. The only way you can decrease your battery life while using the boa attached via USB to the computer is if you leave the battery charge flipped on so the battery is constantly cycling through the charging cycle. Since you have a good 500 cycles with the lith ion battery built in, with proper charging, it should last a couple of years easily.


----------



## copse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *battosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello everyone, I was reading the all thread today (54 pages, wow!)
 and I ended up buying the D2 Boa! I hope it will do good with my fresh HD600, but since it is my fist amp, I'm sure I won't be disapointed. I planned to use the amp with my desktop computer, I will use the Dac/amp connected to the Ac adaptater, but I have a question, is it possible to use the Ac power supply and the Dac at the same time? or is it the same input and then I can't do it? I'm just a little afraid of killing the battery life when I don't use the amp as a portable one...

 PS: I'm new on this forum and I hope my english is clear enough..._

 

you can't use the dac and charge the unit with the AC plug at the same time.


----------



## hockeyb213

what is the battery life of the boa?


----------



## copse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what is the battery life of the boa?_

 

The site quotes about 30 odd hours. I have found that to be quite true. I can go up to about 4-5 days of regular use (probably about 25-30 hours) and the low batt light still does not turn on (but I usually charge it anyway-- something I should probably stop doing!)


----------



## Mazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *copse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you can use the dac and charge the unit with the AC plug at the same time._

 

 Not on mine you can't. To use the AC plug you plug a standard USB cable into the plug and the other end of the cable into the USB port on the Boa. That's the same port the DAC receives the audio stream on. But as someone else said, you can charge via the same cable as the audio stream so you don't really need the AC charger at the same time.


----------



## copse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not on mine you can't. To use the AC plug you plug a standard USB cable into the plug and the other end of the cable into the USB port on the Boa. That's the same port the DAC receives the audio stream on. But as someone else said, you can charge via the same cable as the audio stream so you don't really need the AC charger at the same time._

 

Oh, sorry, that is what I meant! I must have mistyped "can't". I'll edit my post to correct that. Thanks!


----------



## Nihility

heh misspelling cant as can might cause a few issues


----------



## washer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *morpheus95* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When i watch Tv and DVD i always use my Pioneer VSX2011 for sound and i also have a Jvc/victor SU-DH1 dolby headphone converter which i hope i can use to convert Optical to 3.5mm

 so what i intend to do is for music D2 + HD600 but for Films, TV and DVD and PS3, dolby converter from optical to 3.5mm out + D2 + HD600

 Tony_

 

How did the SU-DH1 + D2 combo work out for you?


----------



## battosai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not on mine you can't. To use the AC plug you plug a standard USB cable into the plug and the other end of the cable into the USB port on the Boa. That's the same port the DAC receives the audio stream on. But as someone else said, you can charge via the same cable as the audio stream so you don't really need the AC charger at the same time._

 

Ok now I get it, thanks a lot for the answers. Now I just have to wait and pray that paypal worked (the sevice instead of se*r*vice in the adress mail is scaring me).
 can't wait to try my first amp !!


----------



## KromaXamorK

No problem for the sevice, just receive mine this morning.


----------



## dap_pad

That's really weird LOL I paid directly through to payment@ibasso.com and e-mailed service@ibasso.com... I guess the payment address is different if you pay via the site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got my tracking number though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's on it's way in Hong Kong. 

 Oh and I got a response regarding the USB charging issue:

  Quote:


 Regarding to your question, when the charge switch is turned on, it will
 charge the battery first. At the same time, the DAC and AMP section is
 powered by USB. However, in order to protect the battery, we recommend
 to turn the switch off when the battery is fully charged. 
 

So the Amp and DAC are powered by USB, but it also charges the battery at the same time... weird, you'd think they'd implement a cutoff for the battery so it could be powered off USB.


----------



## hockeyb213

Just confirming you don't need paypal to buy ibasso's right?


----------



## KromaXamorK

So I listened to the Boa with my ATH-A900 and IEM, the sound is really very very good, very clear with more depth in the soundstage and tight bass (wonderful with in-ear and no hiss at all on Kenwood).
 But for the time I did tested that with low impedance's headphones and I think it is still little reserve of powerful for those who wants to drive a high impedance's headphones like HD600/650.
 Beside this, the sound is already sufficiently strong to 80% on the volume's DAP and at the maximum at 3 o'clock on the boa.
 For the moment I haven't used a line out but I know that LOD (iPod for example) is stronger and better than the jack out.
 Tested on Kenwood and iPod with A900 & 3T SBass.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KromaXamorK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So I listened to the Boa with my ATH-A900 and IEM, the sound is really very very good, very clear with more depth in the soundstage and tight bass (wonderful with in-ear and no hiss at all on Kenwood).
 But for the time I did tested that with low impedance's headphones and I think it is still little reserve of powerful for those who wants to drive a high impedance's headphones like HD600/650.
 Beside this, the sound is already sufficiently strong to 80% on the volume's DAP and at the maximum at 3 o'clock on the boa.
 For the moment I haven't used a line out but I know that LOD (iPod for example) is stronger and better than the jack out.
 Tested on Kenwood and iPod with A900 & 3T SBass._

 

I have only had my new boa for a few days, but my results mirror yours, very deep soundstage and nicely maturing bass. Given a 100 hours or so of burn in I expect the bass to be nice indeed.
 My primary portable rig is the boa paired with a 80GB Zune and Shure SE530s.
 The difference between using the headphone out and the line out is dramatic to say the least. Try out line out as soon as you can. You will be even more impressed with the little snake.


----------



## jamato8

Well you can just leave the charge switch off on the Boa once charged when using the USB and it will just run off of the USB power. That way you don't cycle charging the battery. Seems pretty simple. I thought that the Boa ran off of the battery all the time so this is good as you can charge the battery and then just off the charging circuit once the yellow indicator goes out. If you leave the charging circuit switched on and turn the Boa off and then back on, even when the battery is fully charged, it will do a little charge again, which isn't needed, so leaving the charge switch off alleviates this problem.


----------



## G-man

do you lot think that instead of gettin an alien dac+mini3 and a bijou (all kits) i should get a d2+bijou, or some other small portable amp+bijou. or should i just not get a proper amp, and spend 15ish pounds on a portbale, but i doubt that would be as good as a bijou. 9i really only wan to compare the DAC for the two).


----------



## ratdog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well you can just leave the charge switch off on the Boa once charged when using the USB and it will just run off of the USB power. That way you don't cycle charging the battery. Seems pretty simple. I thought that the Boa ran off of the battery all the time so this is good as you can charge the battery and then just off the charging circuit once the yellow indicator goes out. If you leave the charging circuit switched on and turn the Boa off and then back on, even when the battery is fully charged, it will do a little charge again, which isn't needed, so leaving the charge switch off alleviates this problem._

 


 So ibasso is saying that there is a circuit that bypasses the battery when the charge switch is off and the usb is plugged in? It would be a nice experiment if someone fully charged the unit, turned off the switch plugged it into the USB and then ran it for 30 odd hours...then unplugged the USB and see how long it ran off the batteries. If there are components that bypass the batteries then it would hypothetically run for around 38 hours...If it was significantly less then the battery would still be being utilized in USB mode.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ratdog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So ibasso is saying that there is a circuit that bypasses the battery when the charge switch is off and the usb is plugged in? It would be a nice experiment if someone fully charged the unit, turned off the switch plugged it into the USB and then ran it for 30 odd hours...then unplugged the USB and see how long it ran off the batteries. If there are components that bypass the batteries then it would hypothetically run for around 38 hours...If it was significantly less then the battery would still be being utilized in USB mode._

 

Be a nice little experiment, but the results would not really change anything in terms of the best way to handle the charge off/on switch which was the question that starteed this paticular ball rolling. In terms of the exact relation between the USB and the battery, it really does not make any difference. Either way, the smart thing to do is to leave the charge switch in the off position until the boa tells you it needs a charge, then turn it on until the unit tells you is is fully charge, the turn the charging circuit off until the next time it is needed.


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ratdog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So ibasso is saying that there is a circuit that bypasses the battery when the charge switch is off and the usb is plugged in? It would be a nice experiment if someone fully charged the unit, turned off the switch plugged it into the USB and then ran it for 30 odd hours...then unplugged the USB and see how long it ran off the batteries. If there are components that bypass the batteries then it would hypothetically run for around 38 hours...If it was significantly less then the battery would still be being utilized in USB mode._

 

Uh...no.

 2nd day of using the Boa I was listening from my laptop when the battery died and the music stopped. Charge switch was off. I turned the charge switch on and the music resumed/battery started charging.

 Moral: Boa runs from battery at all times, even when plugged into USB.


----------



## inthecup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeftyGorilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Uh...no.

 2nd day of using the Boa I was listening from my laptop when the battery died and the music stopped. Charge switch was off. I turned the charge switch on and the music resumed/battery started charging.

 Moral: Boa runs from battery at all times, even when plugged into USB._

 

What is the battery life of the boa?


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *inthecup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is the battery life of the boa?_

 

From my experience with the boa so far, about 30 hours in the real world.


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *inthecup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is the battery life of the boa?_

 

Yeah, something like 30 hours. I would just say, "plenty," but I realize that is not so helpful. Problem is you don't really know when you're about to run out since there is no battery indicator. For me this is not an issue as I do a lot of listening from my laptop, and thus a recharge is always close at hand. So I haven't really had to pay that close attention to how much charge I'm getting.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeftyGorilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, something like 30 hours. I would just say, "plenty," but I realize that is not so helpful. Problem is you don't really know when you're about to run out since there is no battery indicator. For me this is not an issue as I do a lot of listening from my laptop, and thus a recharge is always close at hand. So I haven't really had to pay that close attention to how much charge I'm getting._

 

My experience has been that when the battery is nearing full discharge, the power indicator light starts flashing.


----------



## TSi

lol... just thing of how much u listen to per day... and then use 30 and divide that numbera nd then just charge it every w/e day!


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I just got my Boa... man, is it tiny and light. Wow. I haven't listened yet as I have a limited number of USB ports but I am waiting for music to transfer over from my external HD now.

 One question though, is the battery (or some other component) secured inside the Boa? When I move my Boa up and down, a heavier component is definitely rattling around.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got my Boa... man, is it tiny and light. Wow. I haven't listened yet as I have a limited number of USB ports but I am waiting for music to transfer over from my external HD now.

 One question though, is the battery (or some other component) secured inside the Boa? When I move my Boa up and down, a heavier component is definitely rattling around._

 

Not good!!!!
 The overall finish and construction of the boa is very good. There should be absolutely no rattling when you move it side to side. Have you tried plugging it in to see if it comes on normally. I would try it out and see if it works properly, but that rattling is def something to be concerned with.


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My experience has been that when the battery is nearing full discharge, the power indicator light starts flashing._

 

Yeah, I've only seen this once, though...I guess I'm just not very observant...but I think it's right as the battery is just about to go, so it's not *that* useful if, say, you want to know if you have enough charge to be out for the day or sommat that....


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

I got 37 hours out of the last time before the light started flashing at me.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not good!!!!
 The overall finish and construction of the boa is very good. There should be absolutely no rattling when you move it side to side. Have you tried plugging it in to see if it comes on normally. I would try it out and see if it works properly, but that rattling is def something to be concerned with._

 

It works absolutely fine. Its charing now and its also playing music. My computer detects it fine.

 I assume that its just the battery got knocked loose during shipping. I'm not sure I want to return it (now that I have heard it, I don't want to listen to music any other way!) for such a small problem though. I know I have seen pictures of it opened up and it looks like a pretty easy fix. It doesn't change my opinion of the overall product at all. 

 As a skeptic, I am silenced by this product. The very first song I listened to was "Hoedown" by the Flecktones and I have heard things I have never heard before. I have even listened to this album many times. Great instrument separation (even on my Grados) and it seems to have improved almost every other aspect of the sound. The impact is better, the lows are tighter and the highs are clean. 

 I can't wait to put some low bitrate mp3's through this just to see how obvious the flaws are now!


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It works absolutely fine. Its charing now and its also playing music. My computer detects it fine.

 I assume that its just the battery got knocked loose during shipping. I'm not sure I want to return it (now that I have heard it, I don't want to listen to music any other way!) for such a small problem though. I know I have seen pictures of it opened up and it looks like a pretty easy fix. It doesn't change my opinion of the overall product at all. 

 As a skeptic, I am silenced by this product. The very first song I listened to was "Hoedown" by the Flecktones and I have heard things I have never heard before. I have even listened to this album many times. Great instrument separation (even on my Grados) and it seems to have improved almost every other aspect of the sound. The impact is better, the lows are tighter and the highs are clean. 

 I can't wait to put some low bitrate mp3's through this just to see how obvious the flaws are now!_

 

Yep! That was pretty much my reaction too. The unit will just keep getting better and better as it burns in and that can take up to a couple hundred hours from what people have been saying. Something to look forward to.
 If you think you can fix the loose battery and the unit is fine otherwise I would not return it either. Kind of hard to be witout it once you have hooked it up.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep! That was pretty much my reaction too. The unit will just keep getting better and better as it burns in and that can take up to a couple hundred hours from what people have been saying. Something to look forward to.
 If you think you can fix the loose battery and the unit is fine otherwise I would not return it either. Kind of hard to be witout it once you have hooked it up._

 

I'm pretty confident I will be able to fix the battery, I just want to make sure I don't void the warranty by sticking the battery to the inside of the case the same way they do at the factory. Can anyone tell me how their battery is secured to the case? Do they use double-sided tape or glue?

 I have had a slight problem with a heavy crackling sound as well, but I saw that problem earlier in the thread. I used a different USB port on my computer and changed the priority on Fubar to "Realtime." So far its fixed that little problem.


----------



## dap_pad

I got the tracking number and it's in Toronto already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Should be delivered tomorrow morning


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm pretty confident I will be able to fix the battery, I just want to make sure I don't void the warranty by sticking the battery to the inside of the case the same way they do at the factory. Can anyone tell me how their battery is secured to the case? Do they use double-sided tape or glue?

 I have had a slight problem with a heavy crackling sound as well, but I saw that problem earlier in the thread. I used a different USB port on my computer and changed the priority on Fubar to "Realtime." So far its fixed that little problem._

 

There are so many adhesives that would work. I would use something that would release if you need to ever change the battery like silicon.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are so many adhesives that would work. I would use something that would release if you need to ever change the battery like silicon._

 

I do have silicon readily available. However, its gasket maker/sealer silicon. Do you think that would work? I have very unfamiliar with using silicon as an adhesive.


----------



## hockeyb213

I have ordered the ibasso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will report back how it pairs with my shure se530's and I will acquire a LOD also


----------



## jamato8

Is it the orange type used with cars for high temp? It should be fine just a different formulation. Let it gas off, well the ammonia needs to gas as it dries.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it the orange type used with cars for high temp? It should be fine just a different formulation. Let it gas off, well the ammonia needs to gas as it dries._

 

It is the blue kind. I would hope that nothing inside the iBasso would even get close enough to melt even the blue kind. I'm going to grab the tube and see if it has any temperature ranges and edit this post when I find out.

 edit: It doesn't have any warnings about temperature. It just says don't use it on parts near gasoline, so I think I should be fine.


----------



## jamato8

Any silicon will work. The blue will be fine.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is the blue kind. I would hope that nothing inside the iBasso would even get close enough to melt even the blue kind. I'm going to grab the tube and see if it has any temperature ranges and edit this post when I find out._

 

blue should be fine just use it sparingly... at the shop when people used to much we have to use razors to cut through that stuff.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Alright, thanks guys. I will try a nice and thin coat and let it dry before I seal it back up again.


----------



## jamato8

Yeah, Dan is right. People tend to use too much when making gaskets or when using it as an adhesive.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have ordered the ibasso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will report back how it pairs with my shure se530's and I will acquire a LOD also_

 

You will not regret the decision. I have my little Boa paired with my SE530s and have been very impressed with the results. You will def need a LOD to get the best results. What source unit will you be using? I use a Zune 80GB for my portable rig and it works great through the dock's audio out. It also will show good results through the headphone jack for truly portable applications.


----------



## chris_ah1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any silicon will work. The blue will be fine._

 

Hey Jamato - how does the D2 Boa stack up in your collection?


----------



## hockeyb213

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You will not regret the decision. I have my little Boa paired with my SE530s and have been very impressed with the results. You will def need a LOD to get the best results. What source unit will you be using? I use a Zune 80GB for my portable rig and it works great through the dock's audio out. It also will show good results through the headphone jack for truly portable applications._

 

my sources are a couple ipods or a Iphone using apple lossless


----------



## inthecup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have ordered the ibasso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will report back how it pairs with my shure se530's and I will acquire a LOD also_

 

I've been lurking for quite some time and even tho I have a Pico on order, I just pulled the trigger on my 1st amp/dac the D2 boa. You really can't beat the price, I can't wait for the tracking # so I can guide this baby in. Thanks for all the input and help I received in making my decision everyone.


----------



## hockeyb213

Nice what color is everyone getting? I went silver


----------



## inthecup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice what color is everyone getting? I went silver_

 

Silver


----------



## jpstereo

Silver for me!


----------



## KromaXamorK

Green.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice what color is everyone getting? I went silver_

 

Silver!!! And it is simply beautiful.


----------



## Nihility

green! and i just got it today! i should have my rs-2's tomorrow and ill be in listening heaven 


 for now ill be using my beyer 770 pro - 80 ohms, so far.. they sound so.. full, nothings missing, sound feels more rich and the bass has more (?!) impact. NICE.


 btw this thing is freaking small and beautiful.

 fast shipping too! i paid for it on saturday  (i live in CONUS)


----------



## Nihility

OH WHAT TIMING! coldplay cd was just released, woot preorder!


----------



## hockeyb213

yeah are you using a mini to mini interconnect? I recommend going the dock out way huge difference


----------



## Nihility

me? im using it as a DAC right now with my laptop

 im going to be using a mini to mini because i have a Zune and it doesnt have a "real" line out anyway, plus good luck finding a zune LO to mini cable


----------



## hockeyb213

kk that works but if you ever use an ipod it is a good improvement


----------



## Nihility

ya, oh and for anyone whos worried about your package - i never got a shipping number, but i was expecting to get it on friday and i got it today.

 like ive said before - i'd rather get the item fast and get the confirmation slow than the other way around


----------



## hockeyb213

yeah but if you do want a tracking number you can just email them


----------



## ratdog

purple


----------



## peter.star

The green one drives pretty well the HD-580...


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nihility* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_me? im using it as a DAC right now with my laptop

 im going to be using a mini to mini because i have a Zune and it doesnt have a "real" line out anyway, plus good luck finding a zune LO to mini cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Do you have the home dock for the Zune? It has a line out that works just fine. I have an 80GB Zune and use it with the line out all the time and it makes a great deal of difference. I am able to use the line out at home hooked to my main stereo setup and in my car. The only time I have to use the mini to mini is in completely portable applications, but that is the case for the Apple as well although I stay away from iPods due to the iTunes dependency. If you don't have the dock for the Zune you can find it online for about $30 with extras thrown it. I actually own 3 of them for different environments.


----------



## miniduncan

I ordered a silver boa on saturday, can't wait to get home from uni this thursday to try it out.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

My Boa survived its surgery!

 It was rattling whenever I moved it up and down (not side to side) and it sounded like a heavy component so I assumed it was the battery. I was correct. I opened up my Boa to find the battery not secured to anything. I used a thin coat of silicon adhesive, as recommended by a few guys on this forum, sealed it back up, and my rattle is now fixed.


----------



## hockeyb213

regarding shipping I have heard that they don't send a tracking number so I emailed them at sevice@ibasso.com requesting it is that all I need to do?


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_regarding shipping I have heard that they don't send a tracking number so I emailed them at sevice@ibasso.com requesting it is that all I need to do?_

 

This will sound a little wierd. But, if you want to contact their service and customer support you need to email "service@ibasso.com". That is how you can get tracking info. I emailed them at this address and got a response from them within hours with all my tracking information. My shipment was already on its way. Note the presence of the "r". They use 2 separate email addresses, one for paypal payments and the other for support.


----------



## hockeyb213

ok I will email service@ibasso.com then thanks


----------



## KromaXamorK

"sevice" it's only for payment in euro.


----------



## hockeyb213

does anyone have reference pictures to give an idea of the size?


----------



## Nihility

i just posted a review with a bunch of pictures, etc

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/iba...y-thee-335615/


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does anyone have reference pictures to give an idea of the size?_

 

http://oregonstate.edu/~donind/iBasso/


----------



## wsoxfan

Great Pictures!!!


----------



## hockeyb213

x2 for that also where is ibasso's headquarters? I know they ship from china


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_x2 for that also where is ibasso's headquarters? I know they ship from japan_

 

They ship from China and I am pretty sure that is where their headquarters is also.


----------



## hockeyb213

then why have a currency in euros lol hmm I sent them a email hopefully by morning they will respond


----------



## Geir

My best guess is that € is a heck of a lot stronger currency than dear old $ these days.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

So recently I have been having a slight problem. Whenever I close a web page, scroll too fast, load lots of images, and things like that, I get a very noticeable sound through the iBasso. It sounds like a pop or sometimes a very strong distortion of the music. I have set my priority on Fubar to high (also tried realtime) and it still happens under a heavy load.

 In a semi-related note, I also constantly get a warning that says "this device can run faster is connected to a highspeed USB port." My computer is only 2 years old, so I feel like my USB ports should be USB 2.0, but I did just reformat. Could my USB drivers be causing this problem?

 edit: Just updated my drivers, turns out all I need to do was go into device manager and hit the "look for driver button." It did the rest. However, the sounds are still there.


----------



## hockeyb213

question when you guys emailed them for the tracking number how long did it take them to respond? I sent them an email right after I ordered and am waiting on a response from them


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So recently I have been having a slight problem. Whenever I close a web page, scroll too fast, load lots of images, and things like that, I get a very noticeable sound through the iBasso. It sounds like a pop or sometimes a very strong distortion of the music. I have set my priority on Fubar to high (also tried realtime) and it still happens under a heavy load.

 In a semi-related note, I also constantly get a warning that says "this device can run faster is connected to a highspeed USB port." My computer is only 2 years old, so I feel like my USB ports should be USB 2.0, but I did just reformat. Could my USB drivers be causing this problem?

 edit: Just updated my drivers, turns out all I need to do was go into device manager and hit the "look for driver button." It did the rest. However, the sounds are still there._

 

Two things come to mind. First how old the computer happens to be is less important than what kind of processor and clock speed you are running and how much ram you have installed in your machine. If your machine is only two years old you probably have a robust enough processor to handle USB 2.0data flow while multi-tasking with no problem. It is worth checking though. Not having enough RAM is more likely to be a problem especially if you got your computer at a place like Best Buy on sale. Check both and let me know.
 Are you connected direct to a USB port or are you using a USB hub? If using a hub it needs to be a powered version.
 Are you still getting the USB 2.0 message after reinstalling the drivers?
 If you are, and the CPU and RAM check out then you are left with 2 possibilities: One, Windows was being its usual irratic self and did not really update anything when it updated the drivers. If that is the case you need to load the driver either from your original install disk of from online to force Windows to actually look for the correct driver. Two, the USB internal hub is screwed. That happends on occasion. I have seen it at least 3-4 times. If that proves to be the case, the fix is to buy an extremely inexpensive USB hub expansion card online and put it in your computer. That way the motherboard USB hub is bypassed.
 The bottom line is that you should not be getting any kind of message and you should also be able to multi-task via USB seamlessly with no noise or stutters if everything is working properly. USB 2.0 properly implemented is perfectly capable of handling the data flow required for playing any kind of music through your boa.
 Keep me posted and I will help any way I can. I know how frustrated I would be if I was experiencing your problem with my boa.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_question when you guys emailed them for the tracking number how long did it take them to respond? I sent them an email right after I ordered and am waiting on a response from them_

 

When I emailed them at "service@ibasso.com" it was on the day after I had placed my order. I took them no more than 4-5 hours to respond with complete tracking information since the product had already shipped. If you emailed them immediately after ordering, it is possible that they would wait until they have tracking information before they responded. From my experience, and others on this thread, they seem to consistently get the boa off and in transit within 48 hours, usually quicker.


----------



## mybeat

Do they respond if you ask them thru their web page?
 I've asked them 2 days ago and still no response.


----------



## inthecup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mybeat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do they respond if you ask them thru their web page?
 I've asked them 2 days ago and still no response._

 

I emailed them though service@ibasso.com last night and just got a my tracking number. It just left Hong Kong.


----------



## Snicewicz

Well I think I am going to pick up one of these now. Been doing quite a bit of reading on it, hopefully it complements my headsix.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Two things come to mind. First how old the computer happens to be is less important than what kind of processor and clock speed you are running and how much ram you have installed in your machine. If your machine is only two years old you probably have a robust enough processor to handle USB 2.0data flow while multi-tasking with no problem. It is worth checking though. Not having enough RAM is more likely to be a problem especially if you got your computer at a place like Best Buy on sale. Check both and let me know.
 Are you connected direct to a USB port or are you using a USB hub? If using a hub it needs to be a powered version.
 Are you still getting the USB 2.0 message after reinstalling the drivers?
 If you are, and the CPU and RAM check out then you are left with 2 possibilities: One, Windows was being its usual irratic self and did not really update anything when it updated the drivers. If that is the case you need to load the driver either from your original install disk of from online to force Windows to actually look for the correct driver. Two, the USB internal hub is screwed. That happends on occasion. I have seen it at least 3-4 times. If that proves to be the case, the fix is to buy an extremely inexpensive USB hub expansion card online and put it in your computer. That way the motherboard USB hub is bypassed.
 The bottom line is that you should not be getting any kind of message and you should also be able to multi-task via USB seamlessly with no noise or stutters if everything is working properly. USB 2.0 properly implemented is perfectly capable of handling the data flow required for playing any kind of music through your boa.
 Keep me posted and I will help any way I can. I know how frustrated I would be if I was experiencing your problem with my boa._

 


 Well, lets see what I can tell you. First of all, its a laptop, so I'm thinking putting in a new USB hub is not an option. I can however, call the manufacturer and get it fixed for free if its truly broken (I will break it myself if I have to) because I have the most ridiculous warranty money can buy. As far as system specs go, its got a Centrino Duo clocked at 2.0GHz and 1gig of RAM. 

 I'm pretty sure the drivers have been properly installed because the first thing I did was check to see if my external HD could move files faster. It can. Transfers now take 15 seconds instead of 15 minutes. Also, the warning is gone.

 Do they make a USB PCMCIA card? That would be a wonderful thing, I'm low on USB slots as it is.


----------



## dap_pad

I'm pretty sure they do make USB PCMCIA Cards.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've seen them before.


----------



## hockeyb213

they do make usb pcmcia cards darn I wonder when ibasso is going to answer my email hopefully sometime today (yes I understand it is in china so I am going by there day) if not then idk cuz I emailed them at the right address maybe they only email you after they send it out which should be today


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, lets see what I can tell you. First of all, its a laptop, so I'm thinking putting in a new USB hub is not an option. I can however, call the manufacturer and get it fixed for free if its truly broken (I will break it myself if I have to) because I have the most ridiculous warranty money can buy. As far as system specs go, its got a Centrino Duo clocked at 2.0GHz and 1gig of RAM. 

 I'm pretty sure the drivers have been properly installed because the first thing I did was check to see if my external HD could move files faster. It can. Transfers now take 15 seconds instead of 15 minutes. Also, the warning is gone.

 Do they make a USB PCMCIA card? That would be a wonderful thing, I'm low on USB slots as it is._

 

Lots of companies make USB PCmcia cards. Newegg.com has good prices on a range of such cards. The one I suggest is the 4 port Rosewill card. I would go for 4 over 2 ports since you are using up the expansion slot. Everything I have gotten from Rosewill has been top notch. It cost about $20 but you can find them even cheaper. That option allows you a cheap way to see if the problem is with your built in USB hub. Your processor and RAM should be sufficient although I usually go with 2 GB RAM. Windows eats RAM alive.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lots of companies make USB PCmcia cards. Newegg.com has good prices on a range of such cards. The one I suggest is the 4 port Rosewill card. I would go for 4 over 2 ports since you are using up the expansion slot. Everything I have gotten from Rosewill has been top notch. It cost about $20 but you can find them even cheaper. That option allows you a cheap way to see if the problem is with your built in USB hub. Your processor and RAM should be sufficient although I usually go with 2 GB RAM. Windows eats RAM alive._

 

With a 1gb of ram if he is running Vista he might need to increase his Buffer in Foobar.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With a 1gb of ram if he is running Vista he might need to increase his Buffer in Foobar._

 

If the laptop is 2 years old it is prob running Windows XP. If it is running Vista he needs to add 1GB of RAM like now. Vista needs a lot of RAM to consistently multitask successfully.


----------



## hockeyb213

possibly my laptop is 2 years old and it came with a free vista upgrade and what not so it is questionable about the os


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If the laptop is 2 years old it is prob running Windows XP. If it is running Vista he needs to add 1GB of RAM like now. Vista needs a lot of RAM to consistently multitask successfully._

 

*Shrug* VRAM ftw =)


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I am running windows XP. I am hoping to skip Vista completely because I have heard many good things about the upcoming Windows OS. 

 The only thing that worries me about PCMCIA cards is the fact that I need to hook up an AC adapted to them that is sold separately, or so I assume. The product description says that in order to use things that are powered (like the iBasso) I will need to hook up that adapter. However, I guess that I could just plug it into a regular USB port when I want to charge it, then turn off charging and return it to the expansion ports. 

 Does that sound like it would work? The iBasso doesn't draw any power then the charging switch is off does it?

 edit: I have also identified the worst crackling happens when I either refresh a big webpage, or I center click on my mouse and let it auto scroll at the right speed. Both of these things create a huge amount of noise.


----------



## Snicewicz

Has anyone tried the Boa with their LiveWires? I would love to hear how they paired considering I am debating which portable amp to get to go with them. Thanks.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_edit: I have also identified the worst crackling happens when I either refresh a big webpage, or I center click on my mouse and let it auto scroll at the right speed. Both of these things create a huge amount of noise._

 

sounds like your having usb cut out that or processor skipping.... try increasing the buffer size for ze music program.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sounds like your having usb cut out that or processor skipping.... try increasing the buffer size for ze music program._

 

Is there a way to do that manually? I have already changed the priority to "high" in the ctrl+alt+delete menu.


----------



## hockeyb213

does anyone know what ibasso business hours are?


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there a way to do that manually? I have already changed the priority to "high" in the ctrl+alt+delete menu._

 

At work at the moment but there should be buffer settings within the music program itself.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At work at the moment but there should be buffer settings within the music program itself._

 

Alright, I did find that option in the program and I have increased the buffer size. Lets see what happens!

 Edit: It seems to have helped a bit as most websites seems better now. However, I was just scrolling up and down facebook and it still crackles every time the screen moves even the slightest bit. Hmmm.


----------



## 4saken

So the general consensus here is that the iBasso Boa is the best amp under $200? How does it go against the mini3?


----------



## hockeyb213

when the mini 3 is not uniform since it can be built multiple ways and it depends on who builds it but yes ibasso is most likely your best bang for the buck under 200


----------



## chris_ah1

let's face it the next quality dac/amp above ibasso D2 is 2move for double really. £80 for D2, £155 for 2move. Amp section is supposedly better for 2move and runs 100hours low consumption mode as an amp with alkaline. it also has AD8610x2 which I know i like the sound of. Only possible downside is on the dac side with only PCM2702. 

 D2 has wolfson+PCM chip. dunno if it makes a difference. Similar dac setup to Pico. 

 Then you have to go from $175 (d2 boa) --> $275 (2move) --> $500 for the predator/pico level. 

 even govibe petite is almost $200 and very little info on how it compares 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 govibe petitie is only real price competitor to D2 boa and is much less known - so it might really be another good option.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *4saken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So the general consensus here is that the iBasso Boa is the best amp under $200? How does it go against the mini3?_

 

I have owned and tried several amps in the sub $200 range. At this point I would say that the boa, which is currently my primary portable amp, pretty much has the under $200 market to itself particularly when you take into consideration the excellent DAC.


----------



## chris_ah1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have owned and tried several amps in the sub $200 range. At this point I would say that the boa, which is currently my primary portable amp, pretty much has the under $200 market to itself particularly when you take into consideration the excellent DAC._

 

have you tried the govibe petite?


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chris_ah1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_have you tried the govibe petite?_

 

No. I have not had a chance to try out that amp.
 I would be very interested in hearing about it if you think it compares favorably with my current favorite, the boa.


----------



## battosai

Got my Boa today. My HD600 are shining, finally!!


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *battosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got my Boa today. My HD600 are shining, finally!!_

 

Welcome to the club. Yep. The little boa works great with both the HD600 and the HD650 phones.


----------



## dap_pad

Just got my Boa yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The DAC is pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The soundstage and imaging is much better than the Viper from my memory. But the amp section is a bit worse than the Viper from my memory, I should let it burn in though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the Silver looks really nice and matches my iTouch's Reflect case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pretty happy right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fast delivery too


----------



## jamato8

You have to wait a few hundred hours for the amp to come into full bloom. I haven't heard any amp that sounds totally great brand new. Well I have heard one portable like that but they aren't available, sadly.


----------



## ratdog

Haven't hooked it up to the ipod yet but have tried it via usb to my laptop. It sounds great. I'm hearing details I haven't heard before. Is the power supply to the amp undersupplied? It seems that I'm turning the volume close to max to get acceptable volume levels.


----------



## hockeyb213

did you flick the gain switch to high?


----------



## dap_pad

LOL ya... I'm going to wait till at least 200 hours to make a final verdict, jamato 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I find high gain sounds much better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 try turning the switch to high gain.


----------



## hockeyb213

haha yeah or maybe even 300 lol supposedly that is where the amp is "fully broken in"


----------



## azncookiecutter

I got mine last week, been listening to it ever since. Have to admit, it sounds very good.


----------



## hockeyb213

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *azncookiecutter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got mine last week, been listening to it ever since. Have to admit, it sounds very good._

 

how is your govibe compared to it?


----------



## ratdog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_did you flick the gain switch to high?_

 

Yes...I'm using Senn HD580's which are only 150 ohms which I wouldn't think would need high gain. Even on high gain I'm cranking it to the 4 o'clock position (with 5 o'clock being max) What position are others setting it at?


----------



## hockeyb213

well 4-5 is not that bad I have heard people say 3-4 it depends on the cans hey as long as your not at max volume and still not satisfied with your volume level then I say you are fine


----------



## ratdog

I hooked up my ipod via lineout and at the 4 0' clock position the volume was noticeably louder...not a HUGE difference though.

 I hooked up my cmoy which is powered by a 9v battery and it was able to achieve MUCH higher volume levels although at these levels it would clip.

 I am happy with the volume levels that the Boa achieves via usb my only concern was that it will distort at close to max volume but I haven't noticed any distortion or clipping.


----------



## hockeyb213

nah if right there should not be distorting at max volume from what others have said using the line out


----------



## Than

Has anyone compared the amp to the Headsix? I'm probably going to get one of the portables in this price range before summer's over.


----------



## hockeyb213

it is very comparable to the ibasso but I could not tell you which is better but either amp is great


----------



## ratdog

I use itunes and I just noticed I can control volume on the itunes program. Should this be possible? I set it at halfway.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *azncookiecutter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got mine last week, been listening to it ever since. Have to admit, it sounds very good._

 

I know your boa is no way near burnt in, but I am curious if you have any early impressions of the boa versus the Go-Vibe Petite.


----------



## azncookiecutter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know your boa is no way near burnt in, but I am curious if you have any early impressions of the boa versus the Go-Vibe Petite._

 

So far, the low end on the D2 is not as impactful as the Petite. Mids sound near the same, while the highs are a tad more prominent than the D2. The Go-Vibe Petite definitely has a tad more sibilance than the D2 at this point.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *azncookiecutter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So far, the low end on the D2 is not as impactful as the Petite. Mids sound near the same, while the highs are a tad more prominent than the D2. The Go-Vibe Petite definitely has a tad more sibilance than the D2 at this point._

 

Thanks for the comments. Keep us posted. I think at least a couple of us have been considering the Go-Vibe as a addition to our collection.


----------



## jpstereo

Anyone using their Boa with HD650s? Sounds great but I have my volume up nearly 3/'4 of the way on high gain (my laptop's volume is set to Max). Is anyone else using this much volume with their HD650s to get decent sound??? Again, quality of sound is great but just curious ...


----------



## chris_ah1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *azncookiecutter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So far, the low end on the D2 is not as impactful as the Petite. Mids sound near the same, while the highs are a tad more prominent than the D2. The Go-Vibe Petite definitely has a tad more sibilance than the D2 at this point._

 

Thanks for the quick comparison. Interestingly I have UM2s too so it is really very useful. It is good to see that they are so close. not liking the sound of sibilance - especially when I have a set of very bright cans (along with the usual cluster of senns)

 Is the DAC section of the D2 better??

 I think jamato is referring to the xin reference as the magical amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Unfortunately the xin reference is TOO GOOD so it makes my sa5000s sound their harshest because it is so amazingly extended and forceful in the highs and upper mids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In fact, the sound was so bright with sa5000s I had to switch to UM2s to relax.

 i guess if anyone wants a more portable solution the petite is going to be better - smaller and longer battery life in the sub $200 level. 
 extending it to 2move makes it a harder comparison. 
 as the boa and 2move are probably better at higher impedance cans. but in that case you should be thinking of a desktop setup instead. 

 *** Yes, itunes can vary the volume of your DAC - the DAC works like a sound card so can be controlled via the OS which itunes it altering.***


----------



## ratdog

Would using another program help the SQ...or doesn't it matter beacause the DAC in the Boa is the final processor? Also where should I set the volume on itunes? Will it degrade SQ if i turn it all the way up? I have it set right in the middle.


----------



## KromaXamorK

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpstereo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone using their Boa with HD650s? Sounds great but I have my volume up nearly 3/'4 of the way on high gain (my laptop's volume is set to Max). Is anyone else using this much volume with their HD650s to get decent sound??? Again, quality of sound is great but just curious ..._

 

I just try my HD600, I never really liked its sound but with the boa I find it much better, but the power level is a bit low with this headphone.


----------



## ratdog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpstereo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone using their Boa with HD650s? Sounds great but I have my volume up nearly 3/'4 of the way on high gain (my laptop's volume is set to Max). Is anyone else using this much volume with their HD650s to get decent sound??? Again, quality of sound is great but just curious ..._

 


 Make sure whatever program you are using on your laptop/computer has the volume set to high or close to high. I was told since it is a digital signal this won't cause distortion. Then you can control the volume from your analog DAC/amp source. If this is incorrect please let me know.


----------



## ratdog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_On my Boa is not bright at all. I would say if any dimmer it would be too dim but to me it is about perfect. 

 The volume control of the Boa is smaller in diameter and length than they Viper.

 After less than twelve hours there is good depth to the sound stage, the bass is light, but I would expect this for a while. Much more time is needed. The amp does allow you to hear well into the recording.

 The knob is a push on with a nylon insert that friction fits to the shaft. I shortened the one on the Viper, which is easy but the Boa does use a smaller knob than the Viper._

 


 I've always questioned the reasoning behind "break in" for an Amp/DAC. I understand headphones changing because the driver physically changes after being driven but do the electrical components on an amp really change that in turn would alter there audible characteristics?


----------



## Dash

Pagin Jamato:

 Please explain why the Predator takes so long to mature again.

 It has to do with the Cap changing after current flowing through it.

 Im not techinal enough though. I just know it sounds better to me with time usually.


----------



## jpstereo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ratdog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Make sure whatever program you are using on your laptop/computer has the volume set to high or close to high. I was told since it is a digital signal this won't cause distortion. Then you can control the volume from your analog DAC/amp source. If this is incorrect please let me know._

 

I have all sound levels maxed on the laptop. Just wish it had a bit more juice to drive my 650s! The sound is quite nice though ...


----------



## jamato8

There is an electron flow. There are chemical changes that occur as this flow is placed on "new" materials and one that occurs on materials that have not been used for some time in an electrical circuit. Dielectrics change with the interaction to this electrical flow as does the chemicals used in the capacitors and all the more true in electrolytics. The charge causes a change in alignment of the chemicals in caps. With the very low current used in the Predator and the fact that it has a very large capacitor, 15,000uf, the time needed to fully "form" everything takes many, many hours. It is a slow process. The Boa uses a smaller capacitor and takes less time to form. The PCB has traces and there is a capacitive effect of the traces and board. This also has a short period of break in. Again, there are alignments of polarity at the smallest level. This is also occurring with headphones at both a physical and electrical level. 

 There is no simple truth that a certain circuit is purely capacitive, inductive or resistive. They all interact and in a capacitor you have all three as you have with the other two components to a greater or lesser degree. It is something that always has to be dealt with. This is why signal layout is so important. You can use the same components and by altering the path you can change the sound. This is part of the refinement of the initial design. 

 I think by now many have heard the changes in their amps as the amp "burns-in" or forms.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is an electron flow. There are chemical changes that occur as this flow is placed on "new" materials and one that occurs on materials that have not been used for some time in an electrical circuit. Dielectrics change with the interaction to this electrical flow as does the chemicals used in the capacitors and all the more true in electrolytics. The charge causes a change in alignment of the chemicals in caps. With the very low current used in the Predator and the fact that it has a very large capacitor, 15,000uf, the time needed to fully "form" everything takes many, many hours. It is a slow process. The Boa uses a smaller capacitor and takes less time to form. The PCB has traces and there is a capacitive effect of the traces and board. This also has a short period of break in. Again, there are alignments of polarity at the smallest level. This is also occurring with headphones at both a physical and electrical level. 

 There is no simple truth that a certain circuit is purely capacitive, inductive or resistive. They all interact and in a capacitor you have all three as you have with the other two components to a greater or lesser degree. It is something that always has to be dealt with. This is why signal layout is so important. You can use the same components and by altering the path you can change the sound. This is part of the refinement of the initial design. 

 I think by now many have heard the changes in their amps as the amp "burns-in" or forms._

 

*Wooosh* right over my head lol


----------



## Dash

Thanks Jam.

 I just know I like it better with time.

 BTW, I heard from iBasso that the D3 will be similiar in design to the D2 but with a true lineout function. It should be able to be used like the D1 as a true standalone DAC.

 Might be old news.

 Jam,

 I take it you really dig the Boa with the Ultrasones?


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is an electron flow. There are chemical changes that occur as this flow is placed on "new" materials and one that occurs on materials that have not been used for some time in an electrical circuit. Dielectrics change with the interaction to this electrical flow as does the chemicals used in the capacitors and all the more true in electrolytics. The charge causes a change in alignment of the chemicals in caps. With the very low current used in the Predator and the fact that it has a very large capacitor, 15,000uf, the time needed to fully "form" everything takes many, many hours. It is a slow process. The Boa uses a smaller capacitor and takes less time to form. The PCB has traces and there is a capacitive effect of the traces and board. This also has a short period of break in. Again, there are alignments of polarity at the smallest level. This is also occurring with headphones at both a physical and electrical level. 

 There is no simple truth that a certain circuit is purely capacitive, inductive or resistive. They all interact and in a capacitor you have all three as you have with the other two components to a greater or lesser degree. It is something that always has to be dealt with. This is why signal layout is so important. You can use the same components and by altering the path you can change the sound. This is part of the refinement of the initial design. 

 I think by now many have heard the changes in their amps as the amp "burns-in" or forms._

 

Thanks for the explanation!! Surprisingly it actually made a great deal of sense to me.
 I am like everyone else. Whatever causes it, burn in is a very real process with any piece of well designed electronics. I have noticed it with both large and small amps and certainly with high quality headphones like the SE530 which are my primary phones for portable use.
 My primary Stax electrostatic amp literally took a couple of years to fully burn in.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Jam.

 I just know I like it better with time.

 BTW, I heard from iBasso that the D3 will be similiar in design to the D2 but with a true lineout function. It should be able to be used like the D1 as a true standalone DAC.

 Might be old news.

 Jam,

 I take it you really dig the Boa with the Ultrasones?_

 

Yes, the D3 should be very interesting. It will also use batteries that will need to be externally recharged (taken out of the unit) but will offer some nice useable features. 

 Either the Proline 750's or my Ed. 9 sound great with the Boa.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Looks like I'm shipping my laptop out for about a week to get my USB ports fixed. I hope this solves my crackling problem! All three of my USB ports are broken anyway, the plastic cover that holds the pins in the right spot has somehow worked its way out on every port.


----------



## Dash

Makes me wonder if the D3 could be powered via a wallwart. I am sitting here wondering if the D3 might not be more flexible for future. Patch me over on source/front now and still be viable as a DAC into a better home amp later.


----------



## Vilicus

Hai, Nick. Glad to see you on here.

 What's this talk of the D3? I haven't heard anything of it yet.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vilicus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hai, Nick. Glad to see you on here.

 What's this talk of the D3? I haven't heard anything of it yet._

 

Oh hey man! Yeah, I am the proud owner of a D2 so I have been posting here a bit.


----------



## Vilicus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh hey man! Yeah, I am the proud owner of a D2 so I have been posting here a bit._

 

Lucky...

 I'm selling my 360 and all of my stuff to be able to afford this expensive audio equipment.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vilicus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lucky...

 I'm selling my 360 and all of my stuff to be able to afford this expensive audio equipment._

 

I think I have all that I need for now. I like to upgrade slowly and only when I am actually disappointed by the quality of my rig. I only own some SR80's and the Boa now. I will probably stick with this until I decide to pick up my next pair of phones which will most likely be HD555s. Past that, I have no idea what I want.


----------



## Vilicus

I'll be picking up some 880's sometime after October. And I'm getting the Boa asap along with a speaker amp. Should hold me over for quite a while.


----------



## ZackP

Aw what a cute reuinion.


----------



## Vilicus

Hai, Zack!

 There is a guy from Santa Rosa (a town about 15 miles away from me in this thread).


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZackP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Aw what a cute reuinion._

 

Oh crap! Zack is here too!


----------



## Vilicus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh crap! Zack is here too!_

 

You didn't know that?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vilicus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You didn't know that?_

 

I knew he had an account, my post was more in reference to his presence in this thread. 

 So to keep the spam here to a minimum, I just picked up a bunch of new albums for the Boa. Good recording makes the thing shine so much more.

 I grabbed some of the DCC Metallica Remasters as well as Eric Clapton's _Unplugged_.


----------



## Vilicus

How does it sound with metal, and are you using the DAC portion of it?


----------



## wsoxfan

I am thinking about ordering a pico amp. I already have the boa and am interested in any comparisons anyone can make between the two.


----------



## chris_ah1

pico is probably less coloured and more detailed - i hear time and time again how neutral the pico is almost to a fault.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vilicus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does it sound with metal, and are you using the DAC portion of it?_

 

I haven't even tried just the amp yet, I have only used it right out of my computer. My Zune is in for repairs. So yes, I am using the DAC portion.

 It really depends on the metal. I didn't notice a big difference on most metal, but it really loves the Metallica DCC remasters as well as Black Sabbath. It really seems to need good source material. Most of my crappier recordings and low bitrate stuff sounds almost the same as it did right out of the headphone jack. The good stuff gets GREAT though.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chris_ah1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_pico is probably less coloured and more detailed - i hear time and time again how neutral the pico is almost to a fault._

 

Yeh. That is pretty much the same thing that I have heard. Everyone I have come across online that has one seems to swear by it. But I am a little concerned about the "almost total lack of color". I happen to like the slight warmth that the boa seems to add to the music. That combined with the fact that the most recent version of the pico is more than twice the cost of the boa without the dac function has led me to hesitate.


----------



## chris_ah1

predator might be what you're looking for - again people swear by it - then again I would if i paid $500+ for it. As with pico+dac. 

 Either way, at the low end you have ibasso D2+govibe petite, then 2move from meier in the notch above, but still before pico/predator territory so you do have a fair bit to choose from. 

 I think it's an exciting time to be choosing a portable amp+dac.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chris_ah1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_predator might be what you're looking for - again people swear by it - then again I would if i paid $500+ for it. As with pico+dac. 

 Either way, at the low end you have ibasso D2+govibe petite, then 2move from meier in the notch above, but still before pico/predator territory so you do have a fair bit to choose from. 

 I think it's an exciting time to be choosing a portable amp+dac._

 

Yeh. I pretty much agree with how you laid it out. I am looking at all the amp/dac combos that you identifed. And you are also correct that it is a fun and exciting time to be looking into amp/dac combos.
 And of course, then you have the who other dimension of desk amps. I have not really gotten into them yet since I have been totally satisfied with my Stax headphone/amp combo.


----------



## Vilicus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I haven't even tried just the amp yet, I have only used it right out of my computer. My Zune is in for repairs. So yes, I am using the DAC portion.

 It really depends on the metal. I didn't notice a big difference on most metal, but it really loves the Metallica DCC remasters as well as Black Sabbath. It really seems to need good source material. Most of my crappier recordings and low bitrate stuff sounds almost the same as it did right out of the headphone jack. The good stuff gets GREAT though._

 

What is low bit rate for you? Because about half of my music is 320, while about 90% of the remaining is 256 vbr.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vilicus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is low bit rate for you? Because about half of my music is 320, while about 90% of the remaining is 256 vbr._

 

In my opinion, both of those are fine. I consider my low bit rate stuff to be 192 and below.


----------



## PixelSquish

so what happens when u need a new battery


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *idiotekniQues* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so what happens when u need a new battery_

 

I raised that same question earlier in this thread. Essentially the answer is "not to worry" unless you have a defective battery. The lith ion battery in the boa is rated for around something over 300 charge cycles. My experience with the boa is that it consistently gets around 35 hours to a charge. 500X35=10500 hours. That is one **** load of hours. Averaging useage of about 6 hours a day that would put you in need of a replacement battery in about 5-6 years at the earliest and probably later.
 All this assumes of course that the battery is up to specs to start with and that you manage your charge cycles properly by only having the charge ciruit on when you actually need to charge the battery. Otherwise it will cycle continuously and vastly diminish the life expectancy.
 Worse case, the battery does seem to be use replaceable. It is not to hard to get into the boa itself and the battery they use should be available online although I have yet to check that out.
 Worst case for someone that is timid about opening up electronics, would be a round trip to China every five years or so.


----------



## PixelSquish

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I raised that same question earlier in this thread. Essentially the answer is "not to worry" unless you have a defective battery. The lith ion battery in the boa is rated for around something over 300 charge cycles. My experience with the boa is that it consistently gets around 35 hours to a charge. 500X35=10500 hours. That is one **** load of hours. Averaging useage of about 6 hours a day that would put you in need of a replacement battery in about 5-6 years at the earliest and probably later.
 All this assumes of course that the battery is up to specs to start with and that you manage your charge cycles properly by only having the charge ciruit on when you actually need to charge the battery. Otherwise it will cycle continuously and vastly diminish the life expectancy.
 Worse case, the battery does seem to be use replaceable. It is not to hard to get into the boa itself and the battery they use should be available online although I have yet to check that out.
 Worst case for someone that is timid about opening up electronics, would be a round trip to China every five years or so._

 

sounds good.

 it seems some people have been using this with the zune headphone out with success. 

 i think this amp will go on my list for my first amp.

 does anybody have experience with this amp and the triple.fi's?


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *idiotekniQues* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sounds good.

 it seems some people have been using this with the zune headphone out with success. 

 i think this amp will go on my list for my first amp.

 does anybody have experience with this amp and the triple.fi's?_

 

My primary portable rig is an 80GB Zune paired with Shure SE530s and the boa. I use the dock so I can take advantage of the line out for the Zune whenever I can. But it works wonderfully with the headphone out as well. I was worried going in that the combination of the boa and the 530s both of which are know for accurate sonic reproduction that the microsofts stupid refusal to provide any loseless mp3 option would be a fatal weakness. Amazingly, the 192 bitrate data souce that the Zune provides works way better than I expected. 
 The boa deepens the base, broadens the sound stage and greatly boosts the volume without any noticable distortion. Somehow the boa manages to do its magic and still be very forgiving. I listen to my Zune now for hours at a time and never feel that the music is thin or ill defined.
 Of course the reproduction does not measure up to my SACD paid with my Stax electostats but that would be mixing apples and oranges.
 I have not had a chance yet myself to pair the boa with triple.fi but from comments I have read, the match is excellent.
 I choose the 530s over the triple.fi after extensive side by side comparison a few months ago.


----------



## hockeyb213

I have shure se530's and my boa is coming tomorrow! My lod is also coming this week so I am very excited and I can note I have seen many people say the boa goes very well with iem's so I would not be worried


----------



## DayoftheGreek

What is this talk of liming mp3's at 192. Does the Zune resample things on the device? I'm sure I've loaded it with mp3s >192. I've also have quite a bit of WMA lossless on my Zune.

 Is there something going on I don't know about?


----------



## richierich

I believe when you transfer music files over to the Zune it down samples them to the highest bitrate of 192kbps.


----------



## PixelSquish

alright. well i ordered one of these to pair with my zune and triple.fi's

 hope i get it this week


----------



## PixelSquish

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *richierich* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe when you transfer music files over to the Zune it down samples them to the highest bitrate of 192kbps._

 

this is not a mandatory setting.

 simply go into the settings>device while your zune is connected and you can set it to whatever you want or to not even bother converting your mp3 files.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *idiotekniQues* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this is not a mandatory setting.

 simply go into the settings>device while your zune is connected and you can set it to whatever you want or to not even bother converting your mp3 files._

 

You are right about being able to adjust the device settings for the Zune if your source is >192. I was not very clear in my original post. Since I have the monthly unlimited access Zune pass, I end up getting almost all my music for download to the Zune from that source. Everything that comes down from the Zune Marketplace is at 192.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *idiotekniQues* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this is not a mandatory setting.

 simply go into the settings>device while your zune is connected and you can set it to whatever you want or to not even bother converting your mp3 files._

 

I thought so. This is a feature that is part of the newest software and it is completely optional. I really hope people aren't checking the software options before complaining about it.


----------



## PixelSquish

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just purchased a D2 from iBasso this Monday. I already received it yesterday all the way from China. 
 If you use paypal, they do the currency conversion for you. The total cost to me to have it shipped to St. Louis MO was $187.62
 I have used it for about 12 of the last 24 hours and it is simply amazing. Well worth the money.
 I have it paired with my Shure SE530s and the overal sound experience rivals that of my amped Stax Electrostics.
 For portable use I have it hooked up to a Zune 80GB unit and the sound is fabulous considering the built in limitations of the Zune mp3 reliance._

 

i must say this post helped in making me buy this unit today. since i have the zune80 and some triple.fi's - my main usage for these is portable.

 if the zune to the boa with the shures is that good. i am looking forward to this with the triple.fi's


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *idiotekniQues* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i must say this post helped in making me buy this unit today. since i have the zune80 and some triple.fi's - my main usage for these is portable.

 if the zune to the boa with the shures is that good. i am looking forward to this with the triple.fi's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I dont think that you will be disappointed. I have not been. After about 10 days of use now the sound stage, definition, and bass are all settling in quite nicely.
 Let me know what you think.


----------



## hockeyb213

well after getting my boa I can say it is incredible tiny (and I emphasize tiny) little amp goes wonderfully with my iems!


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_well after getting my boa I can say it is incredible tiny (and I emphasize tiny) little amp goes wonderfully with my iems!_

 

Welcome to the boa club!!! Yeh. The boa just does wonders for the SE530s and they start out being about as good as you can get in terms of IEMs.


----------



## inthecup

After spending the weekend with my new boa, using it with my 225's and PK2's (simply awesome). The question has come, will it drive those HD650's, or the HD600's, how about the AKG 701's. I have some D2000's closed cans coming which should be no problem for the boa, but how about the hard to drive cans. Any boa owners out there been using it to with the hard to drive cans. Thanks for your input.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *inthecup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After spending the weekend with my new boa, using it with my 225's and PK2's (simply awesome). The question has come, will it drive those HD650's, or the HD600's, how about the AKG 701's. I have some D2000's closed cans coming which should be no problem for the boa, but how about the hard to drive cans. Any boa owners out there been using it to with the hard to drive cans. Thanks for your input._

 

I am curious if you are getting the pico amp/dac or just the amp? I have been thinking about getting the pico and would be very interested in hearing what you think of the comparison between the 2 amps.


----------



## inthecup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am curious if you are getting the pico amp/dac or just the amp? I have been thinking about getting the pico and would be very interested in hearing what you think of the comparison between the 2 amps._

 

I'm getting the amp/dac, I just got sick of waiting for the Pico so I pulled the trigger on the boa, can't beat it for the price. Since it's my 1st amp/dac I can't believe the difference in sound compared with no amp. Now I'm wondering if the Pico is that much better then the boa. I know I can sell either one so probably going to go ahead and get the Pico and just sell one of them. I do most of my listening from my laptop and the Pico's dac is considered the best of most portables. That is why I'm still going to give the Pico a shot even tho I'm very satisfied with the boa.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *inthecup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm getting the amp/dac, I just got sick of waiting for the Pico so I pulled the trigger on the boa, can't beat it for the price. Since it's my 1st amp/dac I can't believe the difference in sound compared with no amp. Now I'm wondering if the Pico is that much better then the boa. I know I can sell either one so probably going to go ahead and get the Pico and just sell one of them. I do most of my listening from my laptop and the Pico's dac is considered the best of most portables. That is why I'm still going to give the Pico a shot even tho I'm very satisfied with the boa._

 

Nice position to be in. You are right in thinking that you would not have any trouble selling either of the amp/dacs. The boa is obviously such a great unit for the price and the pico has a lot of buzz behind it and it hard to get at least quickly. I was amazed at how fast the boa got to me all the way from China.
 Like I said earlier, keep me posted on how the two compare. I am pretty sure that the pico will come out ahead as it should costing more than twice as much. From what I can tell the pico amp/dac combo goes for about $500. Is that about right from your experience?


----------



## Mazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *inthecup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After spending the weekend with my new boa, using it with my 225's and PK2's (simply awesome). The question has come, will it drive those HD650's, or the HD600's, how about the AKG 701's. I have some D2000's closed cans coming which should be no problem for the boa, but how about the hard to drive cans. Any boa owners out there been using it to with the hard to drive cans. Thanks for your input._

 

I tried it at a meet on the weekend with DT990's (don't recall which model). The room had a lot of conversation so I had the headphone volume quite loud. The Boa was getting near the top of its output range but seemed adequate to me. Depending on how loud you listen YMMV. I don't know how the DT990's and 701's compare in terms of difficulty to drive.

 I also tried the DT990's with a Pico and it had a lot more headroom on the volume control, but I wasn't making any attempt to precisely match sound level, so the Pico seems like it has more drive.


----------



## PixelSquish

hey i ordered mine sunday from nj. how long do you think it will take?

 i emailed monday morning, asking for a tracking # but no dice yet


----------



## inthecup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *idiotekniQues* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey i ordered mine sunday from nj. how long do you think it will take?

 i emailed monday morning, asking for a tracking # but no dice yet_

 

I would start looking for the big brown truck tomorrow.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *idiotekniQues* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey i ordered mine sunday from nj. how long do you think it will take?

 i emailed monday morning, asking for a tracking # but no dice yet_

 

I ordered mine on 2AM Friday morning and got it Monday. Also note that it shipped across non-business days. I'm not sure how that happened. Expect it tomorrow.


----------



## PixelSquish

hey cool. at least i get a present on my first day home from being let go due to restructuring at my company


----------



## Dash

Id say tom or thursday.


----------



## wsoxfan

Ordered mine on a Sunday nite and got it on the next Thursday.


----------



## PixelSquish

crap. they emailed me my tracking number today. dhl says my package is still in hong kong - shipping info received 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 man i ordered this on sunday.


----------



## Dash

When I ordered my D1, it arrived at my house before the tracking information was updated.


----------



## hockeyb213

yeah well when I ordered from em not to long ago it took them 3 days to get the package out lol but once it is gone it ships in 2-3 days


----------



## ratdog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *idiotekniQues* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_crap. they emailed me my tracking number today. dhl says my package is still in hong kong - shipping info received 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 man i ordered this on sunday._

 


 Athos,

 The same thing happened to me...I ordered on Saturday and they didn't ship till Tuesday. Once they ship though it came EXTREMELY fast. If they ship today you will probably have it by Friday


----------



## raekwonse

Does anyone know how this compares to the Zero DAC/Amp? I know one is portable and one isn't, but they're both around the same price range and do the same thing (I have optical on my laptop).

 My source is my Macbook and I will be using a pair of DT-880s with this. I'm especially interested in which one would have better bass.


----------



## PixelSquish

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ratdog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Athos,

 The same thing happened to me...I ordered on Saturday and they didn't ship till Tuesday. Once they ship though it came EXTREMELY fast. If they ship today you will probably have it by Friday_

 

but im gonna cry!!!


----------



## arnette83

Hi guys,

 I want to know whether the d2 boa will help give bass boost for my etymotic er4p. Is it a good combo? if not, any portable amp suggestions for my er4p Thanks


----------



## fatman711

how does this compare to the petite?


----------



## chris_ah1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fatman711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how does this compare to the petite?_

 

In terms of SQ only? I think someone said that the petite was less rolled off in the highs and almost sibilant at times. I've asked this question a number of times recently and even in this thread I think so have a quick scroll through.


----------



## boodi

NO ONE's GROWN TIRED OF HIS BOA ? 

 It's kind of hard that all the world is still straight happy fullstop , no D2 Boa on the FS Forum still , I expect to see some soon


----------



## hockeyb213

LOL your looking for a used one I guess? Well unless someone is looking to upgrade these things are well worth their new price


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boodi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_NO ONE's GROWN TIRED OF HIS BOA ? 

 It's kind of hard that all the world is still straight happy fullstop , no D2 Boa on the FS Forum still , I expect to see some soon_

 

Quite the opposite! I have had mine for 2 weeks now and it seems to improve with each passing day. Today while working out on my exercise bike and using a source as limited as my 80GB Zune, I was once again thoroughly impressed at how the little boa handles subtle vocals and acoustic guitar riffs in the "Action Packed -Best of Richard Thompson" that was my music of the moment.


----------



## Snicewicz

I ordered mine late on the 22nd about 11 PM and I received the thing this morning at 10 AM!

 Its so tiny and it sounds amazing


----------



## boodi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL your looking for a used one I guess? Well unless someone is looking to upgrade these things are well worth their new price_


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Snicewicz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered mine late on the 22nd about 11 PM and I received the thing this morning at 10 AM!

 Its so tiny and it sounds amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Welcome to the boa lovers club!
 You will find that the little snake just gets better and better. Best amp/dac for its price period.
 I am using it paired with my Shure SE530s with fabulous results. Let us know how the boa works out with your 650s. The are the next regular cans on my list. I had 590s and loved them until after hundeds of hours of faithful serive one channel finally gave out. Rest in peace!
 My main reg cans are Stax electrostats, which are incomparable as far as I am concerned, but I am looking for something a little different. I have tentatively settled on the 650s because, although their are better headphones out there, it is possible to get the 650s for around $350. Hard to beat them at that price.


----------



## Snicewicz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Welcome to the boa lovers club!
 You will find that the little snake just gets better and better. Best amp/dac for its price period.
 I am using it paired with my Shure SE530s with fabulous results. Let us know how the boa works out with your 650s. The are the next regular cans on my list. I had 590s and loved them until after hundeds of hours of faithful serive one channel finally gave out. Rest in peace!
 My main reg cans are Stax electrostats, which are incomparable as far as I am concerned, but I am looking for something a little different. I have tentatively settled on the 650s because, although their are better headphones out there, it is possible to get the 650s for around $350. Hard to beat them at that price._

 

Thanks. My first thoughts when I opened the package was, "Wow, its that small?!" This is my first portable amp and I am very pleased. I will let you know how the 650s sound but I have to run out to the store and get a 1/4 to 1/8 adapter. Right now I am listening to the Boa with my ALO recabled 780s and they sound amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 The Boa wont get much more use today though because my LD MKV is out for delivery today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will update when I go to ratshack for an adapter, I can't wait for my grado one to get here.


----------



## Dihnekis

Anyone care to compare this as a DAC/Amp against the Zero 24 bit as a DAC/Amp?

 I'm considering both, as there is only a slight price difference, and I don't need something portable.


----------



## Snicewicz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dihnekis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone care to compare this as a DAC/Amp against the Zero 24 bit as a DAC/Amp?

 I'm considering both, as there is only a slight price difference, and I don't need something portable._

 

If anyone else is interested in this I could do an in-depth review (It would be my first) between the 2 as I was listening to my 650s out of the Zero before my Boa and MK V came today. 

 I won't post it here but in a new thread, I do not want to thread jack.


----------



## inthecup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Snicewicz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If anyone else is interested in this I could do an in-depth review (It would be my first) between the 2 as I was listening to my 650s out of the Zero before my Boa and MK V came today. 

 I won't post it here but in a new thread, I do not want to thread jack._

 

That would be helpful to me, I listen to my boa from my iPod and laptop. I have considered something other then a portable and the zero always seemed like a good choice to me.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Snicewicz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If anyone else is interested in this I could do an in-depth review (It would be my first) between the 2 as I was listening to my 650s out of the Zero before my Boa and MK V came today. 

 I won't post it here but in a new thread, I do not want to thread jack._

 

I think several of us would be interested. I don't think that you have to concerned about "thread jacking" here. One of the best things about this thread is that various individuals have done exactly what you are talking about doing: comparing other possible amp/dac solutions with the boa.


----------



## Snicewicz

Okay, I will work on it tonight when I get back from Baseball, but it might take me a day or so, I want it to be a good review considering it would be my first.


----------



## Dihnekis

Cool, I anxiously await it... can't determine which is best.


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...I don't think that you have to concerned about "thread jacking" here..._

 


 x2


 There is an enormous amount of jacking on this thread...


----------



## PixelSquish

ratdog you were dead on. the boa arrived this morning. this thing feels very well made, and the size is great, and it is light. 

 so far i must say i do not notice much of a difference coming out of my zune with the boa vs directly on the headphone out.

 maybe i just dont have the ears?


----------



## chris_ah1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *idiotekniQues* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ratdog you were dead on. the boa arrived this morning. this thing feels very well made, and the size is great, and it is light. 

 so far i must say i do not notice much of a difference coming out of my zune with the boa vs directly on the headphone out.

 maybe i just dont have the ears? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I wouldn't worry about it. You will hear differences more with different music. However, please be true to yourself in finding no real difference. what i hate is when people say xyz to begin with, then magically feel they start to hear things like abc. 

 Chances are, the more you listen, the more you will find new and better because you will start to analyse the sound - you will start to understand better what you are listening to. It's not that amps improve the sound overnight (sometimes they do but only with bad headphone out ports and with cans that need amping like UM2 or DT880 or sen HD650 etc), they improve nuance and subtleties that you will start to hear and will make you smile as you rediscover your music. 

 All in all, this is often a gradual process. The brain hears what it remembers most of the time rather than what it actually hears much like the eyes - you must untrain it. 

 However, the zune headphone out is pretty good from all accounts and probably has enough power and clarity and quality to drive the triplefis adequately except under the most intense of analytical listening with very high quality source material.


----------



## PixelSquish

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chris_ah1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wouldn't worry about it. You will hear differences more with different music. However, please be true to yourself in finding no real difference. what i hate is when people say xyz to begin with, then magically feel they start to hear things like abc. 

 Chances are, the more you listen, the more you will find new and better because you will start to analyse the sound - you will start to understand better what you are listening to. It's not that amps improve the sound overnight (sometimes they do but only with bad headphone out ports and with cans that need amping like UM2 or DT880 or sen HD650 etc), they improve nuance and subtleties that you will start to hear and will make you smile as you rediscover your music. 

 All in all, this is often a gradual process. The brain hears what it remembers most of the time rather than what it actually hears much like the eyes - you must untrain it. 

 However, the zune headphone out is pretty good from all accounts and probably has enough power and clarity and quality to drive the triplefis adequately except under the most intense of analytical listening with very high quality source material._

 


 thanks. i know it was quite soon to make a definitive result - but u r right, from the way people talk you think you might have that eureka moment. 


 i am spending time now since i am home just listening to a lot of different choons to let it settle in and observe.


----------



## PixelSquish

---


----------



## spickerish

Will the Boa be able to power a HD600 from a laptop?


----------



## RAQemUP

The D2 Viper (same as D2 Boa for the most part) powers my modded HD580 great.


----------



## Dihnekis

So... anyone with a Zero and a D2 care to compare them? I am looking for a DAC/AMP, and either one will work well for me.


----------



## chris_ah1

-------sry


----------



## Snicewicz

Sorry I have been really busy in the past few days but I am working on the review, slowly but surely.


----------



## PixelSquish

well for all the problems ive had with the high-pitched noise ive posted abuot. now that i have my zune volume maxed out, and the boa at about 48% volume with gain on high and very little if any interfering noise - 

 i do say i hear a very slight but beneficial difference to the sound. the bass seems to tighten up just a tad and the upper mids and highs seem to sparkle jsut that lil bit more that i was lookin for. ive done about 20-30 times where ive been switchin back and forth from boa to just zune on the same parts of various tracks and i notice a subtle but definite difference.

 it is what i wanted, but is it worth the 180 bucks it took to get here? not sure about that. i would like to see microsoft come out with a real line-out for sure.

 im tempted to get an ipod clasic but i really do dig the zune interface with their dual touch as well as click squircle, plus the screen is so nice at 3" - the 2.5 of the ipod just feels pedestrian compared to this. i dont want to go to a smaller screen in the slightest.

 still waitin to see what boa says about my noise while touching issue. and what microsoft does about the line out if anything. but for now, ill keep the status quo.


----------



## chris_ah1

Yes, because ultimately amping a headphone out is just going to give you more of the same sound - most of the point of headphone amps is you are replacing most of the lowquality output stages in the player with your higher quality one. 

 And tbh the zune has a good port anyway to drive most medium to low end buds/iems perfectly. Even the high end ones adequately. 

 Is there no zune dock or line out at all???

 But also, beware, not all line outs are true lineouts. 

 Lastly, compared to headphone ports from two years ago or so the ones on players today are MUCH better - it used to be that you needed amps and line out to simply NOT hear static, hiss, electrical noise and HD spin on the player. or at least mitigate it.


----------



## aegid

Quote:


 Is there no zune dock or line out at all??? 
 

From another part of head-fi (http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f70/zu...t-dock-252703/):

  Quote:


 I did buy one and discovered that you have to have all of these items, Zune docking station, Zune Power supply, The Zune Remote control unit and the made for Zune mini to RCA cable (if you try and use a after market mini to RCA cable you will find that the socket for the mini plug is recessed on the Zune dock!). All of these items must be present and accounted for or the line out signal will not be unlocked from the device. In other words Microsoft wants the user to purchase all of these items in order for you to use the level line out signal. I cant tell you how disappointed I was when I discovered that the line out signal was some how internally locked. Bummer. 
 

 Quote:


 Belkin Zune TuneBase FM transmitter gets the line out.

 That Belkin Zune device plugs into the cigarette lighter, so it's providing power to the Zune, I am guessing all the other prerequisites are also built into the device. So that therefore enables the use of the line-out on the device.


----------



## hmpf




----------



## neodyme60

Does anyone have an opinion on the UM2+Boa combination?


----------



## jamato8

They sound fine together but I am not a big fan of the UM2. The amp is quiet with good bass delivery, or as good as the 2's can be. The detail of the Boa does help.


----------



## miniduncan

Got my boa just over a week ago, my first foray into amps/DACs. I think i'll write up a review from my slightly un-trained ear some point soon. But as yet i don't think i've listened to it enough, (first battery charge hasn't run out yet!).

 One thing i can say already however, is that the interconnect cable supplied (not the one which can be bought from the site) isn't overly well built. The plastic covering snapped at one of the connectors on the first day i had it, leaving the cable exposed. Serves me right for being cheap i guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That appears to be all the will break though, the Boa is built like a rock, which makes a nice change to most electronic devices these days. Very pleased with it so far. Review to come soon.


----------



## tekdemon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_vista home basic

 ima try and kill all anti-virus programs and vista defender incase it is cutting usb snyc during system auto scans._

 

Hmm...I also run Vista Home Basic and we both have skipping problems...
 Wonder if it's related or just a coincidence.

 Just for full disclosure I run a Dell Vostro 1400.


----------



## tekdemon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmmm, on my work laptop running Vista I found that I was getting interruptions of up to 3s in the audio stream with a different DAC/AMP (and without ASIO4ALL). Then I discovered it happening using the onboard sound card. Some drivers lock up the CPU for much longer than they should. (Search for a downloadable DPC Latency tool from syscon.de (?) and IIRC something called MSRATTv3 from Microsoft. I haven't had time to debug my laptop yet and figure out which driver is doing it, but I've noticed driver latencies of several ms correlated with audio breaks.)

 You can usually make things better by increasing the buffer length in your music player (or audio driver). If this fixes it it suggests that sort of problem. If it doesn't the problem may be deeper and more complicated.

 I start running ASIO4ALL when I got the Boa and began with fairly short buffers. On my home WinXP box I had to increase the buffer sizes again because I would get small glitches._

 

Oh wow...that DPC program is helpful...I'm getting spikes all the way to the max 16000 microsecond part...on a hunch I used the hardware switch for my wifi and killed it...and immediately it stopped giving red bars.

 Time to go find some decent wifi drivers I guess!


----------



## havec

Anybody using the D2 Boa with a UMPC?

 I think that the 2 devices are made for one another.

 I'm waiting for the MSI Wind to come out to see what it does to the prices on Asus' eee pc and then buy either one or the other along with the D2 Boa.

 Also, is there any problem paying with your Visa with the exchange rate from the US?


----------



## isao2k8

Can anyone have some impression about "D2 Boa vs Headstage Lyrix Pro Total" on SQ?
 I'm torn between them, they have similar price, similar functions.


----------



## Mazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tekdemon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh wow...that DPC program is helpful...I'm getting spikes all the way to the max 16000 microsecond part...on a hunch I used the hardware switch for my wifi and killed it...and immediately it stopped giving red bars.

 Time to go find some decent wifi drivers I guess!_

 

On my work Vista laptop I get interruptions of up to 5 or 6 seconds every few songs when playing music from a Samba share accessed via WiFi. I did a short test copying the files to the laptop and playing them from the local copy and didn't see any interruptions but a longer test is required. Maybe something very laggy in the network, and/or insufficient file caching in the player. Increasing the Winamp buffer size helps a little, but not much...


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tekdemon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm...I also run Vista Home Basic and we both have skipping problems...
 Wonder if it's related or just a coincidence.

 Just for full disclosure I run a Dell Vostro 1400._

 

Vostro 1400 here also. To fix the problem for me at least was to set Foobar to Real Time priority in the task manager and also give the program some buffer memory. 

 If you're WiFi is cutting into your USB thats pretty odd. Normally the only thing to cut into the USB is Anti-Virus, Firewalls, Printing stuff, so on and so forth. What Wireless card do you have in the Lappy Im running the Intel 4965N or whatever.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

OK guys, I have a small writeup for you. My friends recently asked me today (a few weeks since I first got my Boa) how I liked it. So at first I said, eh, its alright. It was great when I first got it but the "new toy" feeling has worn off and I am used to the sound signature. I hadn't really noticed it going above and beyond lately. Up until this point I had been afraid to do a direct A/B comparison with my headphone out on my laptop because I was worried I wouldn't hear a difference and I would have to admit to myself I wasted money. I was pretty skeptical coming into this. So I decided to try a comparison.

 My source material was Jaco Pastorius' self titled album, ripped in lossless. I am listening through Grado SR80's and Foobar2000 is my player. Gain is set to low. I had just listened through the entire album through the Boa and switched back to the headphone out. As soon as the first note of the first song hit I almost crapped my pants. The difference is night and day. I'm not even really analyzing the sound that much, I noticed these differences in about 2 seconds, then listened for about 10 seconds more before coming to write this post. I was in shock. The bass on the headphone out is loose and uncontrolled, boomy almost. The highs were rolled back a lot and everything felt flat and lifeless. This isn't just a tiny difference type of thing, this was huge to my ears. The headphone out feels as if the music playing played through a speaker behind thick blanket and somebody turned up the "suck level" knob on the bass.

 I then repeated the test a number of times on different tracks on the album. It stands true in every song. I have having more fun switching between my headphone out and my Boa to make comparisons than I have just listening to the Boa. Wow. It's like the Boa is telling me "you didn't waste your money" every time I switch sources.

 I really was very skeptical about this whole thing and now my doubt has been revealed. For those interested, I don't consider myself a person with a very good ear. I can't tell the differences between lossless and good or even decent mp3's like some of the guys here can, or say that they can. I am a pretty casual listener and have only been into high end audio for about a year. This is my first amp purchase.

 I hope this post can help convince other skeptics like myself or give some good insight as to how the sounds really will change when you plug in your Boa for the first time.

 Edit: Just did more comparisons with Iron Maiden's, _Power Slave_. It sounds like the bass is underwater. What a muddy awful mess it is from the headphone out. Wow again.


----------



## Mazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you're WiFi is cutting into your USB thats pretty odd._

 

I suspect Winamp isn't buffering enough of the file and for some reason when it goes to read the next set of blocks there's a lot of latency. It could be the server not responding quickly enough, or some issue on the network...

 I tried copying files locally and didn't see the same issue after running for 3-4 times as long as the average time between long interruptions when playing over WiFi.

 I'll keep looking at it when I have time (which may not be for a while).


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I suspect Winamp isn't buffering enough of the file and for some reason when it goes to read the next set of blocks there's a lot of latency. It could be the server not responding quickly enough, or some issue on the network...

 I tried copying files locally and didn't see the same issue after running for 3-4 times as long as the average time between long interruptions when playing over WiFi.

 I'll keep looking at it when I have time (which may not be for a while)._

 

When streaming over Wi-Fi no doubt you have hick-ups. Prolly not the Boa prolly the data travel via Wi-Fi and the other machine. Keep to local for SURE. Say you are running with G at max 54mbs. so 54/8 = 6.75 megs per second. Now throw in gettin the data through the router to the right IP and stuffs. Transfer rate normally around max of 3 megs per second. Now once it hits it needs to be processed and then shoved into the RAM. From there into Winamp and then into the BoA. Run out of RAM and it throws it onto VRam then from VRam to Ram To WinAmp so on and so forth. Tons of room for bottlenecks and data errors. Also not only this but the other computer and the total use of network in the home also can contribute to the issue. IMO Keep it Local or keep it on a External HD via Firewire or USB.


----------



## hockeyb213

well right now I am using the boa with my 530's and it is great but I just ordered some ue 11's so we will see how it fairs with those suckers


----------



## shrisha

Thanks so much DayoftheGreek! After you post I will defenately go for it!!!


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shrisha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks so much DayoftheGreek! After you post I will defenately go for it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 I will recommend you do the same thing that I did and post your results as well. Listen to the amp for about a week so you can get reacquainted with all of your music. As soon as you start being unimpressed with the improvements, switch back to the headphone out. That experience justified every cent of this purchase.


----------



## Mazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When streaming over Wi-Fi no doubt you have hick-ups. Prolly not the Boa prolly the data travel via Wi-Fi and the other machine. _

 

Yes, I've seen the same behaviour without the Boa (but I think it's maybe a little worse with it - but I'm sure it's not the Boa's fault).

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Keep to local for SURE._

 

Easier said than done with 300GB on the server and 160GB for OS, work data + apps on the laptop 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Say you are running with G at max 54mbs. so 54/8 = 6.75 megs per second._

 

Well, FLACs run at about 0.8Mbit per second, so you should be able to get them streamed robustly on a 54Mbps wireless network - especially seeing most of the time I have nothing else running on my wireless network. I suspect the server is latent (it's a MythTV box, and maybe that's causing disk access or CPU or network streaming bottlenecks...)


----------



## chris_ah1

if you are worried, setup QOS and give priority to audio stream data over the samba port. wireless only hiccups if the drivers take a breather from streaming lol. I've seen it with some usb dongles and wifi on mobile phones - they receive fine for a few minutes, then take a pause for no reason lol.


----------



## hmpf

some pics with silver colour
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iBasso D2 - Boa


----------



## Podster

First let me thank Jamato for this thread and hmpf for the nice photo's in silver by the Mac station 

 As much as I like the Predator the Boa is going to be my desktop dac with USB charge! 

 I'll post my impressions after about 3 months of service off my iTunes.


----------



## chris_ah1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Podster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_First let me thank Jamato for this thread and hmpf for the nice photo's in silver by the Mac station 

 As much as I like the Predator the Boa is going to be my desktop dac with USB charge! 

 I'll post my impressions after about 3 months of service off my iTunes._

 

LOL?!?!?!?!?!?

 NOOOOOOOOOO. I can't wait three months - please explain why you are dumping the predator???? Or are you using it as a portable amp only???

 $500 versus $170 is a hell of a difference in price considering you are sticking with the cheaper.


----------



## inthecup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chris_ah1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL?!?!?!?!?!?

 NOOOOOOOOOO. I can't wait three months - please explain why you are dumping the predator???? Or are you using it as a portable amp only???

 $500 versus $170 is a hell of a difference in price considering you are sticking with the cheaper._

 

X2


----------



## Mazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chris_ah1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if you are worried, setup QOS and give priority to audio stream data over the samba port._

 

Good idea, that's worth looking at. I don't have an "audio stream" per se, but just prioritising Samba traffic might do it.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Easier said than done with 300GB on the server and 160GB for OS, work data + apps on the laptop _

 


 500gb externals are running like 125 bucks on sale now a days =P


----------



## imo_ct

Hi All!

 Firstly-A BIG thank to everybody for a very helpful thread!

 You all basically convinced me to pull the trigger and get a Boa...
 I'm ordering tomorrow!
 This will be my first portable amp so I'm very excited! 

 Just need a bit of reassurance as the Boa and Headrooom ToatalBitHead work out at pretty much exactly the same price for me shipped...wondered if any of you had had/listened to both and could give me a quick comparison?

 I mainly listen to Prog Metal, Thrash Metal, 60's rock and some acoustic and classical, all ALAC or at least 320kbps MP3 and I'll be using Shure SE210's (for now) with custom moulds(long story)...

 Thanks again!


----------



## Mazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_500gb externals are running like 125 bucks on sale now a days =P_

 

Yep, but I already have one for offsite backups and I don't really want to have yet another one. I'll see if I can fix this when I get a chance, or I'll make local copies onto the laptop when I want to play something (at least for a while)...


----------



## boodi

boa just arrived

 little dac amp feel impressive 
 very little and very shiny in grey 

 sound nothing special at the moment really 

 ears very demanding though

 burn in in progress


----------



## PixelSquish

hey, what would be considered the next step up from a boa that is a usbdac


----------



## Townyj

Headamp Pico USB/DAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 BTW does anyone know the impedance range for the Boa..?? I just ordered one for my PK1's..... Hopefully it was a wise choice


----------



## boodi

drives hd600 and ps-1 ok after somehours burn in the changes yet mentioned in progress 

 seems to lack speed (and prat) , which is among the most important factors in my list ( fun ) ; most of the portable amp I've tried based on opamp lack speed and lack big presence


----------



## chris_ah1

I would say don't waste time with portables unless you need them - a proper desktop set is going to generally be better per $$$. 

 I need them as I already have a very nice desktop dac but it's just a smidge too big to pocket and take with me on a trip with a laptop.


----------



## Zero000

Got a small problem wit the Boa, the cable that came with the Boa is beginning to break. If I use it anymore, it's bound to snap off. I was wondering if there is another cheap alternative to this cable rather then buying the 19 Euro cable that iBasso offers at their site (iBasso)


----------



## boodi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chris_ah1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would say don't waste time with portables unless you need them - a proper desktop set is going to generally be better per $$$. 

 I need them as I already have a very nice desktop dac but it's just a smidge too big to pocket and take with me on a trip with a laptop._

 

 just a try out , and I need a portable solution for the laptop 

 worth 200$ ? as an _ultra_ portable dac amp , which is cheap , that one can use both out of a laptop on tour ( foobar dsp loaded of course ) and out of any line out / usb out , 300% plug and play , I would say yes -

 far away from my home rig§ ? yes , no doubt about it , far 

 want to wait a 200hr burn in at least though to say last words on sound 

 btw sound signature change more then slightly swtiching gain position , which is a good thing


----------



## boodi

it's a pity rolling not available anymore , even though solder at hand can do , still have to open it ..


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boodi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it's a pity rolling not available anymore , even though solder at hand can do , still have to open it .._

 

Yes it is a pity, my Boa came alive when I installed an LM6172 on the headphone socket. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do not use it as a DAC but to test I rolled a bunch of op-amps and there are some interesting options depending on the sound you are looking for.


----------



## RAQemUP

@Boodi If you are using the Boa with your computer, have you tried setting up ASIO4ALL with it? http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/as...nation-221237/


----------



## boodi

thanks , now I'm asio-ed club too

 I expect the most improvement from burn in . I'm expecting a better ambience , separation and positioning of sound but i'm not expecting speed / prat improving much .


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boodi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_seems to lack speed (and prat) , which is among the most important factors in my list ( fun ) ; most of the portable amp I've tried based on opamp lack speed and lack big presence_

 

Im a newb but what do you mean when you say lack speed.


----------



## leo5111

does the boa have as much power as say a minibox e?and does it sound as good as a e and also has anyone in usa been hit with import tax or whatever? thanks


----------



## boodi

asio4all OFF for me btw better sound without


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leo5111* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does the boa have as much power as say a minibox e?and does it sound as good as a e and also has anyone in usa been hit with import tax or whatever? thanks_

 

I didnt get hit with any import tax


----------



## leo5111

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I didnt get hit with any import tax_

 

thanx what was turn around time how many days did it take to actualy come?


----------



## boodi

it's fast


----------



## Zero000

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leo5111* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanx what was turn around time how many days did it take to actualy come?_

 

Extremely fast, they use 2 day UPS shipping i think.


----------



## miniduncan

Confirming the super fast delivery times on the boa. Very quick.

 Also, no import duty on mine either, they mark them as for review purposes on the shipping info, negating whatever tax.


----------



## magma_saber

Which sounds better, the D2 or P2?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *miniduncan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Confirming the super fast delivery times on the boa. Very quick.

 Also, no import duty on mine either, they mark them as for review purposes on the shipping info, negating whatever tax._

 

This will be my 4th purchase and usually I can't ever get tracking until the day before it is to arrive, which has been 3-5 days. This time I probably wont bug them for tracking unless I don't have it by Friday (6 days). I bought a Boa 24 hours ago, to add to my MINI-REVIEW SEVEN DAC AMPS thread, so I'll post how long it takes to arrive. I haven't heard anything from them, but they usually ship faster than they email with tracking or to confirm the sale.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *magma_saber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which sounds better, the D2 or P2?_

 

The P2 sounded better faster/sooner, meaning it was great right out of the box and wonderful by 150 hours (when the charging circuit died), while the stock D2 Viper that replaced it took about 300 hours to become wonderful sounding (see my other review on DAC amps with my burn in notes, as well as in the D2 Viper thread). In the end, the D2 viper was about as good as the P2, using my memory (since the P2 was returned and replaced with the Viper).

 Getting on topic re: Boa, Jamato8 reported the Boa was a little bass lite in the first 100 or so hours, and then it filled in, while my Viper was bass heavy until after 200-250 hours when it leveled out. I think Jamato8 likes the Boa as much as he liked his P2. I do have a Boa on the way, should be here by the end of the week, and I will report on it after about 300 hours of burn-in. I do NOT expect it to suck.


----------



## isao2k8

can't wait your review HeadphoneAddict


----------



## Vilicus

Can anyone comment on how these sound with Grado cans? Mainly the prestige series.


----------



## PixelSquish

the pico takes too long to order.

 i may be getting the hd 650 or denon 2000 soon. what is an amp just above the boa that doesnt take as long to order as the pico?

 corda2move?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Yes, the 2MOVE is nice with the HD600 and D2000. With the D2000 I think the Pico is a little better. With the RS-1 the 2MOVE was a little better.


----------



## tjumper78

just got the boa yesterday. 
 compared to pico and headsix, boa's output power is not as strong as those two.
 its bass is weaker than those two. hopefully, it'll pick up as i use it more.
 i am very pleased with boa's treble and highs. it's not as good as pico but better than headsix' imo.
 i think boa will be a good match with hd580/600/650.


----------



## miniduncan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This will be my 4th purchase and usually I can't ever get tracking until the day before it is to arrive, which has been 3-5 days. This time I probably wont bug them for tracking unless I don't have it by Friday (6 days). I bought a Boa 24 hours ago, to add to my MINI-REVIEW SEVEN DAC AMPS thread, so I'll post how long it takes to arrive. I haven't heard anything from them, but they usually ship faster than they email with tracking or to confirm the sale._

 

I got my tracking number about 5 hours after the first attempted delivery. I know some people got the tracking number quicker by just emailing them to ask for the tracking number.


----------



## magma_saber

where can i find the p2? i looked around but couldn't find it.


----------



## jamato8

I don't believe the P2 is available now. From what I understand there will be a replacement.


----------



## Zero000

What is the Gain switch for? I know it can increase the volume a bit, but what is it used for?


----------



## magma_saber

I actually found a site that sells the P2 but its in Russian and costs around $230. Whats the replacement and when will it be out?


----------



## jamato8

"What is the Gain switch for? I know it can increase the volume a bit, but what is it used for?"


 Some headphones require more power to drive them, as in a higher current demand. With a gain control you can increase the output of the amp, to a point, but also at a cost of using more of the battery so the amp won't run as long but if plugged in it is of no concern. Also when using IEM's you often want to use the lower gain so you have more travel on the volume control, which gives you better fine adjustment to the output to your monitors. There also can be a slightly different sound when using different gain settings. You can experiment with this.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *magma_saber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I actually found a site that sells the P2 but its in Russian and costs around $230. Whats the replacement and when will it be out?_

 

I would keep my eyes on the used amp section as 230 is a dear price to pay. 

 I don't know the release of the replacement. I know that iBasso has had slower release times because they are trying to access the highest quality in parts that they can and this often means purchasing from the US etc.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

iBasso emailed me on their own to say I should have it in about 3 days. I didn't ask for tracking.


----------



## Tomikans

I took the plunge into buying the boa. Now i have a couple questions..

 My players are a yp-p2 and a sansa clip. Would these players benefit from the boa?

 Does this pair well with:
 RE2
 SR80's
 pk3

 If not, i might be selling these to get a better headphone/earphone that would benefit greatly from this dac/amp. I've been looking at the re1/pk1 lineup so far.


----------



## inthecup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tomikans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I took the plunge into buying the boa. Now i have a couple questions..

 My players are a yp-p2 and a sansa clip. Would these players benefit from the boa?

 Does this pair well with:
 RE2
 SR80's
 pk3

 If not, i might be selling these to get a better headphone/earphone that would benefit greatly from this dac/amp. I've been looking at the re1/pk1 lineup so far._

 

I get better results with both my PK2s, and SR225s, I use my iPod Classic with LOD with my PK2s, and with my laptop using apple lossless files with my 225s, that where I get the best sound out of all of my equipment. All with my Boa of course. I think you made a good choice for the money.


----------



## DARKHAVEN

How is the DAC quality of the Boa compared to other quality portable amps?


----------



## boodi

AFTER 100hr burn in sound is gettin better - 
 as usual sound is under construction .. 

 would have to say no words and get back in 500hr at least , I'll say amp is cooking more revealing and all in all more nice sound , getting less _plastic_ , bass coming in more defined


----------



## Tomikans

ahh i just got my tracking number, but it seems that "No record found for this reference number." .. ahh hmm that's weird. Hopefully they just gave me the wrong number or maybe i'm just checking too soon.


----------



## plumpcheek

I ordered Boa at 4th July and received at 8th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 very fast shipping tho, burning it right now. Anyone know what Op-amp Boa use?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tomikans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ahh i just got my tracking number, but it seems that "No record found for this reference number." .. ahh hmm that's weird. Hopefully they just gave me the wrong number or maybe i'm just checking too soon._

 

That's what my number always shows for a while. It takes time to update but the number was always the correct one.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *plumpcheek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered Boa at 4th July and received at 8th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 very fast shipping tho, burning it right now. Anyone know what Op-amp Boa use?_

 

I ordered on the 6th, got an email the 7th acknowledging the order, but not here yet but there is still 3 hours left for today to maybe get it. I never got a tracking number. I decided to be passive this time and let them initiate all contact, to see how customer service is or is not.


----------



## Dash

It will prob show up before you get the tracking info.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I had a scare today.

 I got this tiny little package from iBasso today. It was also very light. I opened it and there was a box for the iBasso T2!!

 I opened the box, and no amp. I opened the accessory flap and found a single metal plate with holes in it, and a few small screws. NO D2 Boa!

 Well, it was simply the package that they mailed to me in May with a replacement rear panel for my D1, that never showed up and was presummed lost. They already sent me a second one at the end of June by UPS 3 day, and now this one with a postmark of 5/18/08 shows up on 7/10/08 (they told me they gave it to their courier at the end of April before the Chinese labor day holiday). I have two of these panels now, and suppose I will call iBasso and see if they need it back.

 No D2 Boa though...


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had a scare today.

 I got this tiny little package from iBasso today. It was also very light. I opened it and there was a box for the iBasso T2!!

 I opened the box, and no amp. I opened the accessory flap and found a single metal plate with holes in it, and a few small screws. NO D2 Boa!

 Well, it was simply the package that they mailed to me in May with a replacement rear panel for my D1, that never showed up and was presummed lost. They already sent me a second one at the end of June by UPS 3 day, and now this one with a postmark of 5/18/08 shows up on 7/10/08 (they told me they gave it to their courier at the end of April before the Chinese labor day holiday). I have two of these panels now, and suppose I will call iBasso and see if they need it back.

 No D2 Boa though..._

 

Sound like a thrilling movie


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Here is what is frustrating. 

 My shipping address is the UPS Store. iBasso just now emailed the tracking to me tonight, and DHL says it was delivered at 9:13am Thursday 7/10/08. I picked up 4 packages at the UPS Store at 4PM, but the Boa wasn't one of them. ????

 Arghhh!


----------



## imo_ct

After some shipping hiccups I just received my Boa ...Out of the box I am SO happy I got this! A LOT smaller than you would expect, even when looking at the specs and a ruler...


----------



## Tomikans

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is what is frustrating. 

 My shipping address is the UPS Store. iBasso just now emailed the tracking to me tonight, and DHL says it was delivered at 9:13am Thursday 7/10/08. I picked up 4 packages at the UPS Store at 4PM, but the Boa wasn't one of them. ????

 Arghhh!_

 

ahh hey, atleast your tracking number works. Whenever i still search mine, it still says "No record found for this reference number." Hopefully i'll still get my product shipped.

 EDIT: ahh i tried the chinese dhl site and my reference number worked, it doesn't work on the canadian dhl site... weird. Well my product is still in the air, hopefully getting dropped to winnipeg soon =D


----------



## Townyj

That happened within the first day or so of mine being shipped, it actually wasnt shipped till the next morning. Then i could see where etc my amp was. Also it only took 3 1/2 days to get my amp from Ibasso, some of the fastest shipping ive had ever. Also same with my petite!


----------



## Dash

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is what is frustrating. 

 My shipping address is the UPS Store. iBasso just now emailed the tracking to me tonight, and DHL says it was delivered at 9:13am Thursday 7/10/08. I picked up 4 packages at the UPS Store at 4PM, but the Boa wasn't one of them. ????

 Arghhh!_

 

IMHO, DHL is the worst carrier ever. A few years ago they lost an RMA'd monitor that was on its way back to Dell. Dell shipped the wrong one. It took 6 months to get it all sorted out.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Nope, this one was the UPS Store's fault. 

 They admit they forgot to hand it to me with the other packages yesterday, even though they saw me make a fuss about how the china peeps sent me the wrong item -and I even I went back into the UPS Store 15 seconds after I walked out to say that this was a package from May, and that I was still waiting for another package mailed this week. 

 NOBODY stopped me and said, "Oh, you do have another package from China here, sorry." They just let me walk out and go home, to find tracking in an email last night that said it arrived before I got the tracking.


----------



## Dash

Glad you got it Larry. Im trying to hold out for the D3 but the Boa is very tempting.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nope, this one was the UPS Store's fault. 

 They admit they forgot to hand it to me with the other packages yesterday, even though they saw me make a fuss about how the china peeps sent me the wrong item -and I even I went back into the UPS Store 15 seconds after I walked out to say that this was a package from May, and that I was still waiting for another package mailed this week. 

 NOBODY stopped me and said, "Oh, you do have another package from China here, sorry." They just let me walk out and go home, to find tracking in an email last night that said it arrived before I got the tracking._

 

Ok, so is the review done? Are we there yet, are we there yet are we there. . . ? lol


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, so is the review done? Are we there yet, are we there yet are we there. . . ? lol_

 

Well, I have only been listening to the D2 Boa with my RS-1 and Macbook for about 5 minutes, and I can say that right out of the box it sounds better than my D2 Viper did out of the box. 

 The viper had some bloated uncontrolled bass until 185 hours, while the Boa's bass right out of the box is tight and controlled. Pianos are not piercing, saxophones are warm and breathy, and Diana Krall has just just invited me over to the piano for a cocktail - so I gotta go before she gets tired of waiting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More to come... I mean to follow...


----------



## dap_pad

Good impressions so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 makes me glad that I gave up my Viper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well I still have to burn in mine, but the USB charging feature is just awesome!


----------



## jamato8

While the impressions of the Boa have been good, I still think it is a sleeper as many don't realize or believe how good it really is. The circuit has some special features that make it what it is.


----------



## Townyj

Ive recieved mine and i love it also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ended up getting the silver one. Had to basically draw a card out of the hat to make myself buy that particular colour. Im just waiting on my new Ipod and Dock to test out its true abilties right now. Gotta look at selling my Petite also i think!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_While the impressions of the Boa have been good, I still think it is a sleeper as many don't realize or believe how good it really is. The circuit has some special features that make it what it is._

 

I just naturally assumed the Boa would not be as good, since it was a parallel product to the Viper, being developed at the same time, and the Viper could roll opamps for infinite possibilities in sound signature. 

 In reality, it seems the Boa may be an improved product, albeit with some compromises in raw power output for the sake of sound quality, size and battery life (double the battery life I think).

 I can't come to any conclusions till I get 300 hours on it, and try it with every headphone in my stable. I made the mistake of reviewing the D2 Viper with 185 hours on it and with only 2 headphones, and then had to change my impressions when I had over 300 hours on it.


----------



## chris_ah1

I guess you can still roll opamps in the boa though - as long as you use soic+soldering iron


----------



## boodi

while it is good nice cheap portable amp, it's BEHIND my pana ct470 pdcp player ( which sounds nice , search in head-fi about it ) as a DAC .
 compared same songs side by side more then twice .

 Amp do his job nicely , dac not so -imo .

 The pana ct470 dac ( line out ) is lil more of all ... . more then lil deeper tighter bass , not boomy at all , faster ( funnier ! ) , airier . more separation , stereowider , sound picture clearer .. more joy .. all in all better comprehension of the music ...blablablabla ... . .

 Don't know if the dac of the boa needs more then 150hr to develpe though .. lets wait


----------



## boodi

one thing it lacks is attack .. not to say that decay is good ..

 sorry to be the one out of the choir. 

 As I said, the amp do his job .

 want to wait full burn in .


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just naturally assumed the Boa would not be as good, since it was a parallel product to the Viper, being developed at the same time, and the Viper could roll opamps for infinite possibilities in sound signature. 

 In reality, it seems the Boa may be an improved product, albeit with some compromises in raw power output for the sake of sound quality, size and battery life (double the battery life I think).

 I can't come to any conclusions till I get 300 hours on it, and try it with every headphone in my stable. I made the mistake of reviewing the D2 Viper with 185 hours on it and with only 2 headphones, and then had to change my impressions when I had over 300 hours on it._

 

I think you are right on the target with your comments! It is a slight overall improvement. You have also identified the only real "limitation" I have found in the little boa over the first 100+ hours. There was definitely a sacrifice in raw power to get the great sound coming out of that tiny package. I only notice it with phones that really need a major power boost, but I have to admit that once in a while I find myself wishing there was just a little more juice there. Other than that extremely minor limitation it is by far the best little amp for anywhere near the price.
 One final note for anyone worried about battery life. The battery just goes and goes and goes. Pretty amazing actually.


----------



## Cormega

Hello, maybe this would be the right thread to ask this question. I am wanting to burn in my new Ibasso d2 Boa along with my new Denon AH-D2000 headphone. What exactly is the correct procedure to burn in these amps along with the headphones. I have "Pink Noise" 22050Hz FLAC but not sure how many hours I should have this running. I want to make sure I don't fry anthing in the process. What would be the appropriate gain setting and what volume level should I have my output? (PC Speakers) Also should I also be worried about white and brown noise? Thanks.


----------



## jamato8

I just make sure the volume is no louder than what I could listen to. Also I prefer regular music to pink noise. I have used pink noise but find the process to go better with music. Many people have differing opinions with some believing there is no forming/burn-in period but many have also heard it, as I have, so I let a amp run while I am not listening to it. I have never burned anything from the phones to the amp when doing this. YMMV


----------



## inthecup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cormega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello, maybe this would be the right thread to ask this question. I am wanting to burn in my new Ibasso d2 Boa along with my new Denon AH-D2000 headphone. What exactly is the correct procedure to burn in these amps along with the headphones. I have "Pink Noise" 22050Hz FLAC but not sure how many hours I should have this running. I want to make sure I don't fry anthing in the process. What would be the appropriate gain setting and what volume level should I have my output? (PC Speakers) Also should I also be worried about white and brown noise? Thanks._

 

This probably isn't the answer you want, but I would just listen to them and enjoy them.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *inthecup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This probably isn't the answer you want, but I would just listen to them and enjoy them._

 

That's a good answer to. I enjoy hearing the changes though I do burn-in some amps more than others.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cormega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello, maybe this would be the right thread to ask this question. I am wanting to burn in my new Ibasso d2 Boa along with my new Denon AH-D2000 headphone. What exactly is the correct procedure to burn in these amps along with the headphones. I have "Pink Noise" 22050Hz FLAC but not sure how many hours I should have this running. I want to make sure I don't fry anthing in the process. What would be the appropriate gain setting and what volume level should I have my output? (PC Speakers) Also should I also be worried about white and brown noise? Thanks._

 

Welcome to the boa lover's club!!
 Over time you will have thousands of hours of enjoyment with you new amp.
 "Burn-in" is a very subjective thing. Personally I have had many many audio components over the years and have yet to "burn" one in. It has always struck me as sort of like letting your new sports car sit nite after nite in the drive way idling to "break in" the engine. The audio signature of any sophisticated electronic component like a good headphone amp like the boa definitely changes over time and in most ways the changes are for the good.
 With the boa you will note progressively more pronounced base and a deepening sound stage for example. Some people like to hurry up this "maturing process". I prefer to take my time and learn to know my new component as it settles in.
 There is no harm in "burn in" except maybe a small amount of heat related wear and tear on the electronics but that is so small as to be insignificant.
 If you are in a hurry, go ahead and "burn" away, otherwise just let the boa age like a wonderful wine and enjoy the process.


----------



## Dash

I usually listen to amps/headphones and leave them running with music on repeat when not physically there. 

 USB fed Amp/Dacs make it easy too.


----------



## wsoxfan

This question only indirectly involves my boa amp but I really respect the opionions of several individuals who regularly post here so I am going to throw it out.
 I have finally broken down and orderd the Senn Hd650s to fit between my Stax Lamdra Signature phones and my Shure Se530s.
 I plan to replace the stock cable. Of couse my first thought was Cardas, but that was shortlived. I need about a 15 foot cable and to buy an actual Cardas would cost me about as much as I paid for the phones. I just can't justify it. So I am going to build my own. I know from other threads that you can buy exactly the same cabe that Cardas uses in bulk and I am pretty sure that you can actually get the connectors from Cards fairly reasonable.
 So, two questions: First is it really worth it to replace the stock cable? Even if I build it myself I am still looking at $100+. And second, anyone have any hands on experience with doing what I am planning?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This question only indirectly involves my boa amp but I really respect the opionions of several individuals who regularly post here so I am going to throw it out.
 I have finally broken down and orderd the Senn Hd650s to fit between my Stax Lamdra Signature phones and my Shure Se530s.
 I plan to replace the stock cable. Of couse my first thought was Cardas, but that was shortlived. I need about a 15 foot cable and to buy an actual Cardas would cost me about as much as I paid for the phones. I just can't justify it. So I am going to build my own. I know from other threads that you can buy exactly the same cabe that Cardas uses in bulk and I am pretty sure that you can actually get the connectors from Cards fairly reasonable.
 So, two questions: First is it really worth it to replace the stock cable? Even if I build it myself I am still looking at $100+. And second, anyone have any hands on experience with doing what I am planning?_

 

Well if you build it yourself I would really research the right kind of wire. Assuming that you would do this, and I only throw it out there because I haven't in the distant past always done that and wasted money, it is up to each person to decide if the improvement is worth it. From what I have read people that get wires they like do notice a change in transparency, detail and general impact.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well if you build it yourself I would really research the right kind of wire. Assuming that you would do this, and I only throw it out there because I haven't in the distant past always done that and wasted money, it is up to each person to decide if the improvement is worth it. From what I have read people that get wires they like do notice a change in transparency, detail and general impact._

 

Jam,
 Thanks for the input. Your response was one of the ones I was interested in. I have done enough research to be pretty clear on the type of wire and connectors that I need. I can get the same wire that the Cardas employs for about $6 a foot. I will prob go ahead and try it. I will let you know how it turns out. I am actually a little skeptical but if I can do it for around $100 I will prob try it. Unfortunately once you start with serious cable mods where does one stop I wonder.
 Since I am getting the 650s to mod, I am curious about your overall impression of the 650s. I am sure you have spoken to this before, so I dont expect a lot of detail.
 Jackson Browne acoustic vol 1 and 2 are currently on my play and replay list too. Excellent music. I really enjoy the way he sounds with the SE530s combined with the little boa, and of course everything sounds great through the Stax phones.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jam,
 Thanks for the input. Your response was one of the ones I was interested in. I have done enough research to be pretty clear on the type of wire and connectors that I need. I can get the same wire that the Cardas employs for about $6 a foot. I will prob go ahead and try it. I will let you know how it turns out. I am actually a little skeptical but if I can do it for around $100 I will prob try it. Unfortunately once you start with serious cable mods where does one stop I wonder.
 Since I am getting the 650s to mod, I am curious about your overall impression of the 650s. I am sure you have spoken to this before, so I dont expect a lot of detail.
 Jackson Browne acoustic vol 1 and 2 are currently on my play and replay list too. Excellent music. I really enjoy the way he sounds with the SE530s combined with the little boa, and of course everything sounds great through the Stax phones._

 

I enjoy the 650's but enjoy the Ultrasone Ed. 9's more and I also like the Ultrasone Proline 750's. The 650's from what I have read, can become more detailed and dynamic with a different cable and I have no reason to doubt this. They are comfortable and most importantly, musical and throw and nice large soundscape. 

 Lucinda Williams, Out West, is also very good.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I enjoy the 650's but enjoy the Ultrasone Ed. 9's more and I also like the Ultrasone Proline 750's. The 650's from what I have read, can become more detailed and dynamic with a different cable and I have no reason to doubt this. They are comfortable and most importantly, musical and throw and nice large soundscape. 

 Lucinda Williams, Out West, is also very good._

 

We seem to be very much on the same page in terms of musical taste! Lucinda is one of my all time favorites. I have her complete collection via the Zune Marketplace. Out West is also on my current constantly replay list. You are dead on in saying how good it is on nice headphones. 
 The Leondard Cohen tribute album Im Your Man is also something that I have been listening a lot lately that is very nice. Particularly the 2 versions of Tower of Song that appear on it.
 I have heard nothing but great things about the Ultrasone Ed. 9's. There seem to be the next step up from the HD650s but they are almost impossible to get a hold of and cost a lot more. I take it you also prefer the 750s over the HD650s. They are a little more accessible.
 I will probably be building the mod cable in the next couple of weeks. I will let you know how it turns out. If it really makes a tangible difference, I could build you one if you want.


----------



## Nike T

Hi, I'm interested in getting a dac/amp and I was looking at this one, Total Bithead, and the Go Vibe Petite. Has anyone listened to any 2 of them? How do they compare?


----------



## Dash

The Total Bithead is not in the same league DAC wise as the Boa and Petite. The Bithead also has an odd layout when it comes to the inputs, they are set on the corners. 

 Between the Boa and Petite, I think you would win with either. The ability to charge the Boa via USB should not be discounted though.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nike T* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, I'm interested in getting a dac/amp and I was looking at this one, Total Bithead, and the Go Vibe Petite. Has anyone listened to any 2 of them? How do they compare?_

 

Kind of a wierd question to post on a boa thread unless you already have a boa.
 I agree with Dash in terms of the clear superiority of the boa over the total bithead both in terms of amp and dac performance. Although the Go Vibe Petite and boa are very close and it comes down mostly to personal preference, I prefer to boa overall.


----------



## Tomikans

Checked my tracking, and it just arrived in toronto, i guess i'll get it within the week hopefully.


----------



## jernmo

Hey guys, let me start off by saying that I have read a number of pages in this thread but by no means ALL 87 of them. I decided to lay down my money for a D2 on Thursday of last week. I haven't heard anything as of yet from iBasso, but it looks like my credit card was charged. I sent an email out looking for a status, but I haven't heard anything as of yet. I am in Michigan, and just curious (because I am heading out of town for a little while) how long should it take before I receive my D2? It seems that most people have had similar experiences where they don't get a response until about the same time they receive their product. 

 I suppose I'm just being a little impatient, but you know how it goes. I'm just excited to get it and start the burn-in!!!!


----------



## darious

I purchased mine on Friday evening and got a tracking # this morning. I checked and mine is in transit. I did email them and asked for the tracking information. I agree that it seems that when most get there tracking info, either it's on the way or just left.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jernmo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys, let me start off by saying that I have read a number of pages in this thread but by no means ALL 87 of them. I decided to lay down my money for a D2 on Thursday of last week. I haven't heard anything as of yet from iBasso, but it looks like my credit card was charged. I sent an email out looking for a status, but I haven't heard anything as of yet. I am in Michigan, and just curious (because I am heading out of town for a little while) how long should it take before I receive my D2? It seems that most people have had similar experiences where they don't get a response until about the same time they receive their product. 

 I suppose I'm just being a little impatient, but you know how it goes. I'm just excited to get it and start the burn-in!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It took 4 business days for mine to get to me here in St. Louis from China. From what I can gather that is about average. You should be seeing your boa in the next day or two. I have not heard of anyone who has ordered one and not gotten it. They do take a while to reply to emails and usually by the time you get a response your package is almost there. They wait to email you until they have confirmed tracking information. Once the boa is on its way it gets pretty much anywhere in a couple of days.
 You will find that it is well worth the wait.


----------



## jernmo

Get this!!! About 20 minutes after I posted this... Guess what arrived at my door! Yep I got it. Got a call from my wife and now I can't wait to get home and have a listen!!! Before I even heard from them.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jernmo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Get this!!! About 20 minutes after I posted this... Guess what arrived at my door! Yep I got it. Got a call from my wife and now I can't wait to get home and have a listen!!! Before I even heard from them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Welcome to the boa lovers club!!!!!
 Let us know what you think of the little snake. I do not think that you will be dissappointed. Just be patient and it will reward you. I have about 125 hours on mine and it is still burning in and getting better and better.


----------



## jernmo

You know I was skeptical about burn-in when I first joined HF a number of years back. However now I have no doubt, and I refuse to pass judgment on a product until it has been properly burned in. I had some Senn HD 555's and when I got them I loved them. I had them for a while and decided to go for the 595's. I got those and was disappointed right away. They didn't even sound as good as my (well used) 555's. I let them burn-in for nearly a week straight and WOW what a difference and they killed the 555's IMO. So yeah... lesson learned.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I am getting close to 100 hours on mine, and since I posted my first comments I have only listened to it on Saturday at a mini-Meet with Blutarsky, (but not since) and it sounded about the same at 18 hours of use as it did out of the box, which is not bad. 

 It has been running continuously since Friday, except with a 1 hour break each day, and I plan to listen again tonight at 100 hours tonight. Then I'll keep running it 24 hours/day and listen for a bit each night. My D2 Viper seemed like it was burned in by 185 hours when I reviewed it, except that it made further changes out to 300 hours and I had to change my findings - so I don't want to be premature with the Boa.


----------



## Tomikans

ahh the wait is killing me... it's still in toronto -.-


----------



## aegid

It'll get there soon enough. Patience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 One of the bad sides of online tracking info. Instead of just waiting til it comes you can check its general location repeatedly and know it's so nearby, yet so far.


----------



## Tomikans

gahh it's in winnipeg but now it says this 

 快件正在等待收件人自行提取 (babel)
 The express item was waiting for that the addressee withdraws voluntarily

 this means?? that i missed the guy that was going to drop off my product? the heck? ahhhh


----------



## aegid

What shipping company is handling your order? DHL? If it is they have an English tracking system, but if it's another company, they should still have an English tracking system somewhere for you to look at...


----------



## Tomikans

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aegid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What shipping company is handling your order? DHL? If it is they have an English tracking system, but if it's another company, they should still have an English tracking system somewhere for you to look at..._

 

it's dhl, but my tracking number doesn't work on the Canadian website. It only works on the chinese one -.-. Hopefully i can pick it up somewhere.. I know it's somewhere in winnipeg.


----------



## Tomikans

well after a call, i found out that i could pick it up. so i did first thing in the morning. will write my impressions after 24 hours of burn in.


----------



## dap_pad

What the Chinese means is "the package is now expecting the recipient to pick it up". 

 Good luck on your Boa!!! Mine was shipped by UPS so I didn't have these problems, it's weird that they would changed to DHL midway, probably because of the high brokerage fees of UPS?


----------



## inthecup

I passed on my PK2s to my wife today since I recieved my new PK1s, I just wanted to say that my Boa is a fantasic match with the PK1s, they sound awesome together.


----------



## wsoxfan

Well here goes, first impressions of the boa with the Senn HD650s.
 I got my new 650s this afternoon. Here are my first reactions to them paired with my boa.
 In one word, "amaziing!!!"
 I was a little worried about whether the boa had enough muscle to power the 300 ohm 650s. Not to worry, power there to spare.
 Granted my first 6 hour listening session was with JVC rx-dp10v power amp which has 6 separate discrete power amps built into it and has more than the usual juice going to the headphone out. But that being said, the boa acted like it had always been hitched to the HD650s.
 The HD650s are exactly as Senn represnts them. Very accurate, but more importantly you are right in the middle of the sound stage. The overall sound is warm and immediate.
 My Stax Lamdra Sigs are still tops for absoulte sound reproduction, but there is a lot more to sound than just reproduction. Senn has succeeded in producing a warm enveloping sound without falling into lush overkill.
 I am very impressed!!!
 The soundstage is a little "tight" but the phones have a grand total of 6 hours on them so I have to cut them a little slack.
 At this point, there is a good chance, depending how they check out with my portable rig featuring an 80GB Zune, the 650s may become my "first choice" headphones.
 Understand, that "first choice" means only what it implies, most used.
 The 650s will never touch the Stax sigs for pure sound reproduction, but they are much more comfortable and are more flexible. I suspect that will work out just fine with my portable rig.
 More later when I have a chance to listen more particularly paired with the boa and the Zune.


----------



## wsoxfan

A couple more quick comments.
 I am currently listening to the SACD version of Dire Straits "Brothers in Arms" which is on my short list of headphone "ultimate test" recordings, sharp, biting lead guitar, challenging vocals, and bass, bass, bass.
 The HD650s plus boa score a 10+++. Bass!!! Bass!!! Bass!!!
 First time ever I have physically felt the "thump" of the bass in "moneyfor nothing" while listening to headphones.
 The stax reproduce the overall sound better, but the HD650s dominate in terms of the all important bass riffs.


----------



## wsoxfan

Ok. So no one is actually paying any attention to may ravings so this will be it for tonite at least.
 Decided I would put the little boa paired with my new Senn Hd650s to one of the "ultimate headphone tests" as far as am concerned, SACD version of Pink Floyd "Dark Side of the Moon".
 Stupidly, I fired up the music thinking I would listen to music in the backround while I got some work done on the computer.
 Absolutely no way!!!!
 Too much going on music wise. Cut 4 with all the clocks literally lacerates my mind!!!
 Goodbye world, I am going to turn it up a little more.


----------



## Tomikans

wow, you make me want to get a hd650..

 from what i'm hearing with my boa is that the bass definately gets kicked up a notch. Now i'm thinking of getting some new headphones gah... hd650's are too much , i was thinking of getting some hd600's or 595's. Or should i stick to the grado sound gahh.

 One question, how do i burn in my amp? do i just let it play?


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tomikans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wow, you make me want to get a hd650..

 from what i'm hearing with my boa is that the bass definately gets kicked up a notch. Now i'm thinking of getting some new headphones gah... hd650's are too much , i was thinking of getting some hd600's or 595's. Or should i stick to the grado sound gahh.

 One question, how do i burn in my amp? do i just let it play?_

 

Yeh. You can just let it play pretty much anything will do. On the other hand, I let the music do the burn in. Be patient. Let the normal play take care of the burn in. I am in a minority on this, but I think you get a better feel for your amp and phones by letting the burn in take care of itself.
 The Hd650 are def simply amazing. 
 I have spent the last 12+ hours on them and and more impressed every hour.
 You can get them for about $330 delivered so that is not really that bad.
 I have had the Senn 590s, and the 595s, the diff between them and the 650 is major, big league. The 600s are close but have a vastly inferior cable and are not that much less.
 My advice would be to come up with the $330. Let me know if you want to know how to get them new in box for $330.
 I think that there are other phones that are as good, but not at that price
 \


----------



## Tomikans

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeh. You can just let it play pretty much anything will do. On the other hand, I let the music do the burn in. Be patient. Let the normal play take care of the burn in. I am in a minority on this, but I think you get a better feel for your amp and phones by letting the burn in take care of itself.
 The Hd650 are def simply amazing. 
 I have spent the last 12+ hours on them and and more impressed every hour.
 You can get them for about $330 delivered so that is not really that bad.
 I have had the Senn 590s, and the 595s, the diff between them and the 650 is major, big league. The 600s are close but have a vastly inferior cable and are not that much less.
 My advice would be to come up with the $330. Let me know if you want to know how to get them new in box for $330.
 I think that there are other phones that are as good, but not at that price
 \_

 

yeah i would like to know where to get these phones for 330 , btw i live in canada :S


----------



## shrisha

Hi everybody!
 Finaly I got mine.Took more than week to get here. So small, sweet and shiny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 So, first impresion is very good. Since it's very first amp in my life I don't have anything to compare with. With iPOD Classic LOD and phones out not much difference. DAC is great! Much better than onboard Realtek HD Audio. Burning in proccess paired with SE530, 24/7 is third day already. More impressions at list after 300 hrs. Thanks guys to inspire me to get it!


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tomikans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yeah i would like to know where to get these phones for 330 , btw i live in canada :S_

 

I got my pair of HD650 this week for $329.99 wih free shipping from J&R music in New York. I doubt that they would charge much to ship to Canada.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shrisha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi everybody!
 Finaly I got mine.Took more than week to get here. So small, sweet and shiny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 So, first impresion is very good. Since it's very first amp in my life I don't have anything to compare with. With iPOD Classic LOD and phones out not much difference. DAC is great! Much better than onboard Realtek HD Audio. Burning in proccess paired with SE530, 24/7 is third day already. More impressions at list after 300 hrs. Thanks guys to inspire me to get it!_

 

Welcome to the boa lover's club!!! My portable rig is the SE530s paired with an 80GB Zune. I think you will be very happy with the 530s with the little boa.


----------



## Vilicus

Hey everyone. Ordering my Boa within the next couple of weeks. I had a question though:

 does anyone have any idea of what kind of sq improvement I would get when connecting it to my 80GB Zune via the mini out with Sony MDR-v600s, Alessandro MS1's, and the stock Zune ECH?

 I'm trying to decide on whether or not it's worth it to invest in a good interconnect for a portable rig.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vilicus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey everyone. Ordering my Boa within the next couple of weeks. I had a question though:

 does anyone have any idea of what kind of sq improvement I would get when connecting it to my 80GB Zune via the mini out with Sony MDR-v600s, Alessandro MS1's, and the stock Zune ECH?

 I'm trying to decide on whether or not it's worth it to invest in a good interconnect for a portable rig._

 

My main portable rig is a 80GB Zune paired with Shure Se530s. I also use the Senn HD650s that I just got. It is a little early to draw definite conclusions concerning the 650s although improvement is def there. I have used the 530s
 for over 125 hours and the improvement in sound is very pronounced in regards to detail, sound stage, useable volume,and bass.
 Whether the expense of an interconnect upgrade is worth it is a closer question. I just ordered the mini interconnect that iBassos offers as option to go with the boa. The interconnect that came with the boa already broke and from the beginning struck me as much too light weight for portable applications. If I had to do it again I def would order the upgraded interconnect with the boa.


----------



## Vilicus

I don't think that I'm quite ready to drop 400 on iem's yet. I was looking at the UM1's for rounding out my portable rig.


----------



## ack_0220

I am sorry to raise this question here again, but i don't have time to go through all the threads here. My D2 Viper has gone haywire, i need to send it back to iBasso. They gave me an option to change it to the Boa. Can anyone tell me the difference in sonic quality between them? Should i swap it for the Boa?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

The Viper is more powerful with the right opamps, and can sound quite good with the right opamps. It might even be more valuable to re-sell to others who wish to be able to change opamps.

 The Boa does sound very good with the stock soldered in opamps. And the smaller size and charging via USB is more convenient. I will be comparing the two in my USB DAC amp review by the end of the week (after 300 hours burn-in). See links to my reviews in my sig.

 You have to pick what is more important to you.


----------



## chris_ah1

Well I finally ordered this. I'm going away for a few months and my current dac isn't that portable. 

 I'll be usind boa D2 from an ibook into Sony MDR sa-5000. 

 I'm sure the 2Move is probably a better amp, perhaps the pico more netural and the predator better quality too. But they were all just so much more expensive - 160USD for the 2move, and almost $350 more to move up to the predator/pico level. 

 Ultimately I'm hoping the sound quality is good enough given that it is SO much cheaper. There really was no other amp in this price category that sounds as good from what i've read - and I don't think the petite from user reports would suit me.


----------



## ack_0220

Sorry guys, i am really need some advice from anyone of you who have has experience both with the viper and the boa. I am going to send my viper back to iBasso tomorrow. I have to let them know whether i should get it fixed or get a new Boa instead. Besides the obvious spec such as the charging, size and opamp rolling. Can anyone tell me any real sound quality difference between them with stock opamps for the viper?


----------



## dap_pad

Well I've had both and I chose the Boa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just the convenience of USB charging and longer battery life won me over. They almost sound the same to IMO, but the Boa has better spacial imaging but less bass IMO.


----------



## havec

Ordered a D2 boa on Sunday and asked them for a tracking number on Monday. Haven't heard Boo from them. Is it time to worry? My card charge is pending.


----------



## Citizen86

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *havec* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ordered a D2 boa on Sunday and asked them for a tracking number on Monday. Haven't heard Boo from them. Is it time to worry? My card charge is pending._

 

Only 2 days? I would give them a bit more time... they aren't Newegg or Amazon, and sometimes even they don't work that fast.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *havec* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ordered a D2 boa on Sunday and asked them for a tracking number on Monday. Haven't heard Boo from them. Is it time to worry? My card charge is pending._

 

The pattern with communication with ibasso is pretty consistent. They manage to deliver pretty much anywhere in the world within less than a week.
 No matter how many times you request a tracking number you will not get one from them until after the package is actually shipped. You can't realistically count Sunday and it is only Tuesday. You probably won't hear from them before Thursday. By then you boa will probably already be in the air.
 I have been on this thread for a while and have yet to hear a single example of anyone who has failed to receive their delivery in less than a week.
 In my case, I ordered on a Sunday, got my tracking number on Thursday, and the boa arrived on Friday.
 Keep in mind it is coming all the way from China.


----------



## erasmus

well.... i've ordered my d2 boa recently as well.

 thanks for the reassurance and info.


----------



## havec

Thanks for the quick replies. I'm reassured too. The first thing I'm going to do when I get the D2 is to A/B it against my LM4562 OpAmp modded X-Meridian sound card using the only decent headphones I own at the moment - a pair of Grado 60s.


----------



## Tomikans

quick update. The boa has tremendous battery life... I barely charge it.. The thing just keeps going and going. 

 Plus they power the 650's fine.. has enough headroom to pump more volume that unsettling to my ears.


----------



## wsoxfan

Yeh. Battery life is higher than I expected too. I am getting 40+ hours between charges which is longer than ibasso claims. The battery also seems to charge fully relatively quickly.


----------



## isao2k8

I got Boa about 3 weeks ago, did 200+ hours burn-in,
 and I can say that Boa is not better than I expected.
 It has some sound quality, transparency, however, less-attractive.
 And you know, it's hard to roll opamps.

 Though Boa is good for new portable amp user imo.


----------



## jamato8

I find that the source can be a limiting factor but everyone's milage will vary. Sure is hard to roll opamps. :^)


----------



## chris_ah1

well I ordered yesterday and they said they would ship today when i emailed to confirm delivery address due to paypal error in sending the wrong address. 

 isao - perhaps it wasn't as good as you expected given the hype around it, which is understandable. However, it is hard to believe that the predator, pico and 2Move all deliver sound that is SO much better. Especially since they are cutting into the territory of very good home desktop DACs and amps. 

 Remember, a portable unit is portable and whilst you don't want to sacrifice sound too much the convenience of quick charging and battery life is key. Admittedly the Predator does better here than the ibasso on battery life and portability and flexibility - but $350 difference I would rather put on a better can. 

 Overall the D2 boa is probably better than just 'good'. Tell me how good it is once you listen to a microshar/govibe 5/pa2v2 type device and don't forget about the quality of the source file!!!

 Opamp rolling is easy in the Boa - just get a soldering iron....none of this lazy newbie dip-socket nonsense. I think we're beyond the lego stages of life (three year olds could roll using dip sockets). All the best opamps are SOIC anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Even the fabled OPA627 i think comes in soic. not everything comes in dip without a browndog.


----------



## ack_0220

I've just sent my viper back in exchange for a Boa.....i hope it won't dissapoint me.


----------



## ack_0220

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dap_pad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I've had both and I chose the Boa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just the convenience of USB charging and longer battery life won me over. They almost sound the same to IMO, but the Boa has better spacial imaging but less bass IMO._

 

Thanks for you opinion. I already sent mine back, i guess there is not much point fixing it since this happened the second time already. Looking foward for the Boa.


----------



## Mazz

My Boa has been sent back to fix a dodgy headphone socket. Haven't heard too many issues with these so this is probably an isolated occurrence. Have to say that my PC and laptop soundcard outputs are (predictably) not that pleasing to return to.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Boa has been sent back to fix a dodgy headphone socket. Haven't heard too many issues with these so this is probably an isolated occurrence. Have to say that my PC and laptop soundcard outputs are (predictably) not that pleasing to return to._

 

Overall the boa build seems to be excellent. I have had a couple of small problems, but nothing significant enough to send the unit back for repairs yet though. The main power lite tends to want to stay off most of the time. At first I thought it just needed charing but it contiunes to do it after being fully charged. Just as well actually, in my home office I must have 100 lites glowing from various electronics. Sometimes I want to shut them all off, other times I like the effect. I can tell when the unit is on without the light so it is really not a big deal.
 My stock interconnect busted on both ends within 2 weeks. Really a terrible cable. Not at all designed for portable use. But the up side is that it forced me to get a copper/silver hand made cable that is absolutely wonderful. Built extremely well, obviously built to take a beating, and adds all kinds of suble nuances to the music coming from my phones which was already great with the little boa.


----------



## akabane@drjackel

D2 BOA is good as nice amp...really good fit with my im716


----------



## ack_0220

I have alot of issues with the viper, at first was the grounding issue....very loud static when i charge and play it at the same time. iBasso said i am not suppose to charge and play it together. Then the opamp failed and now this. I really hope the Boa would be much better in terms of build quality. Just to make sure this time, the Boa can be charged while playing at the same time right?


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ack_0220* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have alot of issues with the viper, at first was the grounding issue....very loud static when i charge and play it at the same time. iBasso said i am not suppose to charge and play it together. Then the opamp failed and now this. I really hope the Boa would be much better in terms of build quality. Just to make sure this time, the Boa can be charged while playing at the same time right?_

 

Yes the boa can be charged while playing with no problem. That is how it is designed. When you have it plugged in via the USB port, there is a little toggle switch that controls whether the unit is charging or not. The only reason that the switch is there is that you only want to charge the boa when it actually needs a charge or you will cut down on its battery life. As to how long between charges, I am getting way beyond what ibasso claims.
 I easily get 40+ hours between charges.


----------



## ack_0220

Its true that the battery last very long. I mainly used it with my ipod on the go and i had to charge my ipod at least twice before the viper runs dried.


----------



## inthecup

I have a couple of questions, my boa will work fine when using with my iPod, but when I use it with my (and other) laptops using the usb, I get no sound at all, could this be a probem with the usb cable? My other question, it will work fine with my laptop when using a mini to mini cable from my headphone jack out from my laptop to the input of my boa but this doesn't bypass my soundcard, is that correct? Thanks.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *inthecup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a couple of questions, my boa will work fine when using with my iPod, but when I use it with my (and other) laptops using the usb, I get no sound at all, could this be a probem with the usb cable? My other question, it will work fine with my laptop when using a mini to mini cable from my headphone jack out from my laptop to the input of my boa but this doesn't bypass my soundcard, is that correct? Thanks._

 

Chances are you just need to set the Boa as the default audio playback device on your laptop after you've connected it via USB. If you're working in Windows, you can find this option by opening the "Sounds and Audio Devices" icon in your Control Panel. 

 As for your second question, you are correct. All you're doing there is amplifying the headphone-out of your laptop's built-in soundcard.


----------



## inthecup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epithetless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Chances are you just need to set the Boa as the default audio playback device on your laptop after you've connected it via USB. If you're working in Windows, you can find this option by opening the "Sounds and Audio Devices" icon in your Control Panel. 

 As for your second question, you are correct. All you're doing there is amplifying the headphone-out of your laptop's built-in soundcard._

 

Thanks for the answer to the 2nd question, but my boa was working with my laptop and it doesn't work with other laptops anymore. I do have it as my default, that's why I'm thinking it may be the cable. I didn't know if anyone else have had this problem or if it's the boa itself. thanks again.


----------



## inthecup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epithetless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Chances are you just need to set the Boa as the default audio playback device on your laptop after you've connected it via USB. If you're working in Windows, you can find this option by opening the "Sounds and Audio Devices" icon in your Control Panel. 

 As for your second question, you are correct. All you're doing there is amplifying the headphone-out of your laptop's built-in soundcard._

 

problem solved, just found another usb cable and it works great again, it was the cable.


----------



## Stinus

I think this is a simple question, but I haven't found the answer to it (yet).
 I was wondering if I _need_ to run the iBasso D2 Boa from the battery, or if I could simply plug it in a powered USB-port and run it _without_ using the battery?
 That way I could use it as a regular desktop amp.


----------



## Citizen86

Anyone used this with KSC75's? I also may buy some AD700's to use with it.... if I do end up buying this dac/amp


----------



## ZionTiTaN

In terms of sound quality which one performs better? P2 or Boa?


----------



## havec

Recieved my green D2 here in the Bay Area 4 days after I ordered it. It appears to be very well made with a sense of craftmanship. It was a liitle difficult to compare the sound to my LM 4562 Op Amp modded X-Meridian sound card because the D2 Boa immediately took over as the default sound device and nothing I could do in the Vista control panel would allow me to toggle back and forth. The only way I could get the X-Meridian back online again was to pull out the Boa and reboot the computer. At any rate I would say the SQ between the Boa and the LM4562 modded XM is a wash over Grados 60s and the Auzentech X-Meridian still might be the best analog out sound card out there even though you can't get them any more.


----------



## chris_ah1

you can easily switch in vista - go into sound panel, output devices. It will give you a pretty list and a green level bar next to each one. Just double click on the USB audio or meridian to switch between them....If you can't then there is something wrong with your vista install as it works on mine. 

 Just remember than players like foobar can use specific audio devices and bypass 'primary' output. That is another way to switch.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stinus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think this is a simple question, but I haven't found the answer to it (yet).
 I was wondering if I need to run the iBasso D2 Boa from the battery, or if I could simply plug it in a powered USB-port and run it without using the battery?
 That way I could use it as a regular desktop amp._

 

Runs of Battery unless charging.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Runs of Battery unless charging._

 

Dan

 I am pretty sure you are right when you say that the boa will run straight off the battery unless and perhaps even while it is charging meaning there is no way to power it directly off of the USB connection. I am just curious, since I have simply been assuming this to be the case, if you know for sure that is how the boa power circuit is set up.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dan

 I am pretty sure you are right when you say that the boa will run straight off the battery unless and perhaps even while it is charging meaning there is no way to power it directly off of the USB connection. I am just curious, since I have simply been assuming this to be the case, if you know for sure that is how the boa power circuit is set up._

 

About 40 pages ago there was a HUGE debate about this and someone emailed Ibasso and that was there response. If you track back in the 50-70 page range you can prolly find the debate.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/i...ml#post4346433

 that also


----------



## callanish

don't mean to sidestep the thread, but whatever happened to the Ibasso T2 on their website. I bought one, am pretty happy with it for portable use, and thought there might have been a T3 version. Did they give up on really small amps to focus on amps like the boa?


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *callanish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_don't mean to sidestep the thread, but whatever happened to the Ibasso T2 on their website. I bought one, am pretty happy with it for portable use, and thought there might have been a T3 version. Did they give up on really small amps to focus on amps like the boa?_

 

There have been rumours here on this thread and elsewhere about a new version T3 in the works. Nothing firmly confirmed by ibasso though as far as I know.


----------



## jamato8

There will be a T3 coming out with improvements over the T2.


----------



## chris_ah1

how about d3??? lol


----------



## jamato8

Pretty soon.


----------



## dazzer1975

d1 is being replaced, not sure what it is going to be called but will feature an opitcal connection as before.



 YAY


----------



## padam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pretty soon._

 

The D3 and P3 will be released on August and the T3 on September.
 It will be available for order from the release date.


----------



## callanish

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *padam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D3 and P3 will be released on August and the T3 on September.
 It will be available for order from the release date._

 


 Sounds great; I was worried if my T2 went south that I couldn't replace it with the same ibasso. Would you have any further insight into what the upgrades and improvements are of any of the these future amps? 

 Thanks


----------



## Vinny77

I read every post in this thread in the last hour or so and it offered a good bit on info, but I still have a few questions.

 1. Since it has a DAC,when I use USB, will it completely bypass my audigy 2 zs sound card. If so would this be a bad thing for gaming, as I do sometimes?

 2. I either use Audio technica ATH-a500 or shure e2c's, with these headphones, is a amp of this magnitude even worth it?


 I basically wanted a way to control audio from outside of my pc, and didn't want to spent outrageous money on a usb sound changer, when I could put a good portion of the money into a amp to give me a better audio experience.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vinny77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I read every post in this thread in the last hour or so and it offered a good bit on info, but I still have a few questions.

 1. Since it has a DAC,when I use USB, will it completely bypass my audigy 2 zs sound card. If so would this be a bad thing for gaming, as I do sometimes?

 2. I either use Audio technica ATH-a500 or shure e2c's, with these headphones, is a amp of this magnitude even worth it?


 I basically wanted a way to control audio from outside of my pc, and didn't want to spent outrageous money on a usb sound changer, when I could put a good portion of the money into a amp to give me a better audio experience._

 

Depending on what version of Windows you are using, you can use the media settings in Windows to toggle back and forth between the boa and your sound card. Of course you cant mix and match, using some features of each.
 You can also bypass the DAC function completely by using the boa via the headphone outputs of your sound card.

 I use my boa with Senn HD650s and Shure SE530s. Both pair up with the boa great. You will find that the boa is more than worth the investment pairing with the phones you plan on using with it.


----------



## chris_ah1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *padam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D3 and P3 will be released on August and the T3 on September.
 It will be available for order from the release date._

 

oh poopsicles. Just got the D2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 and it's pretty much august already. 

 Tell you what though - that ibasso OEM project does look very tasty.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chris_ah1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_oh poopsicles. Just got the D2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 and it's pretty much august already. 

 Tell you what though - that ibasso OEM project does look very tasty._

 

I would not be too concerned. I got mine a few weeks ago and I am not too bothered by "rumors" of impending releases. In the world of headphone amps I never pay a tremendous amount of attention to when something is supposed to be released. All that really matters is when someone actually posts having once in their hands. The time difference is almost always months and it can drag on a lot longer. Also, in my experience, "newer" is not always "better".


----------



## Mr.Sneis

WOW - Shipped from HK to Arizona in 4 days!

 Listening now for burn in, sounds pretty nice -- little bass light so far.


----------



## padam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would not be too concerned. I got mine a few weeks ago and I am not too bothered by "rumors" of impending releases. In the world of headphone amps I never pay a tremendous amount of attention to when something is supposed to be released. All that really matters is when someone actually posts having once in their hands. The time difference is almost always months and it can drag on a lot longer. Also, in my experience, "newer" is not always "better"._

 

It is not a rumour, it comes directly from iBasso. And I have searched for it and some details can be already found (like dimensions which are the tiny bit bigger) however it is not in English so I wait for the official release (They have assured me, I will be informed with the details by e-mail). Or somebody could translate it so with could know more than its name
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## havec

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chris_ah1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you can easily switch in vista - go into sound panel, output devices. It will give you a pretty list and a green level bar next to each one. Just double click on the USB audio or meridian to switch between them....If you can't then there is something wrong with your vista install as it works on mine. 

 Just remember than players like foobar can use specific audio devices and bypass 'primary' output. That is another way to switch._

 

I went back to my HTPC and tried again to switch audio devices by double clicking. This just opens up the properties window, same as right clicking, which allow you to enable, disable, test etc. I still have to reboot to switch from the X-Meridian to the USB DAC speakers and back.

 I'll give foobar a shot. I'm planning on using the D2 with a mini laptop which I haven't bought yet. I'm waiting for the competition to heat up a bit and drive down the prices.


----------



## jamato8

I am looking at maybe the eee PC 901. The 12gb version has a slot that you can use a 80gb hard drive on top of everything else and there is a program to get rid of a lot of the junk on the Microsoft program so the 901 works a lot better. With wireless and bluetooth built in, USB ports and 7 hours of running from the battery it would be pretty nice for ultra portable use.


----------



## padam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am looking at maybe the eee PC 901. The 12gb version has a slot that you can use a 80gb hard drive on top of everything else and there is a program to get rid of a lot of the junk on the Microsoft program so the 901 works a lot better. With wireless and bluetooth built in, USB ports and 7 hours of running from the battery it would be pretty nice for ultra portable use._

 

I am planning to use it with a UMPC as well but I am waiting for an Atom based device that is even smaller but it still has a USB port so with a closed headphone, this DAC/amp and it would be a very good on-the-go setup.

 And a question:
 Is there a comparison somewhere with shows how different headphones behave with this amp? Please link it if it had been already done.


----------



## bryguy27007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *padam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And a question:
 Is there a comparison somewhere with shows how different headphones behave with this amp? Please link it if it had been already done._

 

I am also interested in this.
 Especially for Grados (SR-80), I saw the SR-60 post a page back, but couldn't make much sense of it, sorry. I am curious to see if the Boa will help much with a low impedance headphone like the Grado line.


----------



## tjumper78

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bryguy27007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am also interested in this.
 Especially for Grados (SR-80), I saw the SR-60 post a page back, but couldn't make much sense of it, sorry. I am curious to see if the Boa will help much with a low impedance headphone like the Grado line._

 

boa didnt do much for my alessandro ms2i. however, it made my im716 sound much better.


----------



## havec

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am looking at maybe the eee PC 901. The 12gb version has a slot that you can use a 80gb hard drive on top of everything else and there is a program to get rid of a lot of the junk on the Microsoft program so the 901 works a lot better. With wireless and bluetooth built in, USB ports and 7 hours of running from the battery it would be pretty nice for ultra portable use._

 

I thought the MSI Wind looked pretty good until I read about the dismal (2 hour) battery life with the 3 cell. 4 hours with the 6 cell probably doesn't cut it either for a portable media player. How does the EEE do with dvd video? Not having a hard drive isn't the end of the world with the cheap SSS available these days.


----------



## jamato8

I have read that it does well with DVD's and that the 12 gig model, not the 20 gig has a slot so you can put in a zif 80gb hard drive. You could always get an adapter and use a solid state memory card in the zif slot and still have all solid state.

 I have been running my screen at the same size as the 901 just to get a feel for it and it isn't all that bad except for these guys with big signatures. lol


----------



## chris_ah1

You can get 1280x768 portables. Gigabyte M912X comes with 160GB fast drive too. And expresscard slot. 

 Any device that comes with 2.5" SSD or HD option can always be upgraded....128GB OCZ coreII SSD for 333 anyone??? MMMM/ 

 Received my D2 boa today - WOW it's small!! sound quality is pretty good - I understand when people say it seems restrained in terms of power, but I am glad that the output is as clean as it is given it's size, low power requirments and price. 

 Much better than any other entry level amp probably. 

 Admittedly, it is nowhere near a desktop DAC combined with a xin references...but pretty damn close.

 borrowed a 2move and personally think that it is a smidge better amp, but no better wrt the DAC. However, NOT worth the extra. It is much less portable - D2 fits nicely into a cranny in my camera bag. is prettier and will get most use from the DAC. Yes, the 2move is a little better in every respect. If I didn't have another main amp I perhaps would warm to it, but as a secondary amp/dac system the D2 wins. 

 If I had to get a cheap primary i would go with the 2move no doubt about it. It definitely has more power, and has that little bit extra in terms of highs and soundstaging. For it's price it has a lovely soundstage. 

 If to my ears the xin reference with 12k pot is indexed at A, the 2move is mostly a A- and the D2 is a mix of A- and B++. 
 In all areas the D2 just isn't as slick, isn't as wide, isnt as deep, isnt as detailed - but despite not being breathtaking there isn't any harshness, it is well built, no volume adjustment noise, channels seem to have good balance even at low volumes, powerful enough for my cans (although i'm not sure HD650 would sound that good). This really is miles and miles ahead of my very first amp - a GV5. 

 D2:
 Pros: small, light, rechargeable from us, pretty, good sound - good soundstaging, good highs (not great or powerful highs though....but then again that is good as there is never any sibilance or harshness), great trebles, great bass. good so far build quality. Good neutrality albeit not stunning. Via DAC very transparent. Sweet lusciousness going to cans. Very quiet amp (will try with UM2s to discern the slightest of hisses). 
 Cons - leaves you looking for that little bit more in highs, soundstaging. Perhaps a little too anaemic to drive harder cans. 

 Conclusion: for 105EUR versus 200EUR for 2move the D2 boa is a solid buy as a second backup amp. The DAC is superb. It is for the most part transparent and quite neutral and very well-rounded. It is simply enjoyable to listen to and does not get in the way of the music. In a way, the slight lack of extension and clout in the highs makes it incredibly comfortable - even with MDR-SA5000s. Could be higher powered though or at least an extra gain level or two for the high gain mode. 

 Music - classical only. Bartok and Avro Part and brucker's Te Deum. 
 Cans - MDR-SA5000 from sony (my goto can for discerning every nuance in a source or amp - very bright, good bass, neutral middle makes it quite revealing imo even if it isn't quite 'neutral' in the purest sense).


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bryguy27007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am also interested in this.
 Especially for Grados (SR-80), I saw the SR-60 post a page back, but couldn't make much sense of it, sorry. I am curious to see if the Boa will help much with a low impedance headphone like the Grado line._

 

so far vs. my ex-90's, the sr-80's have much better synergy.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

I have MS1's and they sound very nice with the D2 via the DAC. Doesnt have much bass impact but i think that is the Ms1's.


----------



## bonkon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *havec* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought the MSI Wind looked pretty good until I read about the dismal (2 hour) battery life with the 3 cell. 4 hours with the 6 cell probably doesn't cut it either for a portable media player. How does the EEE do with dvd video? Not having a hard drive isn't the end of the world with the cheap SSS available these days._

 

In actual reviews none of them could use the eee 901 above 6 hours (even with blueetooth, wifi off and so on), so the actual baterry lasts 4.5-5.5 hours in real life situations. The wind is basically the same hardware with only an inch larger screen and a HD. Solid state disks (SSD) performing faster and requires less power than a 5400 rpm HD for standard laptops is a myth. Yes theoritically they can be faster and more efficient and such SSD exists but at exorbitant prices, definitely not at netbooks prices. At best the eee lasts 30 minutes longer than the wind with the same battery. 

 Actually the eee 901 has 2 SSD installed, 4GB + 8GB (winxp) or + 16GB (linux). The 4GB is a decent and faster SSD hence the OS and important programs are installed there for faster performance/boot time while the second SSD is pretty slow. Now I don't hate asus, in fact I owned the eee 701 and in opened my eyes to the world of netbooks and amzing portability but eventually sold it due to the 7" screen and small keyboard. I am getting a new one with at least 9" screen and better keyboard, the wind is my favourite just waiting for a linux version with 6 cells battery and see what Dell has to offer (coming with a series of netbooks in the coming weeks). Adding a 320GB HD on the wind is no problem and cost less than $100.

 Toshiba, LG, Fujitsu Siemens and Sony are also coming with netbooks in Q4. Netbooks + boa will be a great rig, maybe not on the go but definitely on the stop.


----------



## havec

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bonkon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In actual reviews none of them could use the eee 901 above 6 hours (even with blueetooth, wifi off and so on), so the actual baterry lasts 4.5-5.5 hours in real life situations. The wind is basically the same hardware with only an inch larger screen and a HD. Solid state disks (SSD) performing faster and requires less power than a 5400 rpm HD for standard laptops is a myth. Yes theoritically they can be faster and more efficient and such SSD exists but at exorbitant prices, definitely not at netbooks prices. At best the eee lasts 30 minutes longer than the wind with the same battery. 

 Actually the eee 901 has 2 SSD installed, 4GB + 8GB (winxp) or + 16GB (linux). The 4GB is a decent and faster SSD hence the OS and important programs are installed there for faster performance/boot time while the second SSD is pretty slow. Now I don't hate asus, in fact I owned the eee 701 and in opened my eyes to the world of netbooks and amzing portability but eventually sold it due to the 7" screen and small keyboard. I am getting a new one with at least 9" screen and better keyboard, the wind is my favourite just waiting for a linux version with 6 cells battery and see what Dell has to offer (coming with a series of netbooks in the coming weeks). Adding a 320GB HD on the wind is no problem and cost less than $100.

 Toshiba, LG, Fujitsu Siemens and Sony are also coming with netbooks in Q4. Netbooks + boa will be a great rig, maybe not on the go but definitely on the stop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks for the reply. I was leaning towards the Wind until I read about the relatively short battery life but after reading what you wrote I'm back to the Wind again.

 The 6 cell linux Wind is supposed to be out in September for $400. You can install your own XP and save some money. It probably is worth waiting a bit longer to see what the rest of the laptop companies have to offer. The prices might be a little high right now. I thought I read that the motherboard and Atom processor cost around $100 in bulk from Intel.

 It's good to know that there are a few of us thinking the same thing about pairing a boa with a netbook.


----------



## chris_ah1

guys, if you want the battery now, medionshop.de are selling a 6cell for the medion akoya mini for 100EUR. This is the same unit as the MSI wind and the PCworld Advent.


----------



## bonkon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chris_ah1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_guys, if you want the battery now, medionshop.de are selling a 6cell for the medion akoya mini for 100EUR. This is the same unit as the MSI wind and the PCworld Advent._

 

100 Euros = $155, that's almost one third of the wind's price. You just have to love Euroland. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 For your information the 6 cells wind with xp are out a few days ago at $549. I expect once the 6 cells shortages from China are taken care of it should cost $499 and hopefully $449 for the linux version. Once the supply of 6 cells can fulfill the demand, 6 cells should be the norm for all netbooks above $400.

 Lenovo (Thinkpad) is another maker to release a netbook in sept-oct, these guys now how to make quality ultraportable laptops. I expect some quality work from them albeit a steeper price.


----------



## Navyblue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *padam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is not a rumour, it comes directly from iBasso. And I have searched for it and some details can be already found (like dimensions which are the tiny bit bigger) however it is not in English so I wait for the official release (They have assured me, I will be informed with the details by e-mail). Or somebody could translate it so with could know more than its name
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

Do you have a link? I can translate it.

 If you are referring to this page http://www.mini-audio.net/

 It says that D3 development is 70% complete, uses 5xAAA battery, PCM2706+WM8740 DAC chips, I2S interface, USB DAC, line in and line out (might not mean that it has a true line out, the Viper and Boa has the same description), 4 channels architecture.

 Dimension: 90 x 56 x 22 mm 
 Weight: 130g (does not include battery)


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I have updated my mini-review on USB DAC amps by adding the D2 Boa: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/m...ml#post4545067


----------



## padam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have updated my mini-review on USB DAC amps by adding the D2 Boa: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/m...ml#post4545067_

 

How is the DAC performance compared to the competition? I would mainly use it with the PC so that is rather important to me.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *padam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How is the DAC performance compared to the competition? I would mainly use it with the PC so that is rather important to me._

 

All of them were reviewed with the DAC as the source, so everything you need to know is there, taking the DAC/Amp as a whole. So if the DAC was inferior, it will affect the amp's rank, as would issues with the amp section. 

 However, since the Boa had less transparency, space, ambience and soundstage than the others, I did try it with my iMod too. It did not improve with a change in the source like the Headstage did, leading me to think it is the amp section holding the Boa back (vs the Headstage which had the DAC holding it back). 

 The D2 Viper seems to be clearer and more transparent and open like the Pico, but the Boa was not quite there. It is still very good, but not at the same level as the others. Somehow the less advanced DAC of the Predator and 2MOVE did not hold them back because of how good the amp sections were, to my ears at least. Yes, the Pico and D2 viper had better space and ambience with bigger soundstage, but the Predator and 2MOVE were still above the Boa in that regard (and are still very detailed and accurate).


----------



## padam

Thanks for the info, it is much clearer for me now.

 As far as we know, the D3 will use the same DAC as the D2. Or will there be a D3 Viper?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All of them were reviewed with the DAC as the source, so everything you need to know is there, taking the DAC/Amp as a whole. So if the DAC was inferior, it will affect the amp's rank, as would issues with the amp section. 

 However, since the Boa had less transparency, space, ambience and soundstage than the others, I did try it with my iMod too. It did not improve with a change in the source like the Headstage did, leading me to think it is the amp section holding the Boa back (vs the Headstage which had the DAC holding it back). 

 The D2 Viper seems to be clearer and more transparent and open like the Pico, but the Boa was not quite there. It is still very good, but not at the same level as the others. Somehow the less advanced DAC of the Predator and 2MOVE did not hold them back because of how good the amp sections were, to my ears at least. Yes, the Pico and D2 viper had better space and ambience with bigger soundstage, but the Predator and 2MOVE were still above the Boa in that regard (and are still very detailed and accurate)._

 

Strange as I find the Boa to be more open than the Viper and also that it renders a good since of space, which is something I noticed right off. I do have some fine portables to compare to. I wonder why the difference?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Strange as I find the Boa to be more open than the Viper and also that it renders a good since of space, which is something I noticed right off. I do have some fine portables to compare to. I wonder why the difference?_

 

I don't know why the difference, but especially with the iMod and portable vcap dock it is very clear that the Viper and the Pico, followed by the Predator are more open and transparent. 

 You have to realize that my Viper has the THS4032 opamp in the main section and LM6172 in the ground channel, which I mentioned in my 8 USB DAC amp review. This is a definite upgrade to the stock Viper opamps. If I swap the Viper opamps to put the LM6172 in the main amp (with THS4032 in the ground channel) then the Viper's sound does become more forward and intimate and less open, but it is still very transparent.

 I am giving the Boa more burn-in to see if it needs more than the Viper did, so we'll see.


----------



## Vinny77

So I got this amp and to be honest with my ATH-A500 or shure e2c's I cant hear any diffence in quality from my audigy 2 with flac files.


----------



## shrisha

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vinny77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So I got this amp and to be honest with my ATH-A500 or shure e2c's I cant hear any diffence in quality from my audigy 2 with flac files._

 

You have to try Boa with Foobar2000>ASIO>Boa. You can configure ASIO to work with both outputs. With USB DAC and your audigy2. And then, while playing flac in foobar, just swich your headphones between soundcard and Boa to hear the deference.


----------



## psyllium

I've just recently received a second hand D2 Boa... impressions so far are it sound decent (better than my Total Bithead) and it built quite well


----------



## shrisha

Hi Guys. Have a question.
 Since my Boa on burning stage, the battery is bussy 24/7. And some concern is coming to my mind. I know 500 recharge times it's alot but... you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, I found this one:
Polymer Li-Ion Battery 3.7V 950mAh (601752) with PCB Cut off (3.5A)(Custermize) - TEN601752
 Is it will be siutable for a Boa for future replacement?


----------



## jernmo

Does anyone have a BOA and DT880's? I have been considering this combination and I am not sure how the DT880's will pair with the Boa. Any thoughts?


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shrisha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Guys. Have a question.
 Since my Boa on burning stage, the battery is bussy 24/7. And some concern is coming to my mind. I know 500 recharge times it's alot but... you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, I found this one:
Polymer Li-Ion Battery 3.7V 950mAh (601752) with PCB Cut off (3.5A)(Custermize) - TEN601752
 Is it will be siutable for a Boa for future replacement?_

 

at 24/7 the Boa will run for like 2.2 years before it needs a new battery not to count that when charging it runs off the USB so make it 2.5 years if you kept it going 24/7.

 For battery Q's i'd email iBasso.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jernmo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone have a BOA and DT880's? I have been considering this combination and I am not sure how the DT880's will pair with the Boa. Any thoughts? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I agree with you looking ahead in terms of lining up a replacement battery. My boa lasts an amazing 40+ hours on a charge and that times 500 is a number that is probably as long as I will want to keep an piece of audio equipment. Everyone sites the 500 cycle life and that is accurate for 99% of all lith ion batteries. But there are still the 1% that suffer premature failure for one reason or another. I have actually had it happen on a laptop battery.
 The only 3 variables that matter with lith ion batteries are the mAH, the voltage, and the interconnect. To safe the mAH and the voltage should match exactly. With less sensitive devices you can get away with having he mAH higher but I would not try it with a headphone amp. The hardest one to be sure about is the interconnet where the battery cable plugs in but I suspect that ibasso uses a pretty standing interconnect or none at all. If the battery simply snaps in place, then it should be no probem.


----------



## havec

Buying the D2 was a no brainer in terms of bang for the buck in a DAC/AMP. The hard part is deciding on a mini travel netbook/notebook to go with it. The netbooks just seem to expensive for what you get considering you can buy the atom/mb assembly for $66 and a 6 cell Wind is going to cost pretty close to $600. A well equipped 4 lb 13.3 inch Dell XPS is $1100 or a 12" 3.6 Lbs Lenovo is around $800 If weight isn't an issue you can get a refurbished 5 lb MacBook for $900. 

 I' kind of leaning towards more processing power to be able to convert raw images from my camera

 Anybody have any thoughts or know any good deals on net/notebooks?


----------



## boodi

my hp dv2000 series ( 14' , anyhow very small and practical ) is excellent . I wholeheartly advice you look into it , but we're off topic here ..


----------



## Mazz

Posted my Boa back to iBasso on July 22 to fix the headphone jack. After an e-mail enquiry I was told it hasn't arrived yet - should only take 4-6 business days so it should have been there more than a week already. Hopefully it turns up soon...


----------



## clixer

The Boa is out of stock -.-


----------



## padam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *clixer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Boa is out of stock -.-_

 

There is a very good reason for that. The D3 is on the way


----------



## clixer

REALLY???

 There's gonna be a D3? Okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then I'll wait with my purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any info on when it will be available?


----------



## jamato8

Shortly from what I have read.


----------



## clixer

Is there a place, where I can read about the upcoming features of the D3? O could anybody tell me? Will the costs be the same? or will the new model cost more?

 Thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ^^


----------



## orlykys

I too am in the market for a D2 Boa to go with my newly purchased DT770/80s. I'm jumping headfirst into the world of hi-fi headphones so I figured I'd need a good amp. I was also considering the fact that the new 2005 770's sound better but need an amp to power them so I might sell the 770/80s if they don't do it for me. Anywho, if there is a new version coming out would it be wise to just wait it out?


----------



## Traddad

Anyone side by side the Boa with the Headsix? I have both on my desktop right now and have been A/B-ing them with my MS2i Alessandros. I'm hearing a bit tighter, more detailed and deeper bass on the Boa and just a smidge of a veil on the highs, although the latter seems to be a stretch. The Boa only has 17 or so hours on it so it is not burned in.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Traddad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone side by side the Boa with the Headsix? I have both on my desktop right now and have been A/B-ing them with my MS2i Alessandros. I'm hearing a bit tighter, more detailed and deeper bass on the Boa and just a smidge of a veil on the highs, although the latter seems to be a stretch. The Boa only has 17 or so hours on it so it is not burned in._

 

Both are excellent units. Fully burned in, the boa is slightly better in pretty much every respect. Once burned in, I have noted no "veil" of any kind with the boa if paired with the right kind of headphones.


----------



## Traddad

What do you mean by "right kind of headphones"? With the "right kind of headphones" the Boa could sound like a whale fart. (obligatory smiley) 
 That saying, the veil seems to be more subjective and may be a product of greater detail on the high end bringing recording issues foreward.


----------



## Traddad

Just some questions on my new "baby": What's a good source for a quality 12" USB cable? The one with the Boa is way too long. Also....the finish on the Boa is a bit bright and a real fingerprint/scratch magnet. Anyone find some sort of "sleeve" to protect it? The little bag is a bit bulky and I hate having to fish it out/in every time.

 What is the proper way to burn this unit in?


----------



## Mazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Posted my Boa back to iBasso on July 22 to fix the headphone jack. After an e-mail enquiry I was told it hasn't arrived yet - should only take 4-6 business days so it should have been there more than a week already. Hopefully it turns up soon..._

 

It has arrived at iBasso


----------



## jamato8

Airmail can take weeks. The best is express, though expensive it only takes 3 to 4 days.


----------



## robenco18

do you guys have any experience with these amps and the stock SE530s? I'm thinking about getting one of these amps, and now that i see the D3 is coming out I'm really taking an interest into it. Headphone Addict had a great review of many portable amps, but he had specially modified SE530s. Just want to see how much of a difference in opinion there might be.

 Also, what's an opamp and how/where do I get the "upgrades" if need be. A lot of people seem to be doing that. Thanks so much!


----------



## rhw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *clixer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any info on when it will be available?_

 

The only info I found on the Net:





> _MAD-07+ (iBasso D3)
> (in development, progress 70%)
> 
> Five grain of AAA battery power supply. Uses the PCM2706+WM8740 chip. I2S contact surface. Outside high quality portable usb sets at the sound card, has the line input output function. The built-in four channel ear puts.
> ...


It is from the www.mini-audio.net site translated with babelfish- 5/23/2008.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robenco18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_do you guys have any experience with these amps and the stock SE530s? I'm thinking about getting one of these amps, and now that i see the D3 is coming out I'm really taking an interest into it. Headphone Addict had a great review of many portable amps, but he had specially modified SE530s. Just want to see how much of a difference in opinion there might be.

 Also, what's an opamp and how/where do I get the "upgrades" if need be. A lot of people seem to be doing that. Thanks so much!_

 

I have the stock SE530s paired with the boa and it an excellent match. So far I have found that the boa in fact pairs the best with the 530s of all my headphones. You definitely would not be disappointed.


----------



## Traddad

I just tried to use a separate USB cord for my iBasso D2 Boa and was surprised to find out that it did not work. The same occurred when I tried to use the iBasso USB cord on my MP3 player. 
 One of the functions of portable music systems is that they be PORTABLE. Having to carry multiple cables with the same connectors on each end is an asinine design flaw that could have been easily predicted and remedied. While I love the Boa, I was rather sad to see that iBasso stooped to using proprietary cables. 
 Are there any shorter (~30 cm) USB cables offered by iBasso or other manufacturers that would work for the Boa? At least a shorter cable would take up less space.

 Thanks,
 Sam


----------



## jamato8

I have a number of USB cables and they all work with the Boa. There isn't anything proprietary. You appear to have jumped to a conclusion that is not conclusive. Right now I am using a white 1 foot USB cable.


----------



## jernmo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a number of USB cables and they all work with the Boa. There isn't anything proprietary. You appear to have jumped to a conclusion that is not conclusive. Right now I am using a white 1 foot USB cable._

 


 Hey Jam... are you using a cable with a ferrite bead? If not, have you noticed any difference? I have considered this but I was looking for a short cable with a ferrite bead.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jernmo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Jam... are you using a cable with a ferrite bead? If not, have you noticed any difference? I have considered this but I was looking for a short cable with a ferrite bead._

 

I haven't really A B'd them. I just use whatever cable is near, which is normally the short white USB I use for my dock. I can try the ferrite and will get back.


----------



## robenco18

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wsoxfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the stock SE530s paired with the boa and it an excellent match. So far I have found that the boa in fact pairs the best with the 530s of all my headphones. You definitely would not be disappointed._

 

Awesome! Thanks so much. Now I'm just waiting for either the Boa to be back in stock or for the D3 to come out and see how that is. Thanks again!


----------



## Traddad

Apparently I'm not the only one having this problem:
  Quote:


 the cable works great for what its meant to be - used for the DAC, but when i tried to use the cable to say, import the pictures i took of it - it did NOT work. the usb cable doesnt work as a normal cable (?!) but works fine with the boa. 
 

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/i...y-thee-335615/

 For some reason it does not want to work with my Cowon D2 cable and my Cowon D2 does not like the iBasso cable. 
 What is frustrating is that this is the first cable I have run into that did not work on the Cowon.

 EDIT: I just grabbed another cable (the fourth one) and it worked on both....weird.


----------



## jamato8

Strange, I don't know what to say. I have no issues. Maybe a defective USB cable.


----------



## Mazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Traddad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Apparently I'm not the only one having this problem:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/i...y-thee-335615/

 For some reason it does not want to work with my Cowon D2 cable and my Cowon D2 does not like the iBasso cable. 
 What is frustrating is that this is the first cable I have run into that did not work on the Cowon.

 EDIT: I just grabbed another cable (the fourth one) and it worked on both....weird._

 

Strange x2. I don't even recall which cable was shipped with the Boa. I have different cables at work and home on 3 different computers and just plug it in to whichever one I'm at and the Boa works with all of them. I think one of the three is using the cable supplied with the Boa but I can't be sure.

 FWIW (and IIRC) the USB spec says you should not use ferrite cores on USB cables, but YMMV.


----------



## Vinny77

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shrisha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You have to try Boa with Foobar2000>ASIO>Boa. You can configure ASIO to work with both outputs. With USB DAC and your audigy2. And then, while playing flac in foobar, just swich your headphones between soundcard and Boa to hear the deference._

 


 To be honest with flac files I only noticed a slight difference between my audigy 2 and aiso Boa both via foobar.

 maybe my headphones aren't good enough.


----------



## mastumoto5

Quote:


 Dear Sir, 
 Thank you for your email. 
 We will release the D3 within next week. 
 The price is 219USD. 

 Sincerely 
 iBasso Audio 
 

just one more week to wait


----------



## BigTony

Its always 'one more week'!
 But it will be nice to see the new gizmo's!

 BT


----------



## anoesis

I have the D1, is the d2 boa any different other that size and just usb and a gain?


----------



## rhw

Someone still looking for a D2 boa?

 Just got this mail from IBasso Service:
 "_The D2 Boa will back in store tomorrow._"


----------



## Mazz

My Boa returned to me unannounced last Friday (i.e. no e-mail with tracking number, but I didn't ask for one either). The headphone socket seems to be fine now  There are a couple of minor scratches on the case that I don't remember before, but they could easily have been there when I sent it. Good to have it back! 

 In the meantime I managed to buy a second hand Pico (at about 3 times the price of the Boa) which should arrive in a couple of days - it will be interesting to have a leisurely comparison. I imagine I'll get rid of one after a while (in the way that most Head-Fi-ers imagine such things but don't always get around to it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

anyone tried the d2 boa with the dt 770 pro/80?


----------



## ack_0220

Just got the Boa for replacement of my spoiled viper yesterday....straight from the box without burn in......i know it is better than the viper burned in. The Boa has so much more control...everything in the mid and highs are much distinct and tighter...very good transient....also very black background....very happy with it....just hope it won't go haywire few months down the road


----------



## kaldaim

ack 0220, what cans are you using with your boa? how does it drive them?


----------



## azncookiecutter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone tried the d2 boa with the dt 770 pro/80?_

 

Used them both when I still had the Boa. Drove them pretty good, but bass still seemed a bit uncontrolled at times. However, they're much better amped with the Boa than unamped.


----------



## ashmedai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mastumoto5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just one more week to wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

One more week, one more week...meh...


----------



## Mazz

I figured some readers of this thread would be interested in the D3 Python:

 Quote from the webpage:

*Color:* silver and black *Price:* USD 219 *Weight:* 320 g

[size=medium]Main Features:
 - Wolfson WM8740 DAC Chip + TI PCM2706
 - USB signal input, provides I2S interface for decoding
 - 4ch Amp architecture
 - Line out function, allow it to work as a standalone USB-DAC
 - 2-Setting Gain Switch for impedance matching (+3/10dB)
 - Powered by 5 AAA batteries. With 5 AAA alkaline, the play time is longer than 100 hours
 - Measures 55*21*92mm, and weighs 130g
 - Comes with one silver and one black enclosure, also comes with leather pouch, USB cable, warranty card, and owner's manual[/size]

 Let's see if I can link to their pictures:















 Looks pretty similar in form to the D2 Boa at first glance but I haven't looked at the relative size. Who's going first?  Probably not me as I just bought a Pico to try out against the D2 Boa.


----------



## kaldaim

Not sure I like the AAA battery thing, but I'm interested to hear how it sounds.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

What they need to do is bring the D3 Viper back. With the right opamps that amp can sit side by side with Predator, Pico and 2MOVE and not sound out of place. 

 Right now the LTC6241HV opamp in the main, with LMH6655 in the ground channel have it sounding like 98-99% of the Predator but slightly smoother and less aggressive, and using a LMH6622 with THS4032 have it sounding like 105% of the Pico, while an LM6172 main/THS4032 ground have it closer to the 2MOVE.


----------



## ashmedai

22g heavier (possibly the AAAs)
No integrated recharge (drat, drat, triple drat!)
Roughly 50% more voltage for the amp to work with
Line-out function for feeding into a full size amp

 Did I miss anything? Oh, and it's not green.

 It looks like it has been made less convenient as a portable amp in exchange for increased utility as a USB DAC. Agree?


----------



## jamato8

Yeah for the size and the way mine is holding up so well the Viper is a real neat amp. I know they wanted it to be very stable and it is. Too bad it was a limited edition. With the HV opamp it is totally different. What a deal!


----------



## RAQemUP

D2 Boa's size is 51mm * 21mm * 82mm
 D2 Viper's size is 51mm * 20mm * 94mm
 D3 Python's size is 55mm * 21mm * 92mm

 For the curious like me.

 Edit: Is the D3 Python gray/silver? Can't really tell too well with the lighting and angles on the site.
 Edit #2: Nevermind. Site says its comes with a black and a silver enclosure. That's pretty neat actually.


----------



## mastumoto5

ibasso d3 is a nice upgrade with the line out but no rechargeable circuit is ********! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 if i plug a d2 in my full size amp with the headphone out, what will be the sound? crappy?


----------



## boodi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What they need to do is bring the D3 Viper back. With the right opamps that amp can sit side by side with Predator, Pico and 2MOVE and not sound out of place. 

 Right now the LTC6241HV opamp in the main, with LMH6655 in the ground channel have it sounding like 98-99% of the Predator but slightly smoother and less aggressive, and using a LMH6622 with THS4032 have it sounding like 105% of the Pico, while an LM6172 main/THS4032 ground have it closer to the 2MOVE._

 

interesting
 what's your fav combination now ?

 and also the faster - more aggressive combination for you

 thanks


----------



## rhw

Sweet size comparison: iBasso D2 Viper vs Ibasso D3 Python vs Ibasso D2 Boa vs Cowon D2
 ....


----------



## slwiser

Are there any difference between the first editions and the very latest for the Boa. Thinking that it is not unusual for companies to incorporate some upgrades into a line over time.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boodi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_interesting
 what's your fav combination now ?

LTC6241HV opamp in the main, with LMH6655 in the ground channel

 and also the faster - more aggressive combination for you

Maybe the ISL55002/THS4032? Not sure because I was never looking for faster and aggressive, been looking for full bodied and details and mesmerizing.

 thanks_

 

See in red


----------



## sochee

Can you drive stereo speakers with this? I was thinking of using it as external DAC for my PC to drive a pair of Audioengine A2s, and using it with an iPod when on the go.


----------



## psyllium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sochee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you drive stereo speakers with this? I was thinking of using it as external DAC for my PC to drive a pair of Audioengine A2s, and using it with an iPod when on the go._

 

Yes you can certainly use it to drive some speakers so long as you have the right cabling.


----------



## wsoxfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sochee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you drive stereo speakers with this? I was thinking of using it as external DAC for my PC to drive a pair of Audioengine A2s, and using it with an iPod when on the go._

 

The speakers would need to be very efficient and reasonably small. You have to remember that the boa is limited in its power output in order to make it a viable portable option.
 The new d3 will have more power than the d2. I am sure that is the main reason they have switched from the single rechargeable battery to 5AAs.


----------



## sochee

Well, the A2s are self powered (AC plug), plus they are bookshelf speakers and reasonably small, I guess...


----------



## Tapiozona

Sorry for the newbish question but I'm a bit confused when it comes to DAC/AMP combos like the Boa. Can they both be used at the same time or will I also have to buy a seperate DAC or seperate amp anyways?


----------



## jamato8

The Boa, RSA Predator and Pico, among others, have dacs that work with the USB output of your computer and can be used as a USB dac to the internal amp or you can use the Boa, etc, as just an amp but you can't use the USB dac by itself. So you have either a USB dac to the amp or just the amp using a different source for your headphones.


----------



## asher7323

Wow I read through 50 pages of this and it convinced me I needed a D2 Boa. I was pretty convinced by the 3rd page I think =/. I'm a pushover.

 Sorry for my 187 dollars. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Probably the last thing I'll be buying until 2009 (Please, God? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) So excited to try this DAC on my crappy, crappy, crappy sounding laptop. Also I'm curious to see how it compares to my mint tins on the iPod.


----------



## Pete7

I recently got a D2 Boa, and I'm enjoying the sound of it very much (about 160 hours burn-in so far). I just opened the amp up out of curiosity for the first time, and I think I can say pretty definitively this amp does not have 4-channel architecture like some of the other iBasso amps and amp/DAC's (D2 Viper, Python, and P2). There is one dual op-amp in there and that is an AD8656. There is no other SOIC op-amp present on the board that would constitute an op-amp in a 3/4 buffer position- unless it is concealed underneath the battery, which seems unlikely. There are 2 smaller IC's located pretty close to the AD8656 which look like they may function as buffers. Also, I have noticed that on the iBasso page for the D2 Boa, there is no mention of a 4-channel architecture as there is for the Python. The amp does sound very good, nonetheless, but I'm really not certain if this distinction has been previously noted.

 Ibasso D2 Boa:
 Main Features:
 - Wolfson WM8740 DAC Chip + TI PCM2706
 - USB signal input, provides I2S interface for decoding
 - Works as a DAC+AMP Combo or a standalone AMP 
 - 2-Setting Gain Switch for impedance matching 
 - 470mAh rechargeable Li-polymer battery with integrated charging system
 - Measures 51*21*82mm, and weighs only 108g
 - Battery life is 38hours
 - Comes with leather pouch, AC adapter, USB cable, warranty card, and owner¡¯s manual




 iBasso D3 Python

 Portable Amp/USB-DAC


 Main Features:
 - Wolfson WM8740 DAC Chip + TI PCM2706
 - USB signal input, provides I2S interface for decoding
 -*4ch Amp architecture*
 - Line out function, allow it to work as a standalone USB-DAC
 - 2-Setting Gain Switch for impedance matching (+3/10dB)
 - Powered by 5 AAA batteries. With 5 AAA alkaline, the play time is longer than 100 hours
 - Measures 55*21*92mm, and weighs 130g
 - Comes with one silver and one black enclosure, also comes with leather pouch, USB cable, warranty card, and owner¡¯s manual


----------



## boodi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_See in red_

 


 interesting
 what's your fav combination now ?

 LTC6241HV opamp in the main, with LMH6655 in the ground channel

 and also the faster - more aggressive combination for you

 Maybe the ISL55002/THS4032? Not sure because I was never looking for faster and aggressive, been looking for full bodied and details and mesmerizing.


 Tryin both now 
 needless to say IMO the rolled Viper is 1000% better then the boa ( I got both and soundwise comparison is not that available to my ears , that's to say they're nicely far one from the other sqwise , jmo ) 
 no brainer for me there's no better chance around for the price and a rolled viper keep me very happy today 

 back to your answer ..
 I'd like to know :
 any chance to burn opas when swapping and wrong direction ? 
 the 2 combination you aforementioned are : first in front line , second back-side of the battery - am I right ?

 thanks as always dear friend .


----------



## boodi

listening to "Animals" , with the second set headphoneaddict adviced me , WinXP-> Foobar ( little eq , tweak due! )-> *D2 Viper ISL55002/THS4032 *-> recabled Hd600

 it's lil short of IMPRESSIVE 

 power
 bass - reach deep bass that one that generates inside the head and goes down the body -
 clarity of vocals 
 there's even some presence where instrument presence is usually found in pricey gears .. 
 nice little gear 
 nice blackness 
 a hint of weight of notes/tones/sound too , other "serious" character 
 no cannot sobstitute a full rig soundwise for me , but achieves a good level , for his price outstanding . surely I've heard gear priced higher sounding worse 

 well made ibasso worth addendum to my laptop


----------



## boodi

listenings ..
 will add : 
 bass has textures
 space stage is actually portrayed , the boa do not do this ; and with good manner ( with these opas combinaation and my chain )


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boodi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd like to know :
 any chance to burn opas when swapping and wrong direction ? 
 the 2 combination you aforementioned are : first in front line , second back-side of the battery - am I right ?

 thanks as always dear friend ._

 

Maybe, backwards can damage them, so don't put them in backwards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The main opamp is by the front volume knob, and pin #1 is at the front left. Ground opamp is by the rear battery, and pin #1 is closest to the battery (front right).


----------



## boodi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe, backwards can damage them, so don't put them in backwards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The main opamp is by the front volume knob, and pin #1 is at the front left. Ground opamp is by the rear battery, and pin #1 is closest to the battery (front right)._

 

ok so no damage done


----------



## chris_ah1

anyone tried rolling amps in the boa?

 I was going to do some serious listening to the boa this summer...but took my reference amp and I sort of forgot about the boa :S

 I didn't listen much to the laptop in the end


----------



## VictoryOfThePeople

hi i just bought this amp and its been great for my ipod.
 however when i use it as a dac for my thinkpad t61. it doesn't really work. it works a few times but seems to freeze the audio and video if i try to listen on youtube or itunes. anyone know why that is?
 i tried switching usb cables and it doesn't work. once it freezes, my attempts after have no sound or will have static. the red link light does go on and i do have the power on. like i said, it will work for a few seconds before the sounds goes out or freezing occurs. do i need to update some drivers? i dont think its a faulty unit cuz it works - must be something i'm missing.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VictoryOfThePeople* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi i just bought this amp and its been great for my ipod.
 however when i use it as a dac for my thinkpad t61. it doesn't really work. it works a few times but seems to freeze the audio and video if i try to listen on youtube or itunes. anyone know why that is?
 i tried switching usb cables and it doesn't work. once it freezes, my attempts after have no sound or will have static. the red link light does go on and i do have the power on. like i said, it will work for a few seconds before the sounds goes out or freezing occurs. do i need to update some drivers? i dont think its a faulty unit cuz it works - must be something i'm missing._

 

Any ideas?


----------



## Nocturnal310

yo guys.

 whats the Specs of DAC of the Boa??


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

It is a PSM2706 USB receiver chip sending I2S digital data to the Wolfson WM4870 DAC (still 16 bit/48K). I believe the PCM2706 can output analog or S/PDIF but the D2 doesn't use either of those since the Wolfson can do a better job digital to analog, and I2S is much better out of the 2706 than S/PDIF as well (less jitter).


----------



## Nocturnal310

I received an email from iBasso today:
  Quote:


 Dear Sir, 
 Thank you for your email. 
 The following is the spec of the Boa DAC 
 Frequency Response: 20Hz~18 KHz +/- 0.5dB (DAC) 
 Signal to Noise Ratio：97dB (DAC) 
 Crosstalk: 93dB (DAC) 
 Total Harmonic Distortion: 0.006%@1kHz/0dB (DAC) 

 Sincerely 
 iBasso Audio


----------



## mastumoto5

i'm going to buy Head-direct RE1 iems ( 119$ columbus last day sales at head-direct.com !!)

*Would the RE1 benefit from the boa used as dac? *


----------



## ZoNtO

What source? It would sure benefit as it's impedence is so high so you'd need an amp anyway.


----------



## mastumoto5

laptop but the question must be understood rather, is there a good synergy between the RE1 and ibasso boa ?


----------



## ZoNtO

bump for answer to this question ^^


----------



## havec

My D2 has a major problem with the usb ports on my Lenovo S10 netbook. Only one port is now working. They used to both kind of work so the problem is getting worse. It loses connectivity on the other anytime I jiggle the connection. Other USB devices HDDs etc. work fine on the ports. The D2 and cable work fine on other computers. Anybody know what is going on here? Please Help!


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *havec* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My D2 has a major problem with the usb ports on my Lenovo S10 netbook. Only one port is now working. They used to both kind of work so the problem is getting worse. It loses connectivity on the other anytime I jiggle the connection. Other USB devices HDDs etc. work fine on the ports. The D2 and cable work fine on other computers. Anybody know what is going on here? Please Help!_

 

Do you have another USB cord you can use with the D2? I have one that doesn't have great contacts and just a bit of movement messes things up.


----------



## havec

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you have another USB cord you can use with the D2? I have one that doesn't have great contacts and just a bit of movement messes things up._

 

All 3 of the cables that I tried had the same connectivity problems. What fixed the problem was plugging an old usb hub in between the Lenovo S10 and the D2. 

 iBasso also promptly responded to my email for help:

 "Dear Sir, 
 Thank you for your email. 
 I think it is a USB connection problem. The USB ports on your laptop do not match with the USB cable well.The problem can be solved by changing the USB cable in my opinion. I suggest you to find any other USB cable 
 If you have any further questions, please feel free to let me know." 

 Sincerely 
 iBasso Audio

 The USB hub is not the most elegant solution but it works. Complaining to Lenovo is probably not going to get me anywhere because it is only the D2 that is having problems. Other devices seem to be ok.

 I think the Lenovo USB ports might be junk.

 Thanks


----------



## jsplice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *asher7323* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow I read through 50 pages of this and it convinced me I needed a D2 Boa. I was pretty convinced by the 3rd page I think =/. I'm a pushover.

 Sorry for my 187 dollars. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Probably the last thing I'll be buying until 2009 (Please, God? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) So excited to try this DAC on my crappy, crappy, crappy sounding laptop. Also I'm curious to see how it compares to my mint tins on the iPod._

 

Haha the exact same thing happened to me. I was sitting at my desk, listening to my iPod and DT770s with no amp, reading all the reviews. After reading everyone's comments for about an hour I was like alright...screw it...and whipped out the plastic.

 Mine should be arriving tomorrow. I plan on working from home that day just so I can be there when it shows up.


----------



## Nocturnal310

I remember the day i got it...my first real amp.

 these days i use it with laptop and use it as a pre-amp to my Crossroads Edge amp.

 i tried it with HD600 and was shocked it drove them to decent volume level ..although not recommended but for emergency good enough


----------



## RickEC

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *havec* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My D2 has a major problem with the usb ports on my Lenovo S10 netbook. Only one port is now working. They used to both kind of work so the problem is getting worse. It loses connectivity on the other anytime I jiggle the connection. Other USB devices HDDs etc. work fine on the ports. The D2 and cable work fine on other computers. Anybody know what is going on here? Please Help!_

 

My connection from Boa to Lenovo T61 is not stable. It is USB cable dependant. Certain cables 100 % stable, certain cables are susceptible to disconnection upon slight movement, and certain no signal transfer at all. I do not know if the problem lies where. Anyway, just get a suitable cable and stick to it. it should not be an issue (if you don't lose that cable).

 Btw, Boa is good, esp after burning-in.


----------



## Feather225

Guys hows the DAC on go vibe petite compared to ibasso D2? I heard the chip of the dac on D2 is the same as PICO, is that true? just wanna confirm...
 Thanks


----------



## J6X900

I've read that the Boa runs on the battery when used as a USB DAC. How will this effect its life expectancy? I plan on using it as an alternative for my laptop's onboard sound, so it will see a lot of charges/discharges. I don't want to end up with a dead Boa in a year. How long will it last?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

It has a switch to turn off charging while it is plugged in. So you could leave it turned on and connected to the USB with the charge switch off, then just flip it on about every 35 hours when the battery dies, then after it is charged 2-3 hours later flip it off. That should last you about 2 years if you run it 24/7, but at least 3-4 years if you turn it off when you are not using it. Once the battery gets old it may still wear out in 3-5 years, even if it doesn't have 500 charge cycles on it.


----------



## x3sphere

Hey -

 For people that ordered from iBasso, how long does it usually take before the DHL tracking number starts working? I received a tracking number from iBasso 24 hours after order, but the number still isn't working on the DHL site - been two days since then. Is this normal? I know it's shipping out from China.


----------



## RAQemUP

Most people get there stuff from Ibasso within 5 days. Many get it before the DHL number even works or by the time it does work it shows its about to be delivered to you. Ibasso has some excellent shipping times really.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RAQemUP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Most people get there stuff from Ibasso within 5 days. Many get it before the DHL number even works or by the time it does work it shows its about to be delivered to you. Ibasso has some excellent shipping times really._

 

Good to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks, I'll probably get my D2 Boa next week then.


----------



## Investinwaffles

Woot,
 Im loving my D2, I had no idea what i was missing without it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Now i realize how low quality my songs are though, LOL. 

 One question:
 It uses a special USB cable right? Is there any where to get some on the cheap (i want to leave on in each of my bags so i dont have to disconnect the main one from my desktop every time). 

 and NO problems with my IBM x41 tablet, works like a charm.


----------



## jamato8

You can get the mini to reg usb on ebay for little money as compared to stores that want way too much.


----------



## Investinwaffles

I have a mini to regular cable but it wont work with the amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have no idea, but when im using the generic cable my computer wont pick it up (it will still charge), but using the same USB port and the stock cable it works every time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 My guess is its proprietary... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also,
 If I am going to be using the amp plugged into my computer for the majority of the time, what precautions should i take for the battery?

 When it is being powered off USB but NOT charging, is it running off the battery or the USB power? I generally charge it up, then turn the switch off and just leave it (turning the amp off between uses but not unplugging the USB cable).


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Investinwaffles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a mini to regular cable but it wont work with the amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have no idea, but when im using the generic cable my computer wont pick it up (it will still charge), but using the same USB port and the stock cable it works every time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 My guess is its proprietary... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm not sure how a USB cable can be proprietary... I mean, that doesn't make sense when you think about it. USB is a standard, it should work regardless of cable used. Maybe just a problem with your spare cable? Once I get my D2 I'll test it with another mini-USB cable I have here.


----------



## jamato8

I have many USB to mini and they all work, oh there is one that doesn't but it is iffy with a few things.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I have many USB cables that work with other USB DAC but not the iBasso amps.


----------



## jamato8

Ok, as usual we are at odds Larry. (just kidding)

 I just tried a number of my mini to USB and they all work. One after another. PowerBook G4 to iBasso.


----------



## nocturnalsheet

i not sure about the D2 boa, but for my D3 Python, i tried the stock usb cable and another usb data cable for my hard drive and they do give me problems here and there. 

 i finally found a usb cable that works everytime and the connection is good. (got it from my dad, i have no idea where he got it from)

 my advice is to try out more usb cables, once you found one that works for you, stick with it.

 hope it helps


----------



## Investinwaffles

Ok, i borrowed one from my friend (its for his digital camera) and it works with my d2.
 i just traded him cables (mine works with his camera perfectly).

 I noticed that the one that didnt work did not have that little round thing on the cable (almost like a box??)
 What is that thing? (you can see it in this pic)


----------



## mrarroyo

^ Ferrite electro-magnetic interference suppressor


----------



## jamato8

It is for EMI (electro magnetic interference) and RFI (radio frequency interference). These come across as high frequency information that can corrupt the signal and cause hash. A wire can act as an antenna or receiver picking up these frequencies and piggy back them along with the data you are transferring. Needless to say, you don't want it and the ferrite ring can help to get rid of some of this interference.


----------



## Dublo7

Hey guys, I just pulled the trigger on a silver D2 Boa. I can't wait to give it a try on my laptop.

 I checked out with PayPal, and my payment went through, however, the PayPal's order description only had iBasso Audio - the product I purchased isn't mentioned anywhere. I also haven't received a confirmation email from iBasso themselves - only PayPal.

 Is this normal?


----------



## mrarroyo

Yes it is normal.


----------



## digitalfrog

I felt the same way a couple of days ago.

 Bought it the 29th of December, and heard nothing from Ibasso until the 31st with a DHL tracking number. Looks like it will be delivered today (I'm in the Netherlands)

 Fast (enough) turn around, but it would indeed be better if they would trigger an email as soon as they receive the order to tell the customer all is ok....

 Now, where is that DHL truck ??


 Ralph




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dublo7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys, I just pulled the trigger on a silver D2 Boa. I can't wait to give it a try on my laptop.

 I checked out with PayPal, and my payment went through, however, the PayPal's order description only had iBasso Audio - the product I purchased isn't mentioned anywhere. I also haven't received a confirmation email from iBasso themselves - only PayPal.

 Is this normal?_


----------



## Dublo7

Yeah, I was sent an order confirmation today.

 Man, I can't wait to try out this thing. It's my first true amp.


----------



## randytavis

here's my experience with an order I placed last week. 

 placed order 12/29:

 Dec. 29, 2008 Payment To 李 建生 Completed ... -$187.00 USD


 received confirmation email 12/31:

Dear, Sir/Madam,
 Thank you for your order.
 Your DHL tracking number is:xxxxxxxxxx
 If you have any questions, please feel free to contact us.
 Sincerely
 iBasso Audio

 I received an identical email again on 01/02.

 I was never able to track the package on the DHL website with the number provided. the package arrived yesterday 01/06 via USPS, with a signature required. I am still uncertain why it didn't arrive via DHL, but I'm happy to have it here now.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *randytavis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_here's my experience with an order I placed last week. 

 placed order 12/29:

 Dec. 29, 2008 Payment To 李 建生 Completed ... -$187.00 USD


 received confirmation email 12/31:

Dear, Sir/Madam,
 Thank you for your order.
 Your DHL tracking number is:xxxxxxxxxx
 If you have any questions, please feel free to contact us.
 Sincerely
 iBasso Audio

 I received an identical email again on 01/02.

 I was never able to track the package on the DHL website with the number provided. the package arrived yesterday 01/06 via USPS, with a signature required. I am still uncertain why it didn't arrive via DHL, but I'm happy to have it here now. 
_

 

This is the same was mine came. DHL is the international carrier used but when it comes into the states sometimes DHL transships via USPS for delivery apparently.


----------



## Nocturnal310

nice... Green also looks interesting.


----------



## Dublo7

I just received my Boa, and I'm really impressed with it. It's a powerful, sleek, sexy little thing.


----------



## randytavis

I've been burning my d2 in since I received it, it's got around 40 hours on it now (and sounds much better than when it came out of the box, can't wait to hear what more time does). 

 around 30 hours in, I noticed the led on the front started to flicker a little, so I plugged it into the wall charger, set the switch to charge, and went to sleep. when I woke up, the charge light was off. since hooking it back up again, I've noticed the led on the front flickers, goes off completely, then flickers some more. the light never giving the constant bright glow it did when it was brand new. this behavior persists, regardless of being connected to headphones, gain switch on low or high, volume at high or low, etc... 

 here's a video of what I'm describing:
Video

 the sound quality is not affected by this, but it's very annoying. did I just get a unit with a bad solder joint or something?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *randytavis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been burning my d2 in since I received it, it's got around 40 hours on it now (and sounds much better than when it came out of the box, can't wait to hear what more time does). 

 around 30 hours in, I noticed the led on the front started to flicker a little, so I plugged it into the wall charger, set the switch to charge, and went to sleep. when I woke up, the charge light was off. since hooking it back up again, I've noticed the led on the front flickers, goes off completely, then flickers some more. the light never giving the constant bright glow it did when it was brand new. this behavior persists, regardless of being connected to headphones, gain switch on low or high, volume at high or low, etc... 

 here's a video of what I'm describing:
Video

 the sound quality is not affected by this, but it's very annoying. did I just get a unit with a bad solder joint or something?_

 

That flicker would drive me nuts, ending with my putting a bullet in it. Something is wrong with it, and you should contact iBasso.


----------



## Nidhogg22

To those of you that have tried the Boa with Ultrasone 750s, how does the sound change in comparison to unamped?


----------



## ledzepberkeley

Anyone compare the iBasso D2 Boa's vs the Nuforce Icon Mobile?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ledzepberkeley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone compare the iBasso D2 Boa's vs the Nuforce Icon Mobile?_

 

Skylab review: Review: Portable amp roundup! 37 portable amps reviewed and compared - Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio

 HPA review: UPDATED 01/04 REVIEW 12 USB DAC amps - Predator, Pico, 2/3MOVE, D3 D2 Viper/Boa D1, Lyrix, MicroAmp, Vivid V1, Nuforce, XM5 - Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio go to post #2

 The Nuforce sounds better via USB than analog input. I still don't agree entirely with Skylab's Nuforce review, as via USB INPUT the Nuforce is only slightly brighter and slightly more forward than the 3MOVE, with slightly less bass. But, via analog input the Nuforce is a little brighter and a little more forward than via USB, which could account for the differences in our reviews. My review looks at them entirely as a USB Sound Card with only the DAC as the input. So, I tied the D2 Boa and Nuforce, where the D2 is better at in some areas and with certain headphones (HD600, Grado) and the Nuforce is better in other areas (Denon D2000, Edition 9). Both amps are colored sounding at times and not completely neutral or transparent like other higher level amps. Neither one has enough power to really let the HD600 shine, but I can enjoy either one with a variety of headphones when I use them.


----------



## ledzepberkeley

Thanks for the help HeadphoneAddict 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think unless I get a deal for the iBasso D2 Boa I'll stick with the Nuforce to drive my DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm...

 Now the search for a LOD begins...


----------



## Dublo7

edit - woops, nevermind.


----------



## Dublo7

For the people using Foobar and ASIO, what buffer size are you using, and are you using any latency compensation?


----------



## hunter186

I've had my D2 boa for a few weeks now, and I'm really impressed with the sound. I've got a question about power consumption. If it's plugged into USB, the red link light is on, even if the volume knob is switched off. Is the red LED drawing current from USB, or is it draining the battery? I'm wondering if I can leave it plugged in and switched off without running the battery down.


----------



## hunter186

Answered my own question. Ibasso support says the link light draws power from USB. That's what I figured, but I wanted to be sure.


----------



## Smoke

hello fellow D2 owners! I'm thinking about a headphone upgrade. Would the D2 be able to drive the Sennheiser HD650 are would it be better to try the HD595? Thanks!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Smoke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hello fellow D2 owners! I'm thinking about a headphone upgrade. Would the D2 be able to drive the Sennheiser HD650 are would it be better to try the HD595? Thanks!_

 

They could drive the HD600/650 better than a DAP will, but not even close to a desktop amp, and not nearly as well as the 3MOVE, Pico, TTVJ portable millett or Vivid V1. You may be better off with a HD595 but I have never heard one and a quite HD650 might be better than a properly amped 595, I don't know.

 A better match for the D2 Boa is a Denon or an Ultrasone, or even a Grado - plus ATH-ESW10 or most IEM.


----------



## Smoke

The HD 595 is now underway! That dedicated amp you're suggestion will be something for the future and the same goes for the HD 650. For now the Ibasso D2 will stay at my side. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## chris_ah1

Plugged my HD650 into D2 boa. it sounded fantastic actually - even cranked up to 100%...it just wasn't particularly loud - too comfortable a sound level. But i couldn't fault the delicacy of the sound and lack of clipping or distortion or any sonic problems. 

 was set to high gain.

 In contrast a xin reference portable can make the HD650 really really loud lol


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

You haven't compared an HD650 and HD600 on the D2 vs 3MOVE or a Woo WA6 though...


----------



## chris_ah1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You haven't compared an HD650 and HD600 on the D2 vs 3MOVE or a Woo WA6 though..._

 

Unfortunately I don't have enough cash and being in UK means no loaners or people nearby with stuff to share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I AM looking for a proper desktop amp though, although the amp of my DAC is more than adequate and the xin reference passes as adequate too, I don't have enough to try everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I have heard the HD650 via a modded x-can V3 and pinkie - it was soo lush. 

 but for more, shipping+taxes= bankrupcy.

 I could only really afford the stock WA6 too....
 and 3move is a portable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Slee Solo SRG, TTVJ fet A, AMB M3 are the options I'll probably go with - i haven't caught tube bug yet.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chris_ah1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unfortunately I don't have enough cash and being in UK means no loaners or people nearby with stuff to share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I AM looking for a proper desktop amp though, although the amp of my DAC is more than adequate and the xin reference passes as adequate too, I don't have enough to try everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I have heard the HD650 via a modded x-can V3 and pinkie - it was soo lush. 

 but for more, shipping+taxes= bankrupcy.

 I could only really afford the stock WA6 too....
 and 3move is a portable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Slee Solo SRG, TTVJ fet A, AMB M3 are the options I'll probably go with - i haven't caught tube bug yet._

 

Those are all good options - I liked the Grahm Slee NOVO with a sigma 11 PSU, and also really liked naamaf's M^3 as well.


----------



## hifidk

I just received D2 Boa that I bought from fellow headfier. I bought it for my iphone but plugged in HD600 for fun. Not really impressed with the sound with HD600... I liked Peridot with HD600 better than iBasso. However, sounds great with my IEM


----------



## alexofc69

I just bought an iBasso D2 as my first headphone amp/DAC. I have a set of Sennheiser HD 205s , DENON AH-D501K and Ultrasone iCans. I will be getting a better set of headphones down the road.
 I have listened to a few different amps and I am very impressed with it and the price/performance value. iBasso makes and excellent product. Quick shipping from Hong Kong and great customer service.


----------



## mutzz

A noobie question?

 Whats high gain and low gain? Any significant difference in sound?


----------



## jamato8

Not much difference in sound but what high gain does is amplify the incoming signal more and if the amp has enough power, you will get more volume with a set of headphones. 

 Some headphones require more power so a higher gain gives you greater volume but if the amp doesn't have the power to go along with the greater gain, the sound will just distort. Many times IEM's are better with the low gain and you have better travel of the volume control.


----------



## naddy

Is it possible to use the D2 boa as a dac only and then use a separate amp?


----------



## hunter186

There is no way to bypass the amp section with the D2. The D3 and D10 offer an unamped line-out.


----------



## trueno84

Is it possible for D2 to charge and play at the same time? I've looked into a couple of replies and it's either unclear or reply would be like D10 can be charged. but no one actually said that D2 could be charge and play at the same time. Thanks in advance.


----------



## charlie0904

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trueno84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it possible for D2 to charge and play at the same time? I've looked into a couple of replies and it's either unclear or reply would be like D10 can be charged. but no one actually said that D2 could be charge and play at the same time. Thanks in advance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yes. there is a charge trigger at the back. to charge and listen w/o using battery.


----------



## trueno84

ooo Thanks a million bro. ^^ Looking forward to get my Green D2 soon hehe


----------



## ngwazi

After reading through most of these 70 odd pages ... I decided I couldn't resist. I ordered my D2 Boa yesterday and can't wait for it to arrive.

 Has anyone tried this amp/dac with shure e4c (or nowadays scl4)? Is that a good combination to start off with?


----------



## ngwazi

IBasso is really fast ... parcel was sent on Friday and arrived in Germany Monday! Am really impressed with the amp ... sound is amazing.


----------



## Coop

Just pulled the trigger on a silver Ibasso D2+... Finally something a little nicer than my Fiio amps. I have no doubt it will be very nice on my full size cans, but I'm kind of curious about how it will be with my AKG K430 as those are what I usually use when I'm away from home. At only 32 ohm they don't need an amp volumewise on most devices, but I hope that the built in DAC of the D2 will be a significant improvement over the crappy on board soundcard of my pc at work...


----------



## Doodle07

the D2+ was just released a few days ago, i was wondering if the sound is any different from the original D2 boa. anybody get a chance to do a side by side comparison?


----------



## sanke1

Got D2+ BOA delivered by DHL today. Difference from my onboard Realtek are small but noticable. After using them with HD595, Soundstage has exploded. I conclude that the highs and mids are crystal clear. But bass is not quite up there. While IE7s sound much better getting slight treble boost due to BOA.

 Now does this amp needs burn-in as well ? And will that bring out more bass for HD595 which appear to be very bright as of now ?


----------



## charlie0904

amp need burn in. at least 100-200 hrs. 

 i am interested in D2+ , look forward to your impression.


----------



## sanke1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *charlie0904* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_amp need burn in. at least 100-200 hrs. 

 i am interested in D2+ , look forward to your impression._

 

I seem kinda stuck now. There are simply *NO* low frequencies coming from my HD595s using Ibasso D2 BOA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I just cant believe myself as all people in this thread are saying Ibasso has good bass. I felt it would be good companion to my HD595s as they are bass defiant slightly.


----------



## jamato8

The caps take a while to form so the bass won't be great. How many hours on the amp now? Oh you got it today? You need to give it time.


----------



## sanke1

@jamato

 Does bass really develop over time ?? Because i remember no one saying that bass is weak. And what are caps ?

 Have put 10 hrs on them, The worst part is even if I up the sliders all the way on the equalizer, bass increases by 5% approx and destorts like anything.

 I know for a fact that Realtek onboard still gives some serious strong tight bass to HD595 on "party" in control panel settings.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

The sound significantly changes after 100 hours on the normal D2.


----------



## Ntropic

Are you running it as DAC/amp or just as an amp?


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I ran it as both.


----------



## sanke1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ntropic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you running it as DAC/amp or just as an amp?_

 

I am a newb to this. I have the BOA running through USB off my laptop. It has been set to high gain and charging is set to On. It shows as USB audio DAC on vista. So it must be DAC/amp i guess.


----------



## jamato8

You would be in amp dac. You are plugged into the left plug for the phones I would imagine. Caps, are capacitors. Capacitors store the energy from the power source, which is the battery. They need to form or as some people say, burn in, but until they do, they often don't sound real great and go through periods of sounding good and then dull and the frequency range can change. It can take anywhere from 50 to several hundred hours of on time (music running through the amp with the phones attached) for everything to settle.


----------



## sanke1

Thanks for the explanation

 After 30 hrs of Burn-in, brightness of HD595 has reduced a lot. But still very less of low frequencies. 

 Atleast theres some bass compared to first time listening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Edit:* After 60 Hrs

 Sq remains same. Midrange, higs are perfect. But small amounts of bass make the cans sound dull and lifeless


----------



## sanke1

*Edit: 2* After 100 Hrs

 Sq is exactly same. No bass what so ever from HD595s. I just cant believe I have been misled by 70+ pages of pure crap in this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Same ill fate when i read the advice about IE7s and even after 250 hrs of break-in no good quality highs on them. They are just too bassy/boomy.

 None of these s0 called expensive cans, iems, amps sound good overall.

 HD595s -> Sound amazing and balanced with realtek onboard audio. Reasonable bass leaning towards low in quantity.
 Ibasso D2 BOA amp -> No bass with HD595s, Ultra boomy with IE7s
 IE7s -> No treble/highs/sparkle


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sanke1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Edit: 2* After 100 Hrs

 Sq is exactly same. No bass what so ever from HD595s. I just cant believe I have been misled by 70+ pages of pure crap in this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Same ill fate when i read the advice about IE7s and even after 250 hrs of break-in no good quality highs on them. They are just too bassy/boomy.

 None of these s0 called expensive cans, iems, amps sound good overall.

 HD595s -> Sound amazing and balanced with realtek onboard audio. Reasonable bass leaning towards low in quantity.
 Ibasso D2 BOA amp -> No bass with HD595s, Ultra boomy with IE7s
 IE7s -> No treble/highs/sparkle_

 

Just to repeat...make sure phones are plugged into the left outlet, not the line out. 

 Try with source other than soundcard. 

 Sounds to me more like source problem than amp.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

D2 BOA DO NOT LACK BASS WITH ANYTHING - SOMETHING IS WRONG WITH SOMETHING IN YOUR GEAR.

 Sorry for yelling, but like everyone is saying, something isn't right (broken or hooked up wrong).


----------



## sanke1

What else can possibly be wrong when Ibasso is used as DAC/AMP via usb and phones are plugged in left socket which has Phones written below it ?


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Maybe you don't know what bass is. On a more serious note, maybe something is wrong with your phones or the Boa its self.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sanke1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What else can possibly be wrong when Ibasso is used as DAC/AMP via usb and phones are plugged in left socket which has Phones written below it ?_

 

Is there an equalizer or frequency control software used by your computer? Have you used it just as an amp?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sanke1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What else can possibly be wrong when Ibasso is used as DAC/AMP via usb and phones are plugged in left socket which has Phones written below it ?_

 

If you are positive it is set up right, maybe the Boa is defective. You say the phones have great bass with other sources, so that rules out the phones.

 Try D2 boa hooked up to an iPod and if there is better bass the DAC could be defective. If there is still no bass when connected to an iPod then ask iBasso to take it back and repair it. If there is nothing wrong with it when they get it back, then you suffer from a serious case of "bass-headitis" and need an XM5 with bass boost switch.


----------



## sanke1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you are positive it is set up right, maybe the Boa is defective. You say the phones have great bass with other sources, so that rules out the phones.

 Try D2 boa hooked up to an iPod and if there is better bass the DAC could be defective. If there is still no bass when connected to an iPod then ask iBasso to take it back and repair it. If there is nothing wrong with it when they get it back, then you suffer from a serious case of "bass-headitis" and need an XM5 with bass boost switch._

 

Even I thought must be faulty amp but when I plugin IE7s in boa, there is too much bass with no higher frequencies. That's where I get pissed off as I simply cannot find the right balance. 

 For a test I made my housemate listen to hd595s through boa. Played "Missy Eliott - Get your freak on" as that tune has some serious bass. It took my friend less than 5 sec to comment on low bass.

 If I use wmp equalizer, bass doesn't increase in a noticeable way.


----------



## jamato8

I will have a D2+ tomorrow and I can give you my opinion if you want it.


----------



## sanke1

Hey that would be great jamato. Will you be able to test it with HD 595s ?


----------



## jamato8

No, I have the HD650's and assorted other phones but if it has bass with the 650's and so on there is no reason you wouldn't be getting any unless the amp is at fault.


----------



## charlie0904

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will have a D2+ tomorrow and I can give you my opinion if you want it._

 

look forward to your impressions, jamato8.

 i am considering a budget D2+ to D10.


----------



## sanke1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, I have the HD650's and assorted other phones but if it has bass with the 650's and so on there is no reason you wouldn't be getting any unless the amp is at fault._

 

Thats my main problem. I will try to explain again. The combo with HD595s sounds less bassy. But IE7s with the same amp sound too much boomy.

 Well i have this new model D2+ don't know if its different than previous D2 model ?


----------



## Smoke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sanke1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thats my main problem. I will try to explain again. The combo with HD595s sounds less bassy. But IE7s with the same amp sound too much boomy.

 Well i have this new model D2+ don't know if its different than previous D2 model ?_

 

I use the hd 595 in combination with the Ibasso D2 Boa and I also missed some representation in the lower frequencies. I don't have that problem using the Sennheiser hd 25-1 II but this is probably due to the fact that the hd 25 is totally different headphone.

 But yesterday I fed the output signal of the D2 into a old Dual (that's the brand name) amplifier from an old hi-fi system. Amazingly, it sounds very good now. The bass is a lot better and the higher frequencies are corrected in a good way, with that I mean less harsh. 

 I don't know if this is something which is done more often, but for me it really seems to work.


----------



## sanke1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Smoke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*I use the hd 595 in combination with the Ibasso D2 Boa and I also missed some representation in the lower frequencies.* I don't have that problem using the Sennheiser hd 25-1 II but this is probably due to the fact that the hd 25 is totally different headphone._

 

Thank you. Finally someone understands my problem. But is there any solution ?


----------



## jamato8

I am listening to the D2+, not broken in yet, and some John Lee Hooker stuff from "Healer" and frankly the bass is tight, deep and fast. The D2+ sounds better to me than the D2 but on bass on the HD650's, it sounds good but I will listen further and to other cuts.

 This is while using lossless and the USB port from my laptop.


----------



## markh78

Maybe, just maybe, that the D2+ phone out isn't making good connection with the great huge socket adaptor that came with HD595?
 I have the old D2 paired with HD595, and these sound really good, with deep tight base and extended highs.


----------



## sanke1

I kept the amp running for past 2 days at almost untolerable volume levels. Today when i came home, a miracle has happened. Some bass has started coming out. Previously i used to keep the volume knob of D2 at 11'o clock. Now I have to keep it between 12 and 1'o clock. But sound quality has tremendously improved. I am still keeping wmp graphic equalizer sliders few notches higher. But I can happily conclude that i now enjoy some awesome bass. Well its not in good quantity, but of really good quality.


----------



## descendent87

Is anyone using the D2+ just as a DAC? Quite tempted to go for one of these over something like a V-DAC to go with a pair ok KRK active monitors as it can double as a headphone amp when I go out.


----------



## nttg

Got my Boa 2+ and feels meh with AKG272 no big improvement over fiio E5-.-

 Ill return D2+ and get P3+ instead.


----------



## tswise

I am trying to concoct a library listening rig for my laptop based around a ATH-A700. I know the A700's dont need an amp, but I was looking to use it mostly as a DAC, since the line out on my Dell E1505 is unacceptably noisy. 

 Would the D2+ be a good candidate for this? Or would I be just fine (and save ~$130!) with a USB sound card like the Turtle Bay Audio Advantage Micro? 

 I'm not adverse to getting a D2+ if it is going to be a definite improvement in sound quality, as I'm assuming the D2+ has a better DAC, but since the A700 doesn't "need" amplification is putting down $170 for the D2+ truly necessary just to get a slightly better DAC?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

My A900 sounded a lot better with the D2 than with no amp, so i suspect the A700 will scale up with an amp as well, especially one with a nice DAC inside.


----------



## wangtox

I have been reading around for a couple of days and yet to make a decision. I have a pair of shure SCL4 and i was thinking about getting the d2+ boa , the problem is I have been seeing people talking about them being bass light and brittle. The SCL4 is not the warmest IEM out there so I am afraid they will have bad synergy. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ntropic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My A900 sounded a lot better with the D2 than with no amp, so i suspect the A700 will scale up with an amp as well, especially one with a nice DAC inside._

 

No, not really. There's differences, but they're not amazingly different.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

That's too bad that the A700 wont scale up well, like the A900.


----------



## jojoarmani

Sanke1: any improvements since last summer with your iBasso Boa? Never heard from you after you had broken it in for two days...


----------



## heishiro

im also interested getting D2+boa coz i need a dac + amp for my laptop
 tested it before as amp with creative zen and i hear no diff.. havent tried as dac


----------



## jojoarmani

Can the iBasso Boa be used to listen to FLACs from the computer using the USB connection and not the audi-in on the lapotopo?


----------



## Spawn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wangtox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been reading around for a couple of days and yet to make a decision. I have a pair of shure SCL4 and i was thinking about getting the d2+ boa , the problem is I have been seeing people talking about them being bass light and brittle. The SCL4 is not the warmest IEM out there so I am afraid they will have bad synergy. Any thoughts?_

 

I have both the SCL4 and D2 Boa (not the plus). And I do not notice any bass improvements. I have the T2 with bass boost and it does give the SCL4 and nice kick. I have not heard the T4 but would suggest the ibasso T4 or Fiio over the D2 Boa if you want more bass out of the SCL4s.


----------



## KMASCII

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jojoarmani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can the iBasso Boa be used to listen to FLACs from the computer using the USB connection and not the audi-in on the lapotopo?_

 

Just plug the into usb. The audio will come through automatically. Windows will identify it as a usb audio device. But depending on the media player you use, you should use the ASIO plugin for Windows XP and WASAPI plugin in Windows Vista/7.

 As a side note has anyone tried swapping caps in this amp? I've searched for a thread or post about this but haven't come across any. My Boa came with Elna 22uf 25v radial Stargets > Shenzhen Wandiantong Electronics 4.7uf 100v box > Chemicon 10uf 50v radial which all appear to be on the input side (before the volume pot). Because it's so tight I can't see if these are in parallel or serial, but I suspect parallel. I've already swapped the Stargets and Chemicons with equivalent Silmic II's. And I have to say that the music has gained some control & clarity... it's interesting. Gain was particularly in the bass & mid ranges. Although the top end is also a little clearer there's still a bit too much sparkle here. Have to replace the Shenzhen box caps yet.


----------



## andrew3199

Sorry to drag up an old thread but it would be nice to hear some opinions of Boa users that still own the amp/DAC that now have some miles on them. I think it was Headphone Addict that mentioned in this thread about some other Ibasso amp that didn't reach it's full potential until it had 300+ hours on it. My D2 Boa has over 250 hours on it now and I can still hear improvements, Listening to Mark Isham's Blue Sun album there is a very real and organic sound to his trumpet, Listening with Etymotic Er4's there is nothing missing from the music, very nice. To anyone who is looking for a good USB DAC/Amp I think it would be hard to find anything better for the $'s spent, just be patient with the burn-in process....


----------



## andrew3199

Nevermind, double post.


----------



## xallarap

Anyone using this with a HD25? Any impressions? Thanks!


----------

